# July 1st anyone else in July2013



## Libbysmum

:coffee: Hi anyone? I just found out I am expecting in July 1st...same day as my DH's birthday so exciting.
I am wondering if anyone else out there is due in July? 
We recently lost pregnancy number 2 when I was 11wks. I really hope this one sticks and grows normally!:cry:


----------



## SAMMYD76

Hello Libby's mum, I'm due 2nd July :D


----------



## myra

Congratulations Libbysmum & Sammy!!

I'm also due July 2. It's finally starting to sink in after a getting my BFP a week & a half ago....My OH was out of town & I wanted to tell him in person, so I finally got the chance last night. I've been so giddy since. I know it's still very early & I had a chemical in June but I'm feeling hopeful...fingers crossed for sticky beans for us all!!


----------



## Supernightowl

I think my due date is June 28th. Although I want to make sure everything is going ok before really let that date sink in!


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> Congratulations Libbysmum & Sammy!!
> 
> I'm also due July 2. It's finally starting to sink in after a getting my BFP a week & a half ago....My OH was out of town & I wanted to tell him in person, so I finally got the chance last night. I've been so giddy since. I know it's still very early & I had a chemical in June but I'm feeling hopeful...fingers crossed for sticky beans for us all!!

Yay, was he excited? My hubby was so thrilled although terrified at the same time because of what happened to my last pregnancy. I agree...let's hope for stickers this time round...healthy and developmentally perfect!
:thumbup: Really do NOT want to go through that traumatic experience again!


----------



## myra

I'm so sorry you had to go through that loss. Really, really hope everything is much smoother this time!

When I told my OH, he went through a range of emotions as well. First he was stunned. Then nervous/cautious after last time. When I told him the difference in my blood work this time vs last time (when my hcg was extremely low), he started to get excited. By the next morning, he wanted to start discussing names again! That's one of the first things he started to do last time as well- I think it helps him to feel connected to this new life going on inside me.


----------



## myra

How's everyone doing? I'm happy to be moving into my 6th week, though tinged with a little anxiety because over the past day my CM has been a bit pink. I keep reminding myself that spotting is normal in 1st tri, and I have my 1st appointment tomorrow, so hopefully that will reassure me more.

I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## beachgal

Congrats Ladies!

I'm due July 11th with my first :) :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> How's everyone doing? I'm happy to be moving into my 6th week, though tinged with a little anxiety because over the past day my CM has been a bit pink. I keep reminding myself that spotting is normal in 1st tri, and I have my 1st appointment tomorrow, so hopefully that will reassure me more.
> 
> I hope you're all doing well!

Thank you Myra...it is a worry when you see pink or blood of any kind...I am so nervous every time I wipe I check the paper! The doctor advised me to rest as much as I can...which is kind of boring just sitting around with feet up but if that is what I got to do...not that I can much with the DD running around. 
I got my blood test to do today to check on the hormone levels...I hope they can tell me that everything is rising normally. Will find out at the Friday appointment...such a long wait...seems like an eternity.
Hope you and your bean are doing great and they can help you feel more calm and reassured. I keep reading up on spotting in first trimester and it does seem really common, but at the same time I am wary cause of the previous Mc and really do not want to go down that road ever again...would not wish that on my worst enemy!
:nope:


----------



## Libbysmum

beachgal that is my DD's birthday! She was due on the 10th according to the GP and due on the 12 according to the sonogram measurements...I actually went into Labor on the 10th but she didn't arrive til 9.45am the following morning on the 11th ...congrats!!


----------



## myra

Congrats beachgal!:happydance:


----------



## myra

Thanks, Libbysmum. Even though I know, (according to all the books and google searches!) that so many women spot, its still reassuring to hear it from another real, live human being :)


----------



## Libbysmum

I totally agree with you...although I still plan to get an early scan for peace of mind I think. Probably try to book it for next week I suppose. I have nobody to babysit today for the blood test so DD will just have to sit in her stroller while I get poked at.


----------



## myra

True-I'm certainly not turning down my scan for tomorrow! It's still quite early but I'm hoping to be reassured by the appointment. I'm thankful that my doc scheduled me for one so soon. Not sure if this is because of my early m/c or if its her standard practice, but I'll take it


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hello. I am new here. This will be my 5th little darling. I am 40 and very nervous about having a baby at my age. We went through a m/c in August. I am due July 18, 2013. I wish everyone a happy pregnancy.


----------



## myra

Congratulations JulieB!!


----------



## Libbysmum

JulieBoggs said:


> Hello. I am new here. This will be my 5th little darling. I am 40 and very nervous about having a baby at my age. We went through a m/c in August. I am due July 18, 2013. I wish everyone a happy pregnancy.

Congrats and well done on number 5!! :hugs:


----------



## beachgal

Congrats JulieB!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Are you going to post pics of your scan?


----------



## myra

Now that i figured out how to add a pic....My 1st scan!


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh so precious! Congrats! Such a good photo of the little one! Wow! It is really clear they must have good cameras. Thought it might be hilarious to show you a pic of me about 3 days before I gave birth to my DD...brace yourselves we are going to be huge!
 



Attached Files:







belly 9 july 11.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JulieBoggs

Love the scan mrya. So everything is as scheduled? How exciting seeing that little life. I can not wait to go in Dec.


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Oh so precious! Congrats! Such a good photo of the little one! Wow! It is really clear they must have good cameras. Thought it might be hilarious to show you a pic of me about 3 days before I gave birth to my DD...brace yourselves we are going to be huge!

Thanks!! And yes, its fun to see what you look like on the other end of this journey! Are the others of you first time moms or do you have little ones at home? It would be fun to see other bumps, if you have pics and want to share one. This will be my first, so the only bump I have is from bloating right now!:winkwink:


----------



## myra

JulieBoggs said:


> Love the scan mrya. So everything is as scheduled? How exciting seeing that little life. I can not wait to go in Dec.

Thanks!! Yes, everything looks to be on schedule. I've had some very light spotting for a couple days, but the doc said that everything looks great and the spotting isn't a result of any problems with the baby, so not to worry.

I hope the time between now and your scan passes quickly for you! (Though, more likely, i''m sure it will seem a looong time- as did mine when I just had 2 weeks to wait! :winkwink:)


----------



## JulieBoggs

The doctor's office called today. They are going to check my hcg levels on Monday and again on Wednesday. Just checking to make sure my numbers are climbing. We haven't told anyone because of what happened last time. It is killing me to not tell my mom. My DH keeps saying it will be another girl. I really want a boy. My oldest is 16 and is the only boy. He too wanted a little brother. We will see! He has 4 little sisters. His father(x-husband) has a daughter with his girlfriend(use to be the babysitter). LOL long story. 

myra- any preference on sex of your little bean?


----------



## JulieBoggs

Can someone explain the tickers? I have cut and paste and I am having no luck. Talk about stress.........


----------



## myra

I hope your numbers look great when you get tested next week! As my doctor told me after my early m/c in June, having an m/c doesn't mean that your likelihood of having another is any higher and that he knows plenty of women to have a m/c and then their very next pregnancy to deliver a healthy child.

As for gender, I'd be thrilled with either. I'm more used to boys, since I have 4 nephews, so with comfort level my leaning is probably that way~ but either way I'd be happy. My OH is leaning towards a girl, and with some of the names he wants to for a boy, I'm starting to wish for a girl just to have an easier naming process!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

My DH likes the names that go with either sex. He named our 2 year old Piper. You do not hear that name a lot. Boys are just easier then girls in my opinion. I first want a healthy little one, then I would be all smiles for a son. I love my girls and they are each so different. My oldest DD is 14 and she does not like anyone, it is hard to understand her. LOL.


----------



## Libbysmum

My hubby really wants a boy this time...so does my mother- she already purchased a blue burp cloth and a baby hat with a blue teddy bear on it...I am feeling as long as it comes out healthy I will be happy with whatever the gender.
Looks like you succeeded with the ticker Julie :) Took me a while to work it out too! I am so nervous about my appointment today I could vomit...and it isn't morning sickness. I am just so worried they have bad news :(


----------



## myra

Libbysmum~ Looks your hubby and mom have it all decided~ I guess you'll either have a little boy or else a little girl that gets a generous amount of blue clothes fot the start ;-) Fingers crossed that at your appointment today you get nothing but great news! Come back and let us know when you get a chance :hugs:


----------



## JulieBoggs

Libbysmum- please let us know when you get a chance. I agree with myra on the start of a blue wardrobe. Happy vibes coming your way.


----------



## Libbysmum

HAHA very funny :) All good news from Doctor today :) so very relieved!! Feeling more confident about this little bean now I have heard my levels are nice and high. Mondays sample was 23400 and Wednesday was up to 37000!!
He is also sending me for an early scan to check baby health and heartbeat etc
SO very thankful to get this news! I can hardly wait now for the scan...wonder if it is just the one in there now...with the readings so high...what are your thoughts?


----------



## JulieBoggs

Libbysmum-How exciting. I was all smiles reading your post. Your levels are nice and high. Can't wait to see the scan. Goodnight girls.


----------



## myra

Great news on your hcg levels!!! I was curious as well since it was so high- looked up the average levels for 6weeks and its 1,080 - 56,500. So its possible you have 2 growing in there or just a single strong one.

Julie- has tiredness hit you yet? When I look back at the post times from last night, I'm impressed that you're still awake since it was all I could do to stay up until 8:30...I was wishing to be in bed since 7, but thought that might be a bit ridiculous. I keep telling myself that I should try it since I'm up so early for work (5am) and all day long I just cant wait to go back to bed.


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> Great news on your hcg levels!!! I was curious as well since it was so high- looked up the average levels for 6weeks and its 1,080 - 56,500. So its possible you have 2 growing in there or just a single strong one.
> 
> Julie- has tiredness hit you yet? When I look back at the post times from last night, I'm impressed that you're still awake since it was all I could do to stay up until 8:30...I was wishing to be in bed since 7, but thought that might be a bit ridiculous. I keep telling myself that I should try it since I'm up so early for work (5am) and all day long I just cant wait to go back to bed.

Tired...all the time! Last night I was sleeping by 8pm which is pretty normal these days. Although like you I am up around 4-5am with the DD...not working right now thank GOD I don't know how I would survive the day!:dohh:


----------



## myra

Libbysmum-glad I'm not the only one! I thought I knew tiredness before, but that was nothing in comparison...


----------



## Libbysmum

Make sure you put your feet up as much as you can while you still can eh? I don't have many other symptoms really the boobs don't hurt too much...it comes and goes, I am not feeling too vomity or sick just tired tired tired and pee a lot more than usual. Is anyone here still sleeping on their stomach? I can still manage to but gets a bit uncomfortable after a little bit and I find I roll over to my side or back. I heard someplace that sleeping on your back is bad for the baby but heck...I need sleep!


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Make sure you put your feet up as much as you can while you still can eh? I don't have many other symptoms really the boobs don't hurt too much...it comes and goes, I am not feeling too vomity or sick just tired tired tired and pee a lot more than usual. Is anyone here still sleeping on their stomach? I can still manage to but gets a bit uncomfortable after a little bit and I find I roll over to my side or back. I heard someplace that sleeping on your back is bad for the baby but heck...I need sleep!

I try to remind myself of that (resting). Believe me, when I'm not at work, I'm not doing much of anything most evenings~ I think any energy I was able to muster up gets spent half way through my work day. My students are starting to notice as well- yesterday in my afternoon classes, I had a couple kids check in, asking if I was ok.

I have actually been sleeping better the past 2 nights than I have in the last 2 weeks...somehow that doesn't equate to being any less tired in the day! ;-)
I'll still lay on my stomach for a bit~its usually my go-to position for when I have insomnia~but can't stay that way long. It's just not as comfortable any more. I tend to be a side sleeper anyways. I agree, get sleep any way you can~ that's more important for baby than any position you might sleep in.


----------



## myra

Has it started settling in for either of you yet that you have a baby growing inside you?? I'm not sure if it's easier to believe when you've had other kids or not. I mean, I KNOW I'm pregnant- I took 7 diff. hpts (3 brands!) before I started to believe, haven't had my period for the 1st time in 26 years, had an ultrasound and saw the baby and his/her heart beat....but some part of me is still waiting to discover I've imagining it all. 

When I visited my parents this weekend (they were thrilled with the news, btw), I was laying on the couch one evening resting and I guess my hands were on my belly. When my mom came in the room, she was immediately worried & asked if something was wrong with the baby. It surprised me to be reminded that there is a baby in there! Its funny how my family and the couple friends I've told all just accept it and are happy for it, when OH and I are still processing the reality. I think some of it is also that we're nervous after losing one already, so maybe once I get to the end of the 1st tri I will believe it and start to get more excited.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Good morning girls. It was a late night last night. My oldest DD had an orchestra dinner and my 9 year old DD had bball practice. I had trouble sleeping last night. I was restless. I woke up about 4am and could not go back to sleep. I think it was around 6 I fell back to sleep, to just get up with my 2 year old. I am more comfortable on my stomach too. I have heard in the past about sleeping on your back, but I thought that was further along. I think I remember the doctor once saying it puts too much pressure on your back or something like that. It has been ages ago.

When I got up this morning I was sick to my stomach, it was like really bad gas pains and I kept trying to go to the restroom. No luck, my DH was in a panic. I told him I just needed to use the bathroom and stop worrying. It will be a long ways to July at his rate. LOL. I was still out of sorts when he left for work. This will make you laugh. I sent him a text: Babe I am feeling much better. I wish it was time for you to come home already. Guess what? I sent it to my x-husband. LOL. I was so embarrassed. I quickly apologized, he didn't say anything.

Are you guys taking anything else besides the prenatal vitamins? Like the Dha too? I was curious, if it is an overload of vitamins. 

Libbysmum- twins would be so exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## beachgal

I love reading your stories! I'm glad to see i'm not the only one exhausted...
I've been asleep by 930pm (I keep trying to stay up later but no chance). My friends are actually starting to worry and wonder why Im sleeping so early (LOL - and here I'm worried about all the holiday parties and faking drinking!)


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi ladies, 

hope im not impossing! I got my BFP last night at 15 DPO, CD 33. This will be our first baby, I am 35, DH is 37. My due date will be aroung July 14th if this bean sticks! I am scared because i have been spotting and a little crampy since they day AF was due? It was a little bit of red at first but now just brown discharge? Is this normal? The dr. wouldnt even see me. They said if it turns into a chemical or mc there is nothing they can do anyways so not to worry unless the bleeding becomes heavy and in that case, go to the ER?

does this sound normal? I am scared!


----------



## Libbysmum

Sloan hey how are you? Any bleeding is a concern and I am sorry that you are going through this. The doctors are right in the fact they can't stop what is happening if it is a mc but they should have advised you to take things easy and rest...sometimes the bleeding can be harmless to the baby but scary all the same. I had some and the Dr took test of my blood to check if my hormone levels were rising...they are thank GOD...Maybe go back to a different doctor and let them know your concerns and ask if you can get your hormone levels checked...the worst they can say is no right? 
If the cramping gets worse or you have big clots or lots of bleeding then yes go to the ER...we had to do that with our 2nd pregnancy which we lost in August...it was terrifying but thankfully I was able to get pregnant again pretty quickly. We just hope all the babies stick and grow normally and healthy over the next months :)


----------



## SloanPet77

thanks Libby!

there is no different doctor! the medical group i belong to is an HMO so you only have the choices they give you. The brown discharge has stopped and now it is just normal discharge? I hope thats good? Over the two days it wasnt enough to even put more than a frop on a tampon, very light so I am going to tough it out rather than sit in the ER just so they can tell me to go home and come back only if heavy bleeding occurs. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Libbysmum

oh that sounds good...if it is normal cervical mucus then that sounds good...although it isn't the best to use tampons while pregnant but from what you say it wasn't too much blood. Just take it easy over this trimester especially! Get the DH to do more- you can only use "being pregnant" as an excuse to sit down and rest until little one arrives then you have no time to rest!


----------



## myra

Congratulations and welcome, Sloan!!!

As for the spotting, it can be completely normal~ a lot of women spot around the time of their period (and during first trimester) and go on to have perfectly healthy babies. I've been having some light pinkish/brownish cervical mucous for 5 days now and when I saw my doc on Wednesday, she said its fine and normal. 

When I had my chemical in June, I had a day of spotting and then my full period came on the following day. This spotting now seems different and has been around longer without increasing.


----------



## SloanPet77

Libbysmum said:


> oh that sounds good...if it is normal cervical mucus then that sounds good...although it isn't the best to use tampons while pregnant but from what you say it wasn't too much blood. Just take it easy over this trimester especially! Get the DH to do more- you can only use "being pregnant" as an excuse to sit down and rest until little one arrives then you have no time to rest!

Yes I only used a tampon because I thought AF had arrived.

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## SloanPet77

myra said:


> Congratulations and welcome, Sloan!!!
> 
> As for the spotting, it can be completely normal~ a lot of women spot around the time of their period (and during first trimester) and go on to have perfectly healthy babies. I've been having some light pinkish/brownish cervical mucous for 5 days now and when I saw my doc on Wednesday, she said its fine and normal.
> 
> When I had my chemical in June, I had a day of spotting and then my full period came on the following day. This spotting now seems different and has been around longer without increasing.


Thank you Myra! That makes me feel better! Only time will tell! lets see how the weekend goes! Not sure if i should be excited yet or not..........


----------



## myra

beachgal said:


> I love reading your stories! I'm glad to see i'm not the only one exhausted...
> I've been asleep by 930pm (I keep trying to stay up later but no chance). My friends are actually starting to worry and wonder why Im sleeping so early (LOL - and here I'm worried about all the holiday parties and faking drinking!)

On another thread, someone gave a great excuse for as to why not drinking: taking antibiotics. I'll be using that one soon since I'm supposed to go out for drinks early next month with friends.


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> beachgal said:
> 
> 
> I love reading your stories! I'm glad to see i'm not the only one exhausted...
> I've been asleep by 930pm (I keep trying to stay up later but no chance). My friends are actually starting to worry and wonder why Im sleeping so early (LOL - and here I'm worried about all the holiday parties and faking drinking!)
> 
> On another thread, someone gave a great excuse for as to why not drinking: taking antibiotics. I'll be using that one soon since I'm supposed to go out for drinks early next month with friends.Click to expand...

Another one is opting to be the designated driver for such events.:happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Can I join in please...I am due July 24 with baby #3. Cautiously pregnant at the moment as I have had a few losses. I will be 39 in April.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## beachgal

Congrats goddess!


----------



## Libbysmum

goddess25 said:


> Can I join in please...I am due July 24 with baby #3. Cautiously pregnant at the moment as I have had a few losses. I will be 39 in April.
> 
> Hope your all doing well.

Thank you Goddess- yes you can join- Congratulations! I am glad you found us. I have an early scan tomorrow afternoon because I had some bleeding and they want to check all is ok. Will be happy to know too. Worried about this pregnancy way more than the first. The 2nd I thought was going well til they found no heartbeat when I was 11wks - totally understand why you are feeling hesitant.:hugs:


----------



## JulieBoggs

Welcome Goddess25! Hi Ladies. It has been crazy here. My DD who is 2 has been sick. She threw up in the car twice yesterday. I kinda got upset with the doctor's office yesterday and decided to switch OBs already. I am waiting for the old doctor's office to call with my second blood draw. My draw on Monday was 532, she said that is right on with 4-5 weeks. I am nervous for the call today. My new doctor actually delivered my 16yr old DS and 14yr old DD. I really liked her and kinda forgot to even seek her out with this pregnancy. 

Libbysmum- Anxious to hear about your scan! Good Vibes!!!!

My scan isn't until Dec. 17. That seems so far away.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you so much Julie I am so nervous about it.
Can someone tell me if the peeing in the night stops? I haven't woken the past few nights and am worried that I should be...should I be or does the body kind of adapt? I don't remember from my last pregnancies


----------



## myra

Welcome goddess and congratulations!!

Julie, I'm switching doctors as well. My current one is my ob/gyn who I'd see once per year tho I never really took to her. I decided to start w her initially since she knew me and wanted to book me for a 6 weeks scan, but once I had my first appt with her after my scan, I was reminded why I wanted to switch. She took all of 2 min with me and didn't do much of anything except a pap. 
I have my 1st appt w the new doc on Tuesday. Shes in a high risk clinic, and i fit the criteria being over 35 and also having had one m/c. I'll get a scan then too (my friend who went to this practice, said they are rather scan-happy, which I have no problem with getting to see the little one often 

Libbysmum- my peeing at night comes and goes. I might have a few days where I get up 3 times- and then go through days where I might get up once (which is the phase I'm in now). I was at work today trying to finish up grading when I started cramping. I remembered your advice to rest as much as possible, so I decided to stop worrying what it might mean, head home for a nap and save grading til this eve. Wouldn't you know, within 15 min of leaving work, my cramping stopped! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> Welcome goddess and congratulations!!
> 
> Julie, I'm switching doctors as well. My current one is my ob/gyn who I'd see once per year tho I never really took to her. I decided to start w her initially since she knew me and wanted to book me for a 6 weeks scan, but once I had my first appt with her after my scan, I was reminded why I wanted to switch. She took all of 2 min with me and didn't do much of anything except a pap.
> I have my 1st appt w the new doc on Tuesday. Shes in a high risk clinic, and i fit the criteria being over 35 and also having had one m/c. I'll get a scan then too (my friend who went to this practice, said they are rather scan-happy, which I have no problem with getting to see the little one often
> 
> Libbysmum- my peeing at night comes and goes. I might have a few days where I get up 3 times- and then go through days where I might get up once (which is the phase I'm in now). I was at work today trying to finish up grading when I started cramping. I remembered your advice to rest as much as possible, so I decided to stop worrying what it might mean, head home for a nap and save grading til this eve. Wouldn't you know, within 15 min of leaving work, my cramping stopped! Thanks for the advice!

Awesome Myra, sometimes change is for the better. The dr wants to see me after the scan... I will probably go in on the weekend. Will try and get back online tonight to load up the scan photo.:happydance:


----------



## beachgal

Had my 1st prenatal appt today! All my tests (blood, urine, pap) have been done, with the exception of them booking the 'high risk' testing with a Specialist sometime between Dec 20-Jan 4th. It's finally sinking in!


----------



## Libbysmum

aw beachgal at least you know with it being higher risk that you will get a more closer monitored pregnancy :) My DD is being a menace today! She has figured out that the velcro on her nappies can be un-done and almost pulled the xmas tree on herself within minutes of getting up today!


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi ladies, 

is it normal that my first Dr. appt isnt until Dec 18th? They didnt even draw blood or anything? I think they said my first appt was a meet and greet with the OBGYN because I have never met her? Is this normal, when will my first scan be if this is just a meet and greet?


----------



## myra

SloanPet77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> is it normal that my first Dr. appt isnt until Dec 18th? They didnt even draw blood or anything? I think they said my first appt was a meet and greet with the OBGYN because I have never met her? Is this normal, when will my first scan be if this is just a meet and greet?

How many weeks will you be on the 18th? That must be putting you close to end of first tri, right?

I don't have a lot of experience with this so I don't have a good answer for you, but I feel like they should see you sooner. As I write that, though, I'm thinking about another July babies thread that I'm on and a number of women don't have scans scheduled until 10 weeks. The 1st doc I went to scheduled the first appt/scan for 6 weeks and did 2 rounds of bloodwork. The new doctor's office doesn't see anyone until 8 weeks; and then I have a scan, an appt with the nurse and then the doctor.


----------



## myra

Sloan- just went back and re-read your post. I think i missed the first time that a scan isn't scheduled. I'd call them back and ask....maybe you could say that you were having some spotting and worried, so could they get you in sooner??


----------



## Libbysmum

my first dd we didnt see anyone til about 10wks and they did blood pressure checks and general health, weight etc...I didn't have a scan with her til I was 17 and a half weeks.
I think unless anything is a concern they don't really see you...especially with public health...private health they check everything so I am told at every visit. I only know this cause a few friends have it and they told me they get scans at every visit...I was shocked.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I will be almost 10 weeks when I see the Dr and they do the first scan. I meet with the nurse on the 6th for my blood work and fill out paper work. With my other 4 I always received a scan on my first appt. I think different Dr offices do things differently. If I would of stayed with this Dr I was not going to get a scan on my first appt. 

Sloan- I would call the doctor's office and just ask. You need to feel comfortable with the staff as well as the doctor. I worked for an OB/GYN (accounting) we talked more to the patients then the doctor. I learned so much more then just the financial side. I left my OB because of the staff, not truly because of the Dr herself. I even asked them if I would get a scan my first appointment because I did not want my DH to take off work to go if there was not going to be a scan.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I did get my levels from Wed's draw. They are 1104. They said that is right for 5-6 weeks.


----------



## myra

Good numbers, Julie!


----------



## Libbysmum

Here is my scan photo...had troubles loading it so ended up taking a screen shot with my phone and loading it that way...so technology isn't my friend.
 



Attached Files:







scan 16 nov 2012.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JulieBoggs

Libbysmum*****Beautiful******


----------



## SloanPet77

Ok so i went into the Dr. today, it was just a class for information. There were 4 of us girls. we all got blood drawn and gave urine samples but nothing else. My next appt is Dec 18th and i will be about 10 weeks. I am not sure if they will go a scan or not but I hope so......


----------



## drhouse

Hi all

We are due July 9! Very excited!!! Wonderful news!!!!! Congrats to you all!!!!! I'm hoping for a girl!!!! You guys?


----------



## myra

drhouse said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are due July 9! Very excited!!! Wonderful news!!!!! Congrats to you all!!!!! I'm hoping for a girl!!!! You guys?

Congrats and welcome!!!!

As for gender, I'd be happy with either- I have a bunch of nephews, so more familiarity with raising boys but either way, I'm sure we have a lot of learning to do! My OH is leaning towards a girl. We both keep thinking of this baby as a she, but if old wives tales are to be believed, this would be a boy (craving all sorts of salty foods and my usual sweet tooth seems to have disappeared)


----------



## myra

Have any of you started morning sickness yet? I thought it primarily comes from when your stomach is empty and that's why they say to eat small meals throughout the day. I seem to only feel sick after I eat...makes it hard to want to eat when 80% of the time I end up with an upset stomach...


----------



## Libbysmum

:dohh:


myra said:


> Have any of you started morning sickness yet? I thought it primarily comes from when your stomach is empty and that's why they say to eat small meals throughout the day. I seem to only feel sick after I eat...makes it hard to want to eat when 80% of the time I end up with an upset stomach...

No vomits but def feeling the nausea. Every day for over a week now. I have some ginger bears - kind of like gummibears and some ginger beer which you can buy in Australia. It seems to help. I really am trying hard not to over eat cause I put on so much weight with my first pregnancy to stop myself being sick I just ate and ate.:dohh:


----------



## JulieBoggs

I have not had the experience yet of throwing up but the nausea has been a constant. This morning cooking sausage, I started to gag. The smell was awful to me. I been trying so hard to drink more water. It is funny how I would drink bottles of water a day and now I just don't have a taste for it. Has anyone felt bloated? At night is the worse for me. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. We are hanging Christmas lights outside while the weather is not so cold.


----------



## myra

Julie, I've been having the same issue around water. I just don't feel like drinking it much~ but I can't get all my liquids from juice...way too much sugar there! I keep getting headaches and I'm not sure if it's because I'm not drinking enough water or if its certain foods that I'm eating or if its just all these new hormones....


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> Julie, I've been having the same issue around water. I just don't feel like drinking it much~ but I can't get all my liquids from juice...way too much sugar there! I keep getting headaches and I'm not sure if it's because I'm not drinking enough water or if its certain foods that I'm eating or if its just all these new hormones....

I been drinking water, chai latte- instead of coffee, only have one cup of coffee per day now but never seem able to finish it as it doesn't taste the same as before pregnant. 
Have at least 1 glass of juice a day- I can't drink too much or I get a UTI.
Been drinking a load of ginger beer for the morning sickness but it gives me gas...gas is slightly better than feeling sick.:dohh:

I am seeing the doctor today about the scan results :) 9.30am this morning.
:winkwink:


----------



## myra

I hope your appointment goes well and that you have great scan results!!

I was supposed to have my 8 wk scan and appt with the new doc on Tuesday, but my OH has asked if I can try and reschedule for Wednesday this week or next week (the only days he can leave work early) since he really wants to be there...I figure if its important for him to be there, then I can be patient a bit longer, besides I really like that he wants to be with me for these....hopefully they have openings this last minute for Wednesday...


----------



## drhouse

Hi

I've got lots
Of
SPit
Yuk! Well known in pregnancy and a real need for simple carbohydrate!

I'm nauseated and light headed in the afternoons.

No vomiting yet. Just bought sea bands for travel sickness which work well. Am off coffee too the milk tastes sour when it's fine :)


----------



## myra

I stopped drinking coffee last week as well- it just started tasting bad to me


----------



## Libbysmum

myra said:


> I hope your appointment goes well and that you have great scan results!!
> 
> I was supposed to have my 8 wk scan and appt with the new doc on Tuesday, but my OH has asked if I can try and reschedule for Wednesday this week or next week (the only days he can leave work early) since he really wants to be there...I figure if its important for him to be there, then I can be patient a bit longer, besides I really like that he wants to be with me for these....hopefully they have openings this last minute for Wednesday...

Ah nice that hubby want to take part. That is lovely. I hope you can arrange something so he can participate. My DH was sitting behind the ultrasound lady and she asked him to move back...I think she got frightened that he was so close. He just wanted to see the little tv screen lol:haha:
The Dr I saw today was lovely...she wants to see me every 4 weeks to check my bloodpressure and health etc of the baby. Haven't heard anything from the hospital yet even though they have had the fax since october!!!:dohh:


----------



## myra

Yes, he is such a sweetheart in many ways. I'm quite lucky . Unfortunately I wasn't able to get a scan in the next 2 weeks on a Wednesday so I'm going to go tmw on my own. I hope they let me take video so we can experience at least a bit together. He asked if I can schedule all my future scans when I go in tmw so we know we get appointments when he can come. I doubt they do that but still makes me smile. So the disappointing news is that I couldn't get a scan when he could come and the good news is I get to see my little bean again tomorrow...

Glad you had such a good appointment, Libbysmum!


----------



## kittykat23

May I join too? I am 6 weeks tomorrow and am 37. I had a blighted ovum last year this time. We've been trying to conceive since and had planned to begin IVF in January. After I had the fallopian tube test done, that must have cleared out one of my tubes because 2 weeks later we conceived naturally. What a great surprise. I'm very nervous for the 1st u/s. The thought of going through the same thing as last year is upsetting. My levels have all been checked... they went from 66 (4 days before period), to 2,250 and as of last Friday it was 5,590. I'm currently on Crinone as I had low progesterone and that has gone up since starting the med.

This whole process is so nerve-wracking. I pray that everything works out. 

Wishing you all the best of luck! :)


----------



## drhouse

congrats kitty kat 23!!!! you are certainly up the duff!!! you must be stoked.

How are you ladies.. anyone else nauseated trying not to let anyone at work know!


----------



## hopefulmom38

Hi ladies! I am 38 and expecting on July 14th (this will be my second, have a 14 year old daughter). Very excited, but have to wait until Dec. 19th to see the doctor for the first time. The waiting is hard, but I am hopeful that we will get to hear a strong heartbeat and maybe see a first glimpse of our little one. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!


----------



## Deeplydippy

Hi there, im 36 and expecting my 6th baby which is due on 9th july 13.
My kiddies range from 5 to 18.
Im sure i have never felt this bad before i am so tied, mood swings, crying,and moments of feeling like im passing out.
I had my first app with midwife last tues and she referring me straight to consultant due to complications with previous pregnacies.
Any way congrats to everyone


----------



## myra

Wow- a lot of news on here since I last popped over. Congrats Deeply :dance:, hopeful :dance: and kitty :dance:!!!!!!!!!!

drhouse- For a week, I was feeling nauseous whenever I ate. My sis, who is pregnant with her 2nd, recommended that I try cutting my already smaller meals in half- and that did the trick! Only occasional minor nausea since then. But the fatigue part is the tough part for me at work. I've not been very effective at hiding that, so I'm curious what other people are thinking.

Has anyone else been getting headaches? Any solutions? I seem to be getting them daily now...last night one got quite bad so I finally took Tylenol, which eventually helped. I just don't want to have to take that on a daily basis, even though its said to be safe.

And on a good note, based on my scan this week, my adjusted due date is June 30....baby is doing very well!


----------



## myra

kitty- when is your first u/s? Completely normal to feel nervous, especially after experiencing such a shock last time. If it helps put your mind at ease a bit, a good friend on her 1st pregnancy had a blighted ovum and has since gone on to have 2 healthy pregnancy, giving birth to two adorable boys.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I could not believe all the updates in the room. I caved in yesterday with my family and told them we are expecting again. My DH thought we should wait but I just couldn't. Everyone seemed happy and my mom is concerned, but happy. I held my 10 month old great niece, and rocked her to sleep. It made me so anxious for my little one.

myra- I had headaches that would come and go for a few days. I am like you and I did not want to take anything. I just tried to ignore it, but one time I had to lay down it was so bad. They passed, and I have not had any for awhile. I would tell you they will pass but you have about 3 weeks on me so I guess I am no help. If you can try some meditation, it helps too.


----------



## Libbysmum

Completely relate to the headaches...I had a major one all day yesterday and went to bed early cause I couldn't bear it. Woke up and it was gone thankfully.

Deeply...I am 36 also and have one crazy toddler...I guess I was a late starter I can not imagine life with teenagers! I hope you can give us lots of wisdom on parenting and pregnancy!


----------



## dove830

Hi Ladies :) 

I'm 37, 7 weeks pregnant with my 3rd (6 y/o DD, and 4 y/o DS). I had a miscarriage at 18 weeks in July, and a chemical pregnancy the cycle before we conceived our little one. Scared to death, but hopeful. Had my first dr appt today, and she put through a request for a scan, hopefully will be scheduled within the next 2 weeks....have a little nauseau that comes and goes, and am dreadfully tired, and bloated so much so, that I'm already having a hard time hiding my belly:dohh:


----------



## SloanPet77

hopefulmom38 said:


> Hi ladies! I am 38 and expecting on July 14th (this will be my second, have a 14 year old daughter). Very excited, but have to wait until Dec. 19th to see the doctor for the first time. The waiting is hard, but I am hopeful that we will get to hear a strong heartbeat and maybe see a first glimpse of our little one. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!

Hey there! I am due July 14th also! My first appt. Is dec 18th! I am nervous because I dont have any symptoms? I have a tiny bit of heartburn and gas but nothing else. Is this normal orcorcould it mean a mc is coming?


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats new members...hope you are all doing well and your little miracles are growing and developing normally.

My Dh is American so he insisted we have Turkey dinner tonight cause on Thursday he had to work. So even though I feel nauseated I am doing a mini roast with corn on the cob, roast carrots, onion and gravy...he better not complain!


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Congrats new members...hope you are all doing well and your little miracles are growing and developing normally.
> 
> My Dh is American so he insisted we have Turkey dinner tonight cause on Thursday he had to work. So even though I feel nauseated I am doing a mini roast with corn on the cob, roast carrots, onion and gravy...he better not complain!

That's sweet of you- I hope he appreciates it!!

I have the reverse-OH is from the UK, so he has no preference what we have on Thanksgiving. I went nice and easy this year and made his favorite pasta. He was quite happy with that.


----------



## myra

SloanPet77 said:


> hopefulmom38 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am 38 and expecting on July 14th (this will be my second, have a 14 year old daughter). Very excited, but have to wait until Dec. 19th to see the doctor for the first time. The waiting is hard, but I am hopeful that we will get to hear a strong heartbeat and maybe see a first glimpse of our little one. Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!
> 
> Hey there! I am due July 14th also! My first appt. Is dec 18th! I am nervous because I dont have any symptoms? I have a tiny bit of heartburn and gas but nothing else. Is this normal orcorcould it mean a mc is coming?Click to expand...

I think that's quite normal. For me, the primary symptom is fatigue but some women don't even get that very bad. I know it's hard not to worry but just know its normal not to have many symptoms. With 6 pregnancies, my mom never got morning sickness... :hugs:


----------



## Shanoa

Hello ladies. I'm 7 weeks with my first. Age 38. My due date should be 19th July but I expect my midwife may adjust that on my first visit on Dec 11. My only symptoms so far are inflating breasts (yahoo such a treat!) and slight bloating. I'm currently hypersensitive to every teeny sensation but I'm trying to relax!


----------



## Libbysmum

Shanoa said:


> Hello ladies. I'm 7 weeks with my first. Age 38. My due date should be 19th July but I expect my midwife may adjust that on my first visit on Dec 11. My only symptoms so far are inflating breasts (yahoo such a treat!) and slight bloating. I'm currently hypersensitive to every teeny sensation but I'm trying to relax!

My belly was super sensitive with my first pregnancy...I hated driving the car with her cause the seat-belt irritated me no end! I think I was more tearful with her too if I remember but then we were living in a tiny flat above a restaurant and I use to get really sick smelling all the onion and garlic etc cooking below...I would be like "shut the windows" :cry: 

Good luck on your visit coming up...seems like an eternity to wait but I am sure it will come quick enough.

I am 36 and so far this pregnancy is going okay had some spotting but that seems to have settled for now. Nausea has kicked the life out of me and my energy levels are basically zero. Hooray for pregnancy!:happydance:


----------



## Shanoa

Thanks for letting me know you had something similar with your first, Libbysmum. The waistband of my jeans drives me bonkers! But everything I read doesnt mention anything about this. It's nice to know it's normal.

I'm starting to notice bad smells a lot more too. Sadly not the good smells!

I've managed to avoid the nausea for now. Have you found anything that helps with that?


----------



## drhouse

hi shanoa,

i don't have the tenderness of the belly yet... but the nausea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My god it sucks!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Shanoa said:


> Thanks for letting me know you had something similar with your first, Libbysmum. The waistband of my jeans drives me bonkers! But everything I read doesnt mention anything about this. It's nice to know it's normal.
> 
> I'm starting to notice bad smells a lot more too. Sadly not the good smells!
> 
> I've managed to avoid the nausea for now. Have you found anything that helps with that?

I been eating dry crackers and drinking ginger beer like crazy to stop feeling sick.:dohh:


----------



## drhouse

the joy of pregnancy.


I have a bhcg of 120000 at the moment... which is good. waiting to have the uss next wed. 

How are you lovely ladies


----------



## myra

drhouse said:


> the joy of pregnancy.
> 
> 
> I have a bhcg of 120000 at the moment... which is good. waiting to have the uss next wed.
> 
> How are you lovely ladies

Exciting that your ultrasound date is getting close! How have you been feeling?

I'm doing well here- primarily still just feeling major fatigue (um, and lots of gas). Most of my work pants no longer fit~ and I feel like most of my dresses/skirts emphasize rather than disguise the bit of a bump I am starting to develop.

But end of 1st tri and beginning of second is in sight: a little more than 2 1/2 weeks to go...but who's counting!! :winkwink:


----------



## Libbysmum

Feeling a bit apprehensive today with spotting on and off yesterday and this morning. Going to try see a Dr today although the nice lady Dr I don't think is there on a Wednesday. I just want to know if my baby is ok.


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Feeling a bit apprehensive today with spotting on and off yesterday and this morning. Going to try see a Dr today although the nice lady Dr I don't think is there on a Wednesday. I just want to know if my baby is ok.

Thinking good thoughts for you! I hope everything is ok- spotting is normal but I also know it's hard to feel reassured after what you went through last time. I'd want to get checked out too. :hugs:


----------



## JulieBoggs

Positive thoughts your way Libbysmum. Please let us know when you can.


----------



## Libbysmum

new due date is now 3rd July
Still no idea why I am spotting but the baby seemed fine and it's little heart was beating around 174bpm.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







9wk scan.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## myra

So happy to hear that everything is good- love the new scan pic too!


----------



## drhouse

phew!!!!!! great news libbysmum great uss!!!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Libbysmum I am very happy to know all is well. My scan seems so far away. I enjoy and get excited when I see everyone's scan. At least you can rest assure your little bean is healthy and growing.


----------



## Shanoa

Excellent news baby is fit and well, Libbysmum. Xxx


----------



## myra

Anyone else very constipated? (Sorry if tmi). I've tried upping my water intake ( though tough during the week when I'm teaching and not supposed to leave classes unattended, even to run to bathroom...but have done so in a pinch); have tried Milk of Magnesia, prunes, acupuncture but not much help. I think I must look months pregnant but I'm just so bloated and getting uncomfortBle from all this.


----------



## beachgal

Yes! I've resorted to buying all bran buds to put in my smoothies and hopefully that will help. This bloating/gas/constipation is no fun!


----------



## Shanoa

Ooh sounds like a tasty solution tho, beachgal.

Ugh I think I spoke too soon on the 'I've avoided nausea' front. It started this week but only when I have an emptyish stomach. So I'm pretty much eating all the time. Uh oh!


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi ladies, 

is anyone else having no symptoms at all? I am starting to get concerned because I am about 7 1/2 weeks and have nothing. I feel totally normal? The dr. wont see me until 10 weeks so the only thing i have been doing is to continue to take pg tests even though i am sure that is pointless. I have two more weeks until my appointment, is it possible to have a miscarriage with no blood? Could i have had a mc and not even know it?


----------



## Libbysmum

yes it is possible. That happened to me with our 2nd pregnancy. I had no idea I had lost the baby at 7wks - my tummy was quite bloated but I was losing weight and had no urgency to pee or anything else. We only found out about our loss just before my 12wk scan I started spotting and so had gone to the Dr who sent me ASAP to get a scan when they told me there was no heartbeat I was shocked.
This may not be your case though...my friend is in her 3rd Trimester and had a smooth run the whole time no morning sickness or anything and her baby is now kicking her like crazy. If you are really concerned I would be asking the doctor if they can test your hormone levels or something.


----------



## myra

SloanPet77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> is anyone else having no symptoms at all? I am starting to get concerned because I am about 7 1/2 weeks and have nothing. I feel totally normal? The dr. wont see me until 10 weeks so the only thing i have been doing is to continue to take pg tests even though i am sure that is pointless. I have two more weeks until my appointment, is it possible to have a miscarriage with no blood? Could i have had a mc and not even know it?

I'm on another thread of July due dates and there are women there who are at 8 weeks, have had scans so they know baby is doing ok and they don't have any symptoms. So it can also be quite normal. 

Here's the link if any of you also want to come over (much larger group~ 144 bumps, so it can be overwhelming at times but also reassuring to read more people going through the exact same phases) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1306259-july-sunbeams-due-date-list-here-144-bumps-1-set-twins-13-angels-276.html


----------



## myra

beachgal said:


> Yes! I've resorted to buying all bran buds to put in my smoothies and hopefully that will help. This bloating/gas/constipation is no fun!

Thanks! Upping my fiber intake is helping


----------



## SloanPet77

Libbysmum said:


> yes it is possible. That happened to me with our 2nd pregnancy. I had no idea I had lost the baby at 7wks - my tummy was quite bloated but I was losing weight and had no urgency to pee or anything else. We only found out about our loss just before my 12wk scan I started spotting and so had gone to the Dr who sent me ASAP to get a scan when they told me there was no heartbeat I was shocked.
> This may not be your case though...my friend is in her 3rd Trimester and had a smooth run the whole time no morning sickness or anything and her baby is now kicking her like crazy. If you are really concerned I would be asking the doctor if they can test your hormone levels or something.

Thanks Libby! Yes i have called the Dr. many times but they refuse to see me before 10 weeks. They say becasue of the high rate of MC they dont see any patients until 10 weeks. They told me if i was concerned to go to the ER but, i think that would be pointless because you cant stop a miscarriage? I guess I have to wait it out until my first appointment on Dec 18th. sucks.


----------



## Libbysmum

Wow I am sorry to hear that. Sounds like your doctor is not very compassionate. I really hope that your baby is doing fine. My friend is due to have her baby this February and she has had no symptoms other than an expanding tummy!


----------



## beachgal

Thanks Libby! Yes i have called the Dr. many times but they refuse to see me before 10 weeks. They say becasue of the high rate of MC they dont see any patients until 10 weeks. They told me if i was concerned to go to the ER but, i think that would be pointless because you cant stop a miscarriage? I guess I have to wait it out until my first appointment on Dec 18th. sucks.[/QUOTE]

I hope everything is ok :)

I know I feel weird because I have zero MS and no cravings or aversions. I asked my Dr about an earlier ultrasound but I have to wait until the end of Dec. so understand the anxiety you are feeling!
I'm sending big hugs your way... When is your 10 week scan btw?


----------



## Libbysmum

I had a scan last week but my next one isn't til I have the Nucal Translucency at 13wks. I hope they got the dates right. I am due to have it on the 28th of December.


----------



## beachgal

I have the same appt on the same day! We will have to chat after and compare stories :)


----------



## beachgal

Sloanpet77 - I will keep thinking good thoughts for you! Your appt will be here before you know it :flower:


----------



## drhouse

well girls, it seems the bean is a sticky one. its well in place, posterior placenta, hr 171 bpm and exactly the right length!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hooo !!!!


----------



## myra

drhouse said:


> well girls, it seems the bean is a sticky one. its well in place, posterior placenta, hr 171 bpm and exactly the right length!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hooo !!!!

Yay!!!! Such great news!!:dance:


----------



## beachgal

So happy for you Drhouse!!


----------



## drhouse

yeah its a bit weird. I feel like I can't post with my old buddies on TTC threads... and I can't tell all my friends.. yet... so I am hanging out for the next three weeks... very very exciting!!!


----------



## SloanPet77

beachgal said:


> Thanks Libby! Yes i have called the Dr. many times but they refuse to see me before 10 weeks. They say becasue of the high rate of MC they dont see any patients until 10 weeks. They told me if i was concerned to go to the ER but, i think that would be pointless because you cant stop a miscarriage? I guess I have to wait it out until my first appointment on Dec 18th. sucks.

I hope everything is ok :)

I know I feel weird because I have zero MS and no cravings or aversions. I asked my Dr about an earlier ultrasound but I have to wait until the end of Dec. so understand the anxiety you are feeling!
I'm sending big hugs your way... When is your 10 week scan btw?[/QUOTE]

Hey Beachgal, 

my scan will be Dec 18th, well that is my first appointment, I sure hope they do a scan!


----------



## Shanoa

Excellent news, drhouse, congrats!:)


----------



## drhouse

thanks guys how are you all feeling - any nausea or are you sorted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

my ms has subsided which I pray is a good thing, The last blood work I had came back at 146000 so that is good. Just hard to know when you can't feel any movements or anything to tell you that your baby is doing okay. Will see how he or she looks on the 28th! Got a huge weekend with my bff's baby shower (about 2hr drive away) then got my DH's work christmas party. My mother will come babysit for us thank GOD.


----------



## myra

My ms comes and goes, though I feel lucky to have it so mild. I don't get nauseous so much as bad stomach aches when I eat about 1-2 times/day. Drinking ginger ale seems to help a bit at those times...WAY too much sugar in a sitting but sometimes it is the only thing that helps.

Only 6 days to go until my 12 week (ok, 11wk 3 day) scan!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL that is what I been doing...chugging down ginger beer. My hubby said I should just get it on an iv. I agree- probably way too much sugar for me but it helps. Plus the carbonated water...yikes no good for the tummy all those bubbles.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hello Ladies. It has been awhile since my last post. I was happy to read all the positive posts. 

I had my appt yesterday with the nurse. They did blood work and paper work. When she took my BP it was 168/99. My doctor was not in so she called her at home. Guess where I had to spend the afternoon and early evening. In the ER. When I got there it was 170/102. I had been feeling really bad the last weeks. I was depressed, crying and so weak and tired I could not hold a cup of water. I really thought I was going mental. I have never felt like this in any of my pregnancies. I even the last few days felt like I was not pregnant. I don't know what was happening to me. Anyways, they told me it is my BP and it will cause all sorts of problems. I had another 5 tubes of blood taken and an IV. They sent me to the U/S room, but the lady could not allow me to look at the screen or hear the baby's heartbeat. She said this all had to come from the ER Doctor. I was so upset and scared. Within an half hour the Dr(who was a sexy man) came in to tell me the baby was looking good and measured 7 weeks and 5 days. My blood work was good. My BP went down to 155/77 when I left. I was given a BP pill I am to take every night before bed. I hope this work because I am so upset with myself. I wanted this pregnancy to be a joyful time for us and I feel like I am ruining it.

I have an appt on the 17th with my OB and I am suppose to do another scan. This one should be a happy time.

I have missed being on here, but just felt too sad to even talk. I do feel better today and hope it only gets better. Take care everyone and have a good weekend. It is suppose to rain here all weekend.


----------



## Libbysmum

So sorry to hear of your bad run with the hospital...I am glad they found the problem quickly and that you had a sexy doctor- that is always nice!
I had high bp with my first...I found it physically exerting to be on my feet for more than 10 minutes. Did they give you Adalat? That is the bp medication they gave me. I had to take it even after the baby was born for a while. I am really wary of it this time round and every chance I get I ask the Dr to check it.


----------



## Dayce

Hi all. I am due 23rd July with my third - boy 15 and girl 12 - am so excited....already had a scan and everything is looking good. Have another one on Tuesday just to check everything's ok (am type 1 diabetic) . h&h pregnancies ladies Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

hey there welcome! Congratulations...how did your older kids take the news? Are they excited?
Will they induce the baby early bcause of your diabetes?


----------



## drhouse

Hi dayce welcome and congrats. Julie iM so pleased you are getting your BP sorted. What a drama but thank god for cute docs to make the experience more tolerable! Libby's mum so pleased your spotting has settled and baby is all good! Roll on July 3


----------



## Dayce

Hi thanks and the same to you!!!
yes they will induce me at around 36 weeks because of diabetes and arthritis! My daughter was born at 36 weeks with no problems so fingers crossed!! X


----------



## Dayce

PS haven't told kids yet....waiting until Christmas x


----------



## Libbysmum

Dayce said:


> PS haven't told kids yet....waiting until Christmas x

Hey in the other July forum I am in there is a lovely Australian lady who also has Diabetes. Maybe you two can share stories?:shrug:


----------



## JulieBoggs

My DH and I told my older three kids on Saturday. We were having lunch after my 9 year old DD's basketball game. My older two were excited but my 9 year old was not. She looked at my husband and said "don't you think you have enough kids?" she was not very nice about it. I felt awful. We only have our 2 year old together, this would be his second child. We all started talking about names and she was getting into it. My other two always make my 2 year old the center of attention, but not so much my 9 year old. I think she was so use to being the baby for 7 years. 

Is anyone having the ultrascreen? They didn't do this with my other kiddos. You have it between 11 to 13 weeks. It tests for birth defects. I remember the alpha fetel protein blood test at 15 to 18 weeks which tests for birth defects. I having the ultrascreen on Jan 2. You have to have it done at the hospital. I already told my DH I did not want amniocentesis. They tried to get me to do this in my last pregnancy, I refused.

They have me taking 100mg at night of Labetalol for my blood pressure. I go to the doctor on Monday for my first OB appt with the actually doctor. I hope it is under control. I am still not 100%, but I will get there.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Julie, I don't blame you for not wanting that amniocentesis test. I heard that it can be dangerous to the baby. Not sure what you mean by ultrascreen...is that the same as the nucal translucency test? It is between 11-14 weeks. They try to aim for 12 weeks but mine will actually be closer to 14wks because of Christmas and he radiography places closing. I have mine booked in for the 28th of December and the blood test has to be done at least 5 days before it but my Dr said I can have it drawn anytime after 10wks.
The test checks for stuff like cleft palates and downsyndrome but it isn't 100% accurate.
I am mainly doing it because I want to see the baby :) 
I hope your 9 year old gets use to the idea soon. Kids can be cruel sometimes. I hope your hubby wasn't too offended.
I been feeling icky in my tummy the past few days and here I was thinking MS had gone!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Yes we are talking about the same test. I was reading about it online. I could not believe the false positives people were going through. Some were saying they wont have it done because it is not accurate. The brochure I read said it was a diagnostic only. Basically it could be or maybe not. Not very clear. My DH says we should pass. But I am with you Libbysmum I want to see the little one.

Hope your MS passes again.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, a friend of mine was told there was a 30% chance her baby had a neurological problem and her baby came out fine! Here is a bit expensive too...about $200 but you can claim some of the money back with medicare. I think we end up getting about $60 back. Thank Goodness DH is getting a Christmas bonus cause there is no way we have money for it otherwise.


----------



## drhouse

I'm having my nuchal after Christmas. Very excited about it... I am keen to see baby and check it out.... They go straight to amnio in the states, but use the screening test in Australia and the UK. I hope you are all well. 

I'm a bit off colour today too... feeling a bit icky.. is a good way to describe it.


----------



## myra

I'm having my neuchal scan today. I don't know about other areas in the States but it is pretty common here. A newer test that they have also begun offering instead of amino is the cell-free fetal DNA which looks at baby's DNAin the Mom's blood- it tests for Downs Syndrome, and trisomy 13 & 18.


----------



## drhouse

Wow myra you are lucky to have that option; the only way an aussie lady can get that is to fly to singapore and have the test done!


----------



## myra

Knowing how limited it is, drhouse, I feel even more grateful to be able to have it. This is my first pregnancy so everything is new to me. My sister in Texas had the blood test done a couple months ago with her 2nd, but I suppose it is still a relatively new option here. With her 1st pregnancy a year and a half ago, it wasn't an offered then. 

Julie, I hope the meds help bring your blood pressure under control. Sorry you're having to deal with that added stress! 

And congratulations and welcome Dayce!!!

How's your ms, Libbysmum? Hopefully retreating again!

Can't wait to see my little one this afternoon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myra

Everything looked good at my nuchal scan today! Baby is looking like a baby now! She/he was kicking and moving around for us and even moved to a standing position at one point.
 



Attached Files:







11w3d2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3









11w3d1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Libbysmum

I would personally never get the amnio test. I don't believe it to be safe.
Congrats MYRA!! Your bean is gorgeous!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra the little one is sooo cute. It makes me so excited to see mine. I am happy all is well.


----------



## Shanoa

Wow what great pics, Myra! I love the standing up one. It's like he/she stood up to pose:) I'm so glad everything went well.


----------



## Shanoa

Happy new year, ladies! I hope you all had a good break.

How are we all doing?

I'm 12 weeks today. Yay but still have tvo wait another week and a bit for my first scan (15th). It was supposed to be next week but I'm on a training course which had been booked and paid for ages ago so I have no choice but to delay it a week. So frustrating. But I'm tryingto be all calm about it... which is only working some of the time.


----------



## Libbysmum

Had a rotten night with heartburn! DH wasn't any help at all. He said I was insane for thinking he should wake up in the middle of the night and expect him to care for me when it was obvious he was sleeping. I asked didn't he hear me calling for help? He said no...bloody men! I was really upset. Then about an hour later DD woke up crying...ya think he could bother to get out of bed to get her? No! Truly frustrated right now! I wonder how I will manage with 2 babies under 2! Seriously I feel like a single mother some days!


----------



## myra

*Shanoa*- sorry you have t still wait just a bit longer! I hope the time passes quickly

And *Lib* as I posted on our other thread, I'm sorry DH is being so inconsiderate!! It doesn't sound like he's made up for it today, eh? OH and I have hit 2 rough patches over the past 2 weeks & he was barely talking to me on those days. I think the stressful side of pregnancy was getting to us and it just messed up our usually great communication. Fortunately, he's back to being the sweet, attentive guy that I know. I hope your DH comes around ASAP.

As for how I'm doing...I've had a rough 2 weeks- was in the hospital twice with heavy bleeding from a sub chorionic hematoma & I've had a couple nights with contractions. The awful overnight doc I spoke with a few nights ago told me that she thought I was starting to miscarry & it was "very very unlikely" my pregnancy would have a positive outcome.

But we got in this afternoon for a scan and baby is just fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The clot is also slightly decreased in size. The nurse said we should be reassured by this and to try and be cautiously optimistic. There's no guarantee that everything will turn out ok but the outlook is so much better now. I so, so relieved!

And I don't think I mentioned it on this thread yet- but I got the results of my free fetal DNA test. All looks good and we're having a boy!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Myra I just posted to you on the other thread too...lol
I am glad the baby is doing well and hope that the contractions stop for you and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy without any more traumas. It is good when you get to see the little heart fluttering away on the screen- helps me to relax.
At the hospital they said they will be using 3rd of July as my Due Date...but my Doctor insists on using the 5th of July even though according to my cycles I should be due 1st of July...so much for consistency! Just to let you know there was a mix up with the referral letter and the hospital assumed it was for the last pregnancy which ended in a Mc so they put denial because of mc on their computer and didn't occur to them that this was a new pregnancy referral lettter so I had to go to Dr's and get them to resubmit the letter etc. I said to the lady on the phone at hospital as long as they admit me in before I give birth. LOL


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra I pray all is going well. I was nervous while I was reading your post. Congrads on a baby boy. 
Libbysmum I am sorry about your DH. I can relate to having a less then helpful partner at times. I have had the same thoughts about having two young children to tend too at times alone, 3 counting my DH. 

I had my ultrascreen on Wednesday and the results were good. I am low risk for down syndrome. I got to see the little one in 3D, I can't get the picture to load. My blood pressure is still really high and they have changed my dosage again. We still do not know what we are having. Heartbeat was 167. So of course everyone is saying girl. I really don't want to hear that. Lol. Have a good weekend.


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> Myra I just posted to you on the other thread too...lol
> I am glad the baby is doing well and hope that the contractions stop for you and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy without any more traumas. It is good when you get to see the little heart fluttering away on the screen- helps me to relax.
> At the hospital they said they will be using 3rd of July as my Due Date...but my Doctor insists on using the 5th of July even though according to my cycles I should be due 1st of July...so much for consistency! Just to let you know there was a mix up with the referral letter and the hospital assumed it was for the last pregnancy which ended in a Mc so they put denial because of mc on their computer and didn't occur to them that this was a new pregnancy referral lettter so I had to go to Dr's and get them to resubmit the letter etc. I said to the lady on the phone at hospital as long as they admit me in before I give birth. LOL

I'm glad you got that all sorted out- now they're ready for you!


----------



## myra

JulieBoggs said:


> Myra I pray all is going well. I was nervous while I was reading your post. Congrads on a baby boy.
> Libbysmum I am sorry about your DH. I can relate to having a less then helpful partner at times. I have had the same thoughts about having two young children to tend too at times alone, 3 counting my DH.
> 
> I had my ultrascreen on Wednesday and the results were good. I am low risk for down syndrome. I got to see the little one in 3D, I can't get the picture to load. My blood pressure is still really high and they have changed my dosage again. We still do not know what we are having. Heartbeat was 167. So of course everyone is saying girl. I really don't want to hear that. Lol. Have a good weekend.

I'm so glad everything went well at your scan! I hope the new dosage helps get your blood pressure back to a better place.


----------



## drhouse

Myra, Im having a boy too with the "angle of the dangle" at the NT scan!! Congrats... Did you have a gender preference?


----------



## myra

drhouse- fun to find out, isn't it? Congrats! Did you have a preference?

We knew we'd be thrilled either way with a healthy boy or girl. OH was initially wanting a girl and I had a slight preference for a boy, because I have so many nephews that I feel like I more know what to do with boys. 

You'd never know now that OH initially had his heart set on a girl. When we hang out with friends, he keeps patting my belly proudly telling them, "that's my boy in there." He is now so excited to be having a son and has so many plans for everything they'll do together. It's cute! He's also started talking to the little one. I've never seen him so excited! :)


----------



## drhouse

Myra thats wonderful. I had a pink preference as dh has a son. I am getting excited now though!


----------



## Libbysmum

If I squint my eyes at my NT photos it looks like it could be a boy but on the face profile it looks exactly like my DD's scan pictures. It is either one or the other. Will find out in another month...yay!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I have the flu. I feel like I am dying. Will it ever go away? Hope everyone is better then me.


----------



## Libbysmum

Julie I been sick since Christmas! It is horrible that you can't take anything for it other than panadol and vapor rub. Been drinking lots of juice and lemon and honey drinks. Think the worst has past thank GOD.
Have had a bad headache for 3 days straight...not sure if it is from the heat wave or being over tired from coughing in the night.


----------



## myra

Julie- sorry to hear it! Rough enough to deal with all the physical discomforts of pregnancy without getting sick on top of it!! I hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

Lib- you too! Yours has been hanging on waaaay to long!:hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

just had my first antenatal appointment which was with a midwife and went really well. DH came along and we both got to hear the little peanuts heartbeat. It was cool. Was so happy to hear it. I have to go back on Friday for the Dr to discuss the birth plan etc...midwife took history and bp etc...all good.


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> just had my first antenatal appointment which was with a midwife and went really well. DH came along and we both got to hear the little peanuts heartbeat. It was cool. Was so happy to hear it. I have to go back on Friday for the Dr to discuss the birth plan etc...midwife took history and bp etc...all good.

Yay!! So exciting to get to hear the heartbeat for the first time!!!! Glad to hear DH was also able to go.


----------



## hopefulmom38

Hi ladies! Just wondering how all of the July moms are feeling these days? Sorry to read that some of you have been ill, so far I have dodged the germs (knock on wood). Doctors appointment for me this week (will be 15+4) not sure what to expect, especially since this is the first appointment with my OB (saw the NP in December).


----------



## Libbysmum

Probably just discuss any concerns, medical history etc...Doctor may not do as much as the midwife. I am going friday and think that the Dr is going to talk about possible birth plan options.


----------



## drhouse

great to hear that you booked in Libbys mum - I hope you had a great appt.... And get a private room when you get there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayce

Hi. I am due 23rd of July but baby will be born on or before the 3rd July because of my diabetes. 

Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all!!! Xx


----------



## myra

Welcome *Dayce*!! Congrats and hope you have healthy and happy 9 (well, at this point 5!!  months!!


I think I've been feeling baby move these past 2 days...low down in the pelvic area and in exactly the same spot as I felt it yesterday. I thought I'd feel him move in different areas versus the same spot so I'm not certain if it's baby or not.


----------



## Libbysmum

Dayce they moved my date to July 3rd too. Congrats! According to my LMP I am due July 1st but Doctor said 5th July and Ultrasound said 3rd...lol


----------



## kcmichelle

Hi everyone, I'm a little late joining but I'm also due in July. I've read through from page 1 so I feel like I know a little about you all already! :) I'm 43 and expecting my third child on July 27th. But I'm also type 1 diabetic so the date will be early, between July 5th and 12th. Julie, like you I've also been put on Labatalol 100mg. But I find it lowers my BP quite fast. Sometimes too much. But I guess that's better then high BP. Looking forward to talking to you all more along the way.


----------



## Libbysmum

Welcome! So exciting to meet others due around the same time. I am trying to get my DD to take a nap...fail!


----------



## myra

kc- congrats and welcome!!


----------



## kcmichelle

Thanks for the warm welcome! :) I'm just starting to feel little flutters. So exciting! For some reason when I sit down to look at this forum it's when I feel it.


----------



## drhouse

welcome kc. really flutters?? Wow! i am not sure, im 17 weeks thought I felt a knocking but who would know?


----------



## myra

I started feeling my little guy last week~ not every day but he's been making himself known every once in a while. It feels like little pinches vs flutters to me. OH even felt one of his kicks- he said it was extremely faint but still, he felt it! :)

We go for our anatomy scan this afternoon!


----------



## Libbysmum

all the best Myra!


----------



## myra

Thanks! All was perfect at our scan and the hematoma is gone. Our little one slept through the whole scan. I'd been hoping to see him awake and moving about, but no complaints here with all that good news :)


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi Ladies.

I just read through all the updates. It has been awhile. I have had a bad cold for amost 8 weeks, my youngest DD and I can not get rid of this mess. My DH is tired of us being sick. 
I am so glad everyone is doing good and the babies are growing. I went for my scan they do between 18 to 22 weeks on Friday. We are having a boy. I am so excited and my older kids are also. Three DDs are enough. LOL. My DH on the other hand wanted another girl. He says he is so used to our DD that he is nervous about a boy. I am very excited about having a boy, my little boy will be 17 when the baby comes. I have to go back next Monday for another scan because they could not get the baby to move. He is breach and doesn't want to move. They needed to check his spine but no go. Other then that he looks healthy, just lazy. 
I hope everyone continues to do well. Look forward to the updates.


----------



## myra

Congrats Julie!! Fun to know the gender and happy to hear your little guy is looking good. It's a ways out still so I'm guessing he'll right himself as he wiggles around in there :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Yay Julie- We are having a boy too! So one of each. DD was so cute I asked her where the baby is and she patted her own tummy!


----------



## drhouse

wow its a boy athon... Im having a boy too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 July baby =? blue babies for ladies 35+ obviously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myra

drhouse said:


> wow its a boy athon... Im having a boy too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 July baby =? blue babies for ladies 35+ obviously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow- it really is!!! Any girls expected?
Congrats drhouse!


----------



## Libbysmum

must have been something in the water...lol
Was at my new playgroup today and the lady who runs it said she didn't know I was expecting. Another lady said my bump was tiny...it is nice cause I been feeling like a beached whale. DD is happy right now watching the neighbour mow his yard. 
We have 4 houses to view tomorrow. Bit of a shame it wasn't today because DH has been home all day. I snapped at him for not sitting down to eat his food cause DD is copying him and I just swept. I told him he needs to sit at the table with her and told her not to copy daddy's being bad! When she finished eating I said "look at all these crumbs" and she promptly blamed it on daddy! LOL It was hilarious.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Your DD sounds entertaining Libbysmum. My DD wants to feed the new baby strawberries and chocolate milk. My DH is a nervous wreck thinking she will do it. She is so independent and strong willed.
I think it is really neat that we all are having boys. We are still going through names. We are thinking of writing a few down and wait until he is here to name him. I don't know and I guess we have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## beachgal

July really is a boy month! I'm due with a boy on July 4th :)


----------



## myra

beachgal said:


> July really is a boy month! I'm due with a boy on July 4th :)

Wow-another one! Congratulations!!! 

How is everyone feeling these days? The only big change I've noticed if late (other than my growing belly, that is!) is that I'm not getting up for the bathroom 3 times/night or running to one during the day every 2 min. It's kind of nice to sleep through the night again!


----------



## Libbysmum

Heartburn like crazy...that is why I am up now not sleeping cause I had to sit up quick and run to bathroom to puke. It is horrible. I am hoping if I sit up a while the acid will subside. I took the recommended dose of Mylanta and feel no better at all. :( It is still burning up and down my throat. Very unpleasant. I had the same thing with DD - my mum seems to think it is cause I don't have much space btwn my chest and abdomen? Her theory not mine. I am currently cursing the burritos we had for dinner.
I am still getting up in the night to pee and to calm the toddler who insists on coming back to our bed...She has a pacifier and a blankie- not sure how much comfort she needs but am sure she doesn't need to be in our bed. DH is tired of it and so am I but I can't stand listening to her cry in her cot either.


----------



## myra

Sorry you're having such bad heartburn, Libbysmum! 

I can empathize as I was getting that quite bad for 3 weeks. I think Tums became one of my major food groups! It would also wake me up at night and a few times I almost threw up because of that. Have you tried sleeping on 2 pillows to elevate yourself more? For me, that has helped ease it a bit. Also, my doc told me to try and not eat anything for 3 hours before bed, which is also helping....it's not gone but getting better.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks I am propped up with pillows at night...Yeah I probably went to bed too early after eating but I still woke up this morning with it. Am going to ask Dr for Zantacs.


----------



## Hope41more

Hi everyone have read the thread so feel like i know you all a bit already. I have just turned 36- I have 3girls who will be 16, 17 & 18 when baby arrives and found out via private gender scan at 16wks i'm having a little Boy :) he is due July 24th. Looks like this is turning into a boy thread as well as a July thread!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Happy birthday and congrats to you on your little man...how are your other kids excited for you? That is quite an age gap between them. It will be nice to have a son. I think my DH is really looking forward to doing some father/son things. 
I got some Zantacs for the heartburn. Hooray. So curious to see if it works or not.
Very tired today as I didnt have my usual cup of coffee. :p


----------



## beachgal

Oh I completely understand about horrendous heartburn! I have a mega pack of tums that has become my best friend!!!


----------



## drhouse

I havent got the heart burn yet. but my feet hurt!!! Ive been begging DH to rub them!!!

Has anyone else got that? Also baby is mad busy between 1800 and 2200. Does anyone else have that too. I swear he will be a slug in the am, but a nightmare demon in the night time!


----------



## Libbysmum

Any time I sit down to relax he seems to poke and prod me from the inside. Or if I drink something really cold like water he tends to respond. DH can't feel him yet...I think DH is just too impatient to sit around with his hand on my belly. 
Got caught out in the rain today as we planned to look at more houses. I decided it was too ridiculous to drag a toddler around in this awful weather so we went shopping instead.


----------



## Hope41more

Libbysmum heartburn is awful i had it so bad around 6wks could not sleep felt like someone was burning my insides!!! also had it really bad with my first was drinking gaviscon for months. 
My first tri was awful started with heartburn, then sickness (especially if i did not eat constantly) migraine and constipation (doc had to give me supositories as never went for upto a week!) As soon as i hit 13wks it all went and things are great now except i get really itchy especially bottom half of my legs and feet. 
I felt baby move at 13wks and he is very active. He spends most of his time on my right side and it feels weird when he curls up there (you can even see him) 
My eldest is over the moon so excited for baby coming but my younger 2 are mortified! Will be nice to have just 1 to do the things i never could with 3little ones (there is only 2yrs 3mths between them all) like swimming, riding a bike with baby seat, pulling a sledge etc etc. I split with their dad when they were little and he has not seen them since. I could not drive either so was hard work (getting on bus with 3babies, double buggy & food shopping!) I could not do it now would kill me! I think having a baby at 36 compared to 18 will be a lot harder, worried about the sleepless nights etc (never fazed me when i was young). I took being a mam like a duck to water and i'm so proud of what my girls have achieved already :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, I would have loved to have started a family sooner but didn't find anyone worth settling down with until I was in my late 20's and then he took forever to come round to the idea of a relationship let alone marriage. He is a good dad and can't wait for number 2 to arrive. I was 34 when we had DD and will be almost 36 and a half with this next one. I am not sure how I will survive with 2 little ones as DD is hard work!


----------



## myra

Hope41more- congrats and welcome!!!

drhouse- I haven't noticed a pattern yet with my little PER active between 1700-2000. I actually felt him from the outside for the 1st time! Very exciting. OH hasn't felt him yet since the little guy seemed to do more sleeping and less moving yesterday.

As for having a child a bit later in life, I didn't meet the love of my life until 38. Almost exactly 1 year later, we conceived this little boy. OH will turn 40 one month before our son is born and I'll turn 40 a couple months later. I have had a happy life so far, but I feel like the last year and a half is just the start of the best part of my life.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Welcome Hope41more.... Boys are going to boost the population in July 2013. 

I can also relate to the awful heartburn. I just want to swallow ice to make the burning stop. But it does not matter how cold the drink it comes right back after a second. 

Libbysmum... I took Zantac with my last DD and it helped a lot, I took it every morning.

I am getting nervous when I see everyone talking about their little guys moving. I will be 21 weeks Thursday and nothing, but a big belly. I go back Monday for the additional scan because they could not get him to move last time. They want to look at his spine. Maybe he is just lazy.

Hope everyone has a great healthy week.


----------



## dove830

JulieBoggs said:


> Welcome Hope41more.... Boys are going to boost the population in July 2013.
> 
> I can also relate to the awful heartburn. I just want to swallow ice to make the burning stop. But it does not matter how cold the drink it comes right back after a second.
> 
> Libbysmum... I took Zantac with my last DD and it helped a lot, I took it every morning.
> 
> I am getting nervous when I see everyone talking about their little guys moving. I will be 21 weeks Thursday and nothing, but a big belly. I go back Monday for the additional scan because they could not get him to move last time. They want to look at his spine. Maybe he is just lazy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great healthy week.

I've been lurking forever....and I felt the need to chime in here.....try not to worry about movement. I'm having my 3rd baby (4th pregnancy), and I didn't feel this little guy until 20 weeks exactly. Even then, the movements were SO small. My placenta is anterior, so there's a bit of extra cushioning...plus a few extra pounds;) Also, when we went for our NT scan, he slept through the whole thing, no matter what we did to try and wake him up. At my next u/s he was moving around like crazy. Good luck at your ultrasound today...so exciting to see baby:)!!


----------



## myra

JulieBoggs said:


> Welcome Hope41more.... Boys are going to boost the population in July 2013.
> 
> I can also relate to the awful heartburn. I just want to swallow ice to make the burning stop. But it does not matter how cold the drink it comes right back after a second.
> 
> Libbysmum... I took Zantac with my last DD and it helped a lot, I took it every morning.
> 
> I am getting nervous when I see everyone talking about their little guys moving. I will be 21 weeks Thursday and nothing, but a big belly. I go back Monday for the additional scan because they could not get him to move last time. They want to look at his spine. Maybe he is just lazy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great healthy week.

I bet your little one is ok, but its easy to worry. I've been feeling the slightest of movements for a few weeks now but it's only been in the last week that the movements are definitive. I'm pretty certain I was feeling him before but there's no doubt now, and I'm about 3 weeks ahead of you. Also at our last 2 ultrasounds, the little guy didn't move at all. They had to prod him a bunch to get him to shift enough for the anatomy scan. I hope your little guy wakes up for his scan on Monday and that everything is perfect!


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best for the upcoming scan. I got my next hospital visit next week. They may or may not do a scan. I hope they do...I would love to see the little man again. 
Has anyone seen the dvd "the business of being born"? It is a documentary about childbirth. I saw a little bit on youtube yesterday. It is quite an eye opener.


----------



## beachgal

I saw that documentary... Very interesting!
My little guy is active in the morning and at night time when I'm laying in bed. I sing to him and he seems to kick a little more when I do. It is such a weird feeling! I really didn't start feeling him until about a week and a half ago.
I have to say I'm happy time seems to be going a little faster now in second tri. Thank goodness!


----------



## Libbysmum

That is true Beach gal...I am so surprised how fast this trimester is travelling!
Had such a stressful afternoon rounding up identification and other required documentation for a house we are trying to apply for! Just when we were getting it done DD grabbed a pen and drew all over the only copy of the form we had so I had to run around looking for the white-out to try and hide all her artwork.
DH was not very understanding and lost his cool at her and I and I was just about in tears because it isn't like a 19mth old knew how important the form was and it isn't that hard to add a footnote to the agent to say sorry our toddler drew on it. I said 99 percent of people would understand but he said they will think we wont look after the house if we can't even keep the form tidy...ugggh my emotions aren't up to reasoning with him right now! Sorry for the vent!


----------



## beachgal

Vent away girl! I'm sorry you had a stressful afternoon. DH could have made it a little less stressful for you by being a little more understanding :)
My stress will come soon enough... Ill be selling all my furniture and belongings, except what can fit in my car and driving home across the country at approx. 32 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls, I felt baby move at 13wks and now I can feel him all the time, if its not a kick I can literally feel him curling in a ball and can see where he is when lying down. Everyone is different though so i would not worry just yet. 
I'm looking for a new house myself, went looking before mine is up for sale and found one that i want and worried someone else will buy it :( Need to get mine on the market asap. I have a 3bed but need one i can extend to a 4bed with baby on the way. The 4beds are out my price range and with OH being a bricklayer one i can extend above a garage for example would be ideal. 
Libbymum-we are here for you to vent. In my opinion most men are not very patient! In this case right and wrong is not black and white either- bet she has been given paper to draw on before so to her why this paper different? Sounds like he just took his annoyance out on her without thinking- men! 
beachgal- your move is an even bigger one- have you found a place to live back home? You moving to be closer to family? 
My 20wk scan is tomorrow I am worried and nervous-hope baby is ok.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes she has paper to draw on all the time so to her she didn't know any better.
Oh beachgal I do not envy you! Can you mail some boxes prior to your move? I did that when I was overseas and sent 3 big boxes via mail home...it took about 2 months for them to come but it was better than getting rid of stuff I really didn't want to part with. Maybe you could find out from the post office or courier service?
Hope you find a place soon!


----------



## beachgal

Hope- try not to worry about your scan (I know, it's almost impossible!)
I'm so lucky to be moving in with my parents. I never thought I would say that at 37yrs old, but I will take all the help, love and support I can get! I live in the middle of nowhere for work currently and I had the drive 4hrs for my 12 week nt scan, and 1 hr for my 20 week scan. So I will be happy to be back in a city where everything is much closer and easier to access!
I'm also going to be a single mommy so this extra help is a huge blessing for me and my little man :)
Has anyone else had times when they felt their belly tighten up? Is that BH?


----------



## Libbysmum

I never had Braxton Hicks with my DD so don't really know. Sometimes it gets tight when the baby is doing his somersaults or putting pressure on my organs. I felt so queezy last night and achy I hope that I am not coming down with something.

About to take DD to playgroup. She loves it but insists she wants to wear her gumboots. LOL funny girl.

I agree Beachgal it will be nicer to have family around for support. I have never appreciated my mother as much as I have since having a baby. It is life changing. And Grandma loves her Libby to death. All my other siblings are scattered around Australia so we don't see them much at all so it is nice to have grandma within a half hour drive.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Good luck on your scan Hope. It is so exciting seeing the little one on the screen.

Libby...I had my DD do the samething. They just don't know better yet. At least it was on the paper. Men are just to uptight at times. It does no good getting everyone all worked up over something so easy to fix. I hope he apologized for overreacting.

Beach... Good luck on your move.


----------



## Libbysmum

Nope he didn't but he did cool down after I gave him the white-out. 
Hope please let us know how the scan went? All good?
How has everyone else been doing? I been getting lots of kicks from our little one. It is so reassuring to know he is moving around.
We had DH home this morning as he doesnt work until tonight. Maybe we can get out and do something as a family- the weather at the moment has been so unpredictable so hoping for a change in it. We had discussed going to the coast to visit a friend and her new baby this weekend but neither of us are keen to drive in the rain.


----------



## Hope41more

Hi Girls, Thanks for all the well wishes!!
Scan went great and baby got a big health tick :) So relieved. I had got myself all worked up and was really scared as I know a few people who got bad news at their 20wk scan (one just last wk) and were also treat badly. I was lucky sonographer went through all her checks with me one by one which eased my nerves and made the experience enjoyable. She was shocked at how active he is, he really does not like an preasure on him and would squirm and move around. Was nice to see and feel him moving on the outside at the same time as seeing him on the inside!!! Oh she also confirmed he was a boy. Mind I had no doubt from my gender scan potty shots. 
beachgal- I hope you don't mind me asking but are you going to be a single mam out of choice or has your relationship ended? Will be nice for you to go home and have your family spoil you and your little boy :) The company and help will be lovely for you. Hope the move goes well.


----------



## beachgal

Yay Hope, so happy to hear it went well!!!
Fob and I were in a casual relationship...when I told him he freaked out and demanded I terminate the pregnancy and became angry and nasty. I decided to cut off contact and do this on my own based on his reaction and desire to not have any part of it. In a way I'm relieved because I'd rather have someone 100% there and not just "sort of" there.
So long story short, I'm happy to be a single mommy and being able to make my own decisions will be pretty great :)
Oh, on a funny note... I sneezed and peed myself again. Lol, thankfully I was at home!


----------



## Libbysmum

You never know who may pop into your life that will be a good partner for you and a great father figure for the baby in the future if you are open to that happening. I have some friends who were doing the single parent thing for a while and are now with a completely better person than they would have been if they had stayed with the other guy. In some regards I am slightly jealous of you as my DH can be an ass sometimes.


----------



## Shanoa

Hey ladies,

I've been away for a bit but thought I'd drop in and say hi!

Beachgirl what a horrible reaction from FOB. And well done for making your own choice. I admire your strength and determination. What a wonderful experience he will miss out on sharing. But it's good to know you have a supportive family who will be there for you and your little one.

Talking about funny sneeze reaction... For some reason I can't just sneeze and make a noise when I sneeze out any more. I have this involuntary and slightly scary sounding gasp/wheeze thing afterwards when my body obviously wants air in FAST. It sounds bloody awful but there is nothing I can do to stop it. It's kinda embarrassing but my colleagues find it hillarious so that's softened the embarrassment a little... at work anyway.


----------



## myra

Hi there-

I've also been away the past few days for the latest updates. 

Glad to see you had a great scan, Hope.

And beachgal, wonderful to have such a great, supportive family. Sounds you'll be in good hands whenever you need help with the little one.

afm, I'm doing much better but am in the hospital. I was admitted Thursday night with either a very bad stomach bug or food poisoning (listeriosis). Before that I had a fever for 2 days, and had barely eaten for 3 days- zero appetite and nothing would stay in me (food or liquid). Doc thinks potentially listeriosis because of deli meat (though my usual ob doc had told me it was fine to eat). It takes 3 days for blood work results to come back confirming/denying presence of listeria...at which point it could be too late for baby so doc wanted to be proactive and admit me immediately to start me on heavy antibiotics (6x/day via IV). She said if it turned out I didn't have the bacteria, the antibiotics wouldn't hurt and either way the IV fluids would make sure I stayed hydrated.

They've been checking baby's heart rate every 4 hours just to make sure and he's doing fine! It hasn't affected him at all! I'm doing much better today & food is finally staying in me properly. So we get to go home tomorrow. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: I'll be on oral antibiotics for 2 weeks but will be able to get unhooked from this IV and sleep in my own bed with OH. Can't wait!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh Myra, I am so sorry to hear of your illness. I was always told not to eat deli meat unless I cooked it or microwaved it first. How very scary for you all! I hope you feel better soon and they find out for certain what is making you sick. I was worried last night we had Japanese food and not sure what ingredients they use etc...always worries me when I haven't prepared it myself. 
I got really sick after eating pizza a couple of weeks ago with vomiting and the runs...it was not good. I think they didn't prepare it right or the meat was past it's date or something cause the next day after DH had the leftover pizza for his lunch and felt sick after it. 
How is everyone else doing? Hope all is well with all you ladies. I am about to go take a nap while DD is sleeping.


----------



## drhouse

Oh Myra, that sounds really stressful. I hope the tests are negative for listerosis. We had an outbreak here in Aussie and two ladies lost their babies. There is a really good Australian food guide for pregnancy. Just google NSW health guidelines for food in pregnancy. 

Its pretty restrictive, no sushi, no sushimi, no rare meat, no soft serve icecream, no deli meat.... etc ....etc.... but its a good guide and will keep you and the baby safe.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Dr house...DH and I are always at logger heads about the ice-cream. He doesn't see why it is any different to regular ice-cream and all I can think of is must be something they make it with. I was really fearful about having a frappe from Mcdonalds because it tasted like it had ice-cream in it but apparently it's some kind of thickener that makes it taste creamy. I didn't eat sushi or sashimi but I did have miso soup which was delicious...I wasn't sure if tofu was on the list or not but I did eat a little tofu.


----------



## Shanoa

Myra- how scary for you! But your doctor seems to be right on it which is excellent. Great that your little one is doing well through it all. I hope you feel better soon.

Weirdly the NHS here in the UK says that deli meat is ok but it does point out that women are warned against it in US and Aus and suggests to avoid if you want to be very cautious. I've been cracking on with the deli meat, personally. Maybe that needs a re-think.

Either way it sounds like you and bub are through the worst of whatever this is so hooray for being toughies and for having a good doc!


----------



## myra

Thanks, ladies! I'm very happy to have been released from the hospital this afternoon and it was great to come home, take a long hot shower and then nap in my own bed. While I still don't have a ton of energy, I'm feeling SO much better! I'll stay home from work tomorrow and then go back on Tuesday- by then I should be more ready.

drhouse- I'll look up the food guide you mentioned.

and I'm sworn off deli meat for the remainder of the pregnancy (even if it turns out it didn't cause this!)


----------



## Libbysmum

my sister is actually in hospital today with gastro...so weird. I don't really know if she ate something bad or what. Glad you are out of hospital and back home.
Our internet has been down all day. So annoying. I had so much I wanted to get done online but was not able to do any.
Tomorrow I am going to have a coffee catch up with one of my past co-workers. Should be nice. DH is off Friday so he will be able to come to the hospital with me for the appointment :)


----------



## myra

I hope your sis gets over it quickly, Libbysmum! No fun!

Hope you and DH have a good appointment :)


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra so glad you are doing better... Other then poor Myra everyone sounds good. That is great. 
I am finding having a baby at 40 is more work then having a baby at 30. I had my scan on Monday and got to see the little man yawning twice on the screen. My urine was +3 for sugar, which it was the same there 2 weeks ago. Our little guy is weighing in at 1 pound 5 oz. On Wed. I had my regular OB appt. I ended up having to do a 24 hour urine for protein. I went to the hospital with it Friday morning and found out I had to do a glucose test and EKG. I ended up staying 5 hours, with the results to do a 3 hour glucose test Sat. morning. They were fine with the EKG and protein test. The doctor's office just called and had to leave a voicemail. My test was high and I have to call back. I am upset I will have to switch doctors. I just called my DH at work crying. I went through this with our DD, it was hell. I had to do 8 finger sticks a day. Please insulin medication. 
I just wanted a healthy pregnancy and to enjoy the excitement of my last pregnancy. I will let you know what happens when I call back. (they are at lunch)


----------



## JulieBoggs

How did the dr visit go Libbysmum?


----------



## Libbysmum

All went well. They did more blood tests and urine but I heard nothing back so assume it was normal. Measured exactly at 24 weeks so that was re-assuring as I feel bigger than I did with DD. 
She has an awful cold right now with a nose drip like the Bellagio and a horrid cough so no playgroup today!
Still waiting to hear about the house we applied for...They told us they would call Monday but we got no call so I am worried it has fallen through :(


----------



## myra

Julie- I hope you get good news from the doctor's office! Hoping for an easy rest of the pregnancy for you.

A friend sent me a link for a free nursing pillow. 

Go to https://www.nursingpillow.com/
 
When you're ready to check out, just enter the code WTE, and you'll get 100% off the nursing pillow of your choice (you'll just pay for shipping)


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Myra...I love a good bargain!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I found out that I do get to keep my regular OB, but the downside is I have to go to three seperate places for medical treatment. Tomorrow is my diabetic class, and will pick up my testing strips and machine. I asked when I would see the doctor for the diabetes, was told about 3 weeks. That seems long to me on this issue. What do I know.

Today is the first day of spring. Wish the temp proved that. Take care all.

Libbysmum, hope you heard on your new home. Glad the appt went well.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Julie, Glad you got some good feedback. Been real busy with house hunting. Finally we got approved on a place. It is about another 15-20 minutes drive from where we are now...a little further for DH to travel to work unfortunately but the house has a nice yard for DD. 
Been busy cleaning today as our current agent wants to show people through this place before we move out. I don't feel comfortable with strangers seeing my stuff let alone mess and judging me or my family. I will be glad when it is all over! DH is outside mowing and raking up leaves in preparation. He was really annoyed he didn't get to sleep in and relax this morning. I don't blame him at all but it can't really be helped. We need to go to the post office later and to the new real estate so we can sign the lease agreement.
So exhausted!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Congrads Libbysmum.... Very exciting!!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

I been locked out of Babyandbump...DH accidentally signed me out and I couldn't remember my password. I had to get another. Had a very clingy toddler who is still getting over her cold. She wouldn't give me a moment alone today. Very unlike her usual happy confident self. I think perhaps the packing up boxes is disturbing her. I don't think she understands what is going on. Hopefully we can get her settled quickly after we move. Right now she refuses to even sleep in her cot. It's hard on both me and DH.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I hope things get better for your DD Libbysmum. It is so hard to do anything when your little ones are sick.

I have not felt well and my blood sugars results have not been normal. They are very high. I emailed the nurse and sent over my few days of readings. Within 15 minutes she called and the doctor is putting me on insulin shots. I am so upset and scared. I can't imagine giving myself injections. I will meet with her on Wednesday and she is going to teach me when and how to give myself shots. I truly didn't need this.

Hope everyone is having a great start to the week. Here in Ohio we had a storm last night and have about 4 inches of snow. Isn't it suppose to be spring?


----------



## beachgal

Hi ladies - hope everyone is doing well!
My friends at work are throwing me a small baby shower tonight. It's somewhat of a surprise - I only know the date and time and ended up finding out its a beach theme :). I have some anxiety over it - what if no one shows, being the centre of attention - eeeks, and hopefully no questions about FOB as he's not involved and I'm single (which they all know but im hoping they just don't bring it up) hopefully all will go well!
I was also put on modified duties at work - only 4hr shifts allowed, which is stressing me out more. I'm trying to fit 8-10hrs of work in 4, and its a struggle. But when I work a full day I'm physically exhausted and sick :(
I go back April 16th to the Drs to have another checkup. I'm wondering at what point she will just write me off completely. I'm not sure how much longer I can deal with it :(
I've been also prepping for my drive/move home across the country and slowly selling my furniture as the days pass.

What about you ladies? How's everyone doing and feeling?


----------



## myra

I hope you have fun at your shower today!! I'm not a fan of being the center of attention either and would have all the similar worries as you're having. I'm sure it will all be fine and you will end up enjoying yourself!

AFM, I was put on bed rest at home on Wednesday since ultrasound showed my cervix shortened to 4mm (should be above 3 cm). They gave me 2 days of steroids to help with his lung development. Then my water broke Saturday morning so we came straight to the hospital. I was on the labor and delivery floor for observation that whole day. Once my contractions (they were minor) subsided, I was moved to the antenatal floor where I'll stay til baby is born.

We've made it through the first hurdle by not going into labor in 1st 48 hours.(most women deliver in 24-48 hours). Doc said the next spike in deliveries usually occurs at 1 week after membrane breaks- so that will be the next milestone. Majority go into labor w/in the week (or have to be induced because of infection). But if we get through the week w/o delivering, there's a good chance he will be able to hold on for several more weeks. They are treating me with antibiotics to prevent infection.

We've already met with doctors from NICU who told us what to expect for delivery and his treatment after he is born. He would likely stay in the hospital until end of June, his due date.

It's scary~ going to hospital to have a baby is supposed to be exciting (at least it was when I imagined it)...not like this. I'm working on revising my expectations and I don't need exciting any more-- just for him to be healthy. Each day longer that he stays in, the better it will be for him on the outside.


----------



## drhouse

Oh god maya you poor thing. Did you have a reason to go into prem labour e.g the listeria you had? Have you had a LLETZ or a cervical procedure? You must have been so scared. I am so pleased that at 28 weeks with steroids your baby has really good outcome likelihoods, even though he may need a stay in NICU. I hope your hubby is looking after you well and you are having lots of distraction to keep your mind off things. 

Beach gal, it is harder than you think isn't it. I am beginning to feel really tired too. Only ten weeks till my mat leave. when are you finishing?


----------



## beachgal

Oh gosh Myra - here I am complaining about silly things and you are being a total rock star in difficult circumstances! 
We are here for you girl and I'm so glad to hear your little man is staying in a little longer. 
Drhouse, I had planned to go on leave in early June, but now I have a feeling it will be sooner....


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra you are in my prayers. I can't imagine going through that. Please keep us posted. It would be hard but you need to try to relax. Let everyone wait on you and pamper you as much as possible.
Beachgal I hope your shower was fun and you were not put on the spot.
I am okay, getting use to my shots 4 times a day. Went for my monthly growth scan, baby is 2 pounds and so far the diabetes is not affecting him.
Everyone take care, especially you Myra.


----------



## beachgal

Shower turned out to be lovely and fun :). There was only an awkward moment or two but I think that was just me feeling uncomfortable with the focus being on me. :)
Myra - how are you doing?
Julieb - glad to hear baby is growin well and that you are coping with the shots ok. I can imagine it was difficult at first? 
Sending hugs to everyone :)


----------



## myra

Julie- wow, shots 4 times/day. Sorry you have to do that. I'm very happy to hear baby is doing well- a perfect weight!

Beachgal- yay! glad you had a good shower!!


----------



## myra

Thanks again for thinking about us and sending your thoughts and wishes. I just wanted to say that though my situation may be more dramatic, it doesn't diminish the importance of all the day to day challenges and excitements everyone else is facing. This is a momentous time for all of us and I enjoy reading your updates. So please don't apologize- I like reading about the "normal" side of things too...I only want the best outcomes for all of us, whatever forms that may take :thumbup:

Baby was being a bit naughty yesterday...preparing us for eventual toddler life on the outside, I suppose. Spent the day on labor/delivery floor since he kept having occasional decelerations in heart rate (caused by cord compression with the low fluid- when he rolls over, he might be rolling onto his cord and there is no liquid buffer to keep them all floating so it compresses a bit). Nurse said if he kept that up over night, then we would likely be induced in the morning. OH and I started preparing (and freaking out perhaps) that come morning, I'd be in labor. OH went out and got my favorite treats, said I should be able to have whatever I wanted the night before I had to deliver. But then at 6, the doctor said she didn't see enough cause for concern to induce him at 28 weeks. If the decelerations lasted longer or if his heart rate didn't come back up to perfectly normal for the majority of the time, she would feel differently. So up we came off the labor floor and back to our 2nd home in my room on the 8th floor.

While in some moments I still feel angry that this pregnancy isn't going how I'd planned, I'm coming to terms with the fact that I'm going to have a preemie and starting to feel blessed that I am given the opportunity to be his mom. As OH reminded me- at 13 weeks we were told I was miscarrying. At that point, I couldn't have imagined ever being lucky enough to be here at 28 weeks.


----------



## drhouse

Myra so pleased to hear that you are still in one piece. I know that you are worried... and I hope that the staff are looking after you well. The internet can be a bit of a life saver can't it in terms of making the time go fast. 

Thinking of you and bubs... Have you chosen a name yet??

Beach Gal, good to hear about the shower... sounds like fun... I am not sure whether to have one

Julie.. I am now a gestational diabetic on metformin so I am also in the sticking myself camp which sucks.. Are you an IDDM? or gestational diabetic.. What sugars do you aim for?


----------



## myra

drhouse- sorry- I just realized I hadn't responded to your initial post...that was in the midst of all the chaos. Doctors aren't sure why I am going to have pre-term labor. The only explanation I've heard is that the bleeding I had earlier in pregnancy could have put me at risk for that. I've also read that significant antibiotics could also increase likelihood of premature rupture of membranes, and when I was in the hospital for what they thought was listeria, I was getting IV antibiotics 6x/day plus continued on oral after discharge.

Everyone here is taking such good care of us, so that helps make a challenging situation a bit easier.

Oh- our little boy is named Connor. His daddy is Scottish so we wanted a name to reflect his background


----------



## beachgal

Myra - love the name Connor :). Glad you are being taken good care of. And also love that hubby brought you some treats!!! What did you get to enjoy? What's your fav?
Haha and even though the shower was lovely, I'm glad it's over - one less thing to stress about lol!
I'm dealing with some major anxiety and stress with work. My boss is a major you know what and she is making it hard for me and my team of employees. She lacks compassion on the best of days and she is just being nasty to my team and not supportive of the decisions they make (our workplace encourages staff to be empowered to make their own decisions)
Anyways I'll miss my team when I leave and try my best to protect them from her but I don't know how much longer I can do it :(
On a happier note, I'm on a single girls babymoon :). I'm at a mountain resort for a couple of days with my best friend and my dog. We have spa appts and just enjoying the resort town :). 
Dr house, how are you doing with the injections? Has it been difficult to get used to?


----------



## JulieBoggs

drhouse I have gestational. I was hoping for oral medication but that didn't happen. My insulin is still getting adjusted every Monday when I call in my week of fingersticks. My level in the morning should be 60- 95 and 2 hours after meals 60-120. I will get there eventually.

Myra thank you for the update. So glad Mr. Connor is behaving.

Has anyone heard from Libbysmum? I hope she is okay.


----------



## Shanoa

Oh Myra, you have really been through the mill. I admire your strength in all this. x


----------



## myra

I think Libbysmum is in the process of moving to a new home. Hopefully that's why we haven't heard from her in a bit.


----------



## beachgal

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to share my 28 week photo...feeling like I have a beach ball in there! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







28 weels.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## drhouse

WOW what a lovely bump! You look so happy!

You look like he is going to be a good size!

Have you thought about names yet??


----------



## Shanoa

Lovely neat bump, beachgirl!

I'm 26 weeks and have had a 3 kilo growth spurt in the past 2 weeks. I feel enormous!


----------



## myra

Beautiful bump, beachgal!

How is everyone doing this week? 

I am SO excited to say we've made it to the one week mark without giving birth!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Still trying to keep the "one day at a time" mentality while hoping this means a long hospital stay!! We had an ultrasound Thursday and Connor is looking great- passed all his tests with a 10/10 score! My fluid levels, as to be expected, are low but as of Thursday were in the "mild" range (versus the next levels of moderate and then severe). I had my last round of antibiotics yesterday, so now we just need to be on alert for an infection developing. If that happens, I would be induced immediately. If it doesn't happen AND no complications develop AND my body doesn't go into labor, we can get as far as 34 weeks when they would then induce. Fingers crossed!! 

Excited too that we'll be hitting 29 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! The way last weekend went, we certainly didn't expect to get to this point with baby still incubating away. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## drhouse

Great news Myra!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo... Every week counts. The 29 week data is pretty good... between 27 and 29 weeks it gets much better for baby.. .so you have done super well to keep your legs crossed!

And baby has had the steroids which is really great news.

I hope you aren't too bored!!!

There is always BNB!!!


----------



## beachgal

Yay Myra and Connor!! Glad to hear he is staying inside, warm and cozy for a little longer :)
I have narrowed names down to a top 3. Blake, Emerson and Riley. I think I'm going to wait until birth to make a final decision. I'm finding it so hard to decide! Has everyone else decided on names?


----------



## JulieBoggs

What great news Myra!!! 

Love the pic beachgal.


----------



## Shanoa

Excellent news, Myra! Congrats. Every day counts so it's brilliant you have made week 29. :) I'm so happy for you, hubby and Connor. It sounds like you are receiving some excellent care which must be very reassuring.

We didn't find out gender so have a short list of about 10 names for boys & 10 for girls. (But we have 3 favorites for girls - Evelyn, Lillian & Zara, and 1 for boy - Samuel) We will wait til the birth to decide as well, beachgal.


----------



## drhouse

Wow the names are fabbo girls. 

We are thinking William John and surname G.

I want to spice it up a bit e.g William Rupert John G**** or William Leo John G**** but DH is a bit worried about it being too fussy. I did google his name and after the first 84 posts for others called the same name I now have him thinking about it! What do you girls think. It has to be William for his dad and John for mine.. but a twister in there would be good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shanoa

Ooo I like both options, drhouse. I would find it hard to choose between the two. A friend of ours chose Rupert as a first name which I wasn't sure about at first but it's really grown on me.

Beachgal- I like all yours too. Emerson is unusual. I've not heard of that name before. Where does it come from?


----------



## beachgal

Drhouse- I love both name options also!! 
Emerson is an old English name - https://www.thinkbabynames.com/meaning/1/Emerson
I actually have never met anyone with that name so it intrigues me!


----------



## JulieBoggs

We are thinking Stryker or Nash. Who knows what other names we will add to the list. Like Beachgal we are waiting for his arrival and then decide.


----------



## Shanoa

I really like Emerson, beachgal! But I know DH would never entertain it. He only likes very traditional boys names:(

Wow Julie, two more creative names. Niiiice!

We seem to have quite a few boys in the July baby group!


----------



## drhouse

Shanoa I am wondering if you will be team blue once team yellow declares itself. We are all blue!???!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any other ideas for good names William X John G*****??????????????


----------



## myra

It's fun getting to see all your name ideas- what great, strong names! 

I wonder if its coincidence that so far we are all having boys or if there is some correlation between gender and mom's age...?

drhouse- I like the idea of adding in a 3rd name- that way you get to have your originality mixed in instead of it just being a given that he's named after his grandfathers. That being said, I don't have any good suggestions...We had the hardest time coming up with boys names. Girls names? no problem. If it was a girl, she would have been named Fiona Rose. Boys we narrowed down to Logan and Connor. We initially went with Logan but it just didn't quite feel right for this little guy. Connor ended up feeling so much more natural.

And his middle name...well, it will be Snake. OH has always wanted a son called Snake (after a character in a movie) but thought no woman in her right mind would ever agree. He was right about that! After thinking about it for a while though, I realized that my primary objection was worrying about what other people would think and I didn't want that influencing our name choice so I said ok to it as a middle name. It has made OH SO very happy.

I figure either a boy will think its cool to have Snake as his name or, if he doesn't like it, he won't have to share it with anyone.


----------



## dove830

myra said:


> It's fun getting to see all your name ideas- what great, strong names!
> 
> I wonder if its coincidence that so far we are all having boys or if there is some correlation between gender and mom's age...?
> 
> drhouse- I like the idea of adding in a 3rd name- that way you get to have your originality mixed in instead of it just being a given that he's named after his grandfathers. That being said, I don't have any good suggestions...We had the hardest time coming up with boys names. Girls names? no problem. If it was a girl, she would have been named Fiona Rose. Boys we narrowed down to Logan and Connor. We initially went with Logan but it just didn't quite feel right for this little guy. Connor ended up feeling so much more natural.
> 
> And his middle name...well, it will be Snake. OH has always wanted a son called Snake (after a character in a movie) but thought no woman in her right mind would ever agree. He was right about that! After thinking about it for a while though, I realized that my primary objection was worrying about what other people would think and I didn't want that influencing our name choice so I said ok to it as a middle name. It has made OH SO very happy.
> 
> I figure either a boy will think its cool to have Snake as his name or, if he doesn't like it, he won't have to share it with anyone.

Chinese gender charts go by the age of mother at conception, and the month concieved....I think you may be on to something....


----------



## JulieBoggs

The Chinese gender chart said I was having a girl. It actually made me sad. We have 3 already, I just kept telling myself it was wrong and it was. Yay!!!


----------



## Shanoa

Drhouse - my Mum is adamant its a girl. I have no 'feeling' either way. Strange. I thought I would.

We are considering William David John H.... as one name combination for a boy.

Myra- is that Snake Plissken from Escape for New York? That's one of DH's favourite movies. He is currently reciting huge chunks of the movie to me as I type this! Lol

Julie- Chinese gender chart is saying girl for me too. It almost makes me want to root for a boy just because a boy is now the 'underdog'. :)

(Myra - DH has now just put the Escape from NY DVD on! Hahaha what have we started!?)


----------



## myra

Shanoa- hahaha- yes- that's the character and movie!! How funny he loves it too! I've yet to see the movie- I don't want to watch it and potentially end up disliking the character or movie...let me know what you think of it! ;)


----------



## Shanoa

Myra- you've planted a seed! As we are watching Snake, DH is now thinking about Schaffer as a middle name for a boy. Schaffer is Clint Eastwood's character's name in Where Eagle's Dare which is his favourite movie of all time.

William David Schaffer H... It's definitely different. :)


----------



## myra

Shanoa said:


> Myra- you've planted a seed! As we are watching Snake, DH is now thinking about Schaffer as a middle name for a boy. Schaffer is Clint Eastwood's character's name in Where Eagle's Dare which is his favourite movie of all time.
> 
> William David Schaffer H... It's definitely different. :)

OH loved that you two sat down to watch Escape- and your DHs idea for a middle name! My OH is a huge movie lover (he has over 300 on his hard drive) and when we were name searching, he was running through all the names in his favorite movies. Baby was conceived the night we watched Dark Knight Rises, so we were trying to come up with names from that movie but couldn't agree on one we both liked. Besides if we were to go with one of those, our son might feel awkward when telling him the story of how he got his name :winkwink:


----------



## Shanoa

The Dark Knight Rises is a great movie but I can see how you would struggle with names like Bain and Ra's al ghul!

Yes maybe that would be a funny story to tell. I've always thought it would be a bit awkward for Brooklyn Beckham with the whole world knowing he got his name because he was conceived in Brooklyn. :/


----------



## beachgal

Haha I love the baby names based on conception night! I agree that telling the child when they are older might be a little awkward ;)
Well I have been written off work as of yesterday due to back pains/muscle spasms and anxiety. In one way I feel relief and in another sense I feel some anxiety with how work is going to feel and of course dealing with insurance is never fun :(
But as my doctor keeps reminding me, I'm now caring for two and this is the best thing for me and my baby boy.
My mom is flying out in a couple of weeks and will be driving me, my dog and car back across the country. Thank god for reclining seats... I'm looking forward to moving back home where I'll be around friends and family :)
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## JulieBoggs

Beachgal at least this will give you time to get organized for the move. How long is the trip? Do you already have a new doctor picked out for when you get there? You should take a lot of breaks in your drive or you will start to retain water. We went on a 2 hour trip and it caused more issues then the trip was worth. I am happy to hear your mom will be there on the long haul, it will make things safer.


----------



## beachgal

It should take us 4-5 days of driving... So it's a big trip and definitely will take lots of breaks!
I had my 3hr glucose test today ... Yuck! I Have a feeling I have GD and should find out tomorrow hopefully. 
My apt is almost empty with a few pieces of furniture being bought at the end of the month. It's crazy how much crap I collected!


----------



## drhouse

Beach gal I have it. It sucks and it seems that us 35+ have a high rate of it. Up to 25% of us, insulin rates are up 300% since the HAPO study. Your bump is pretty big for dates. I'm crossing my fingers for you..... you may be right to worry though. I'm measuring 31 cm at 28 weeks and my BSLs are too high despite maximal metformin.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Beachgal I hope you do not have to go through GD. It sucks and is a pain in the butt. My insulin gets raised every Monday. Hopefully it will soon get into range. I already take 48 units in the morning, my syringe only holds 50. I really do not want any extra needle sticks. On the good side none of this has affected the little man.


----------



## myra

Connor Snake C., born at 5:11pm today at 29 weeks and 3 days. He's already an overachiever....an incredible weight for his age: 3lbs 7oz!! We are so proud of and in love with him.

Amazingly and unexpectedly, he came out crying, meaning his lungs are doing well!

Here are a couple of his first pics- he hadn't been cleaned up yet. Hopefully we'll get some good shots of that tomorrow if we can take him out of his isolette (fingers crossed!!) The first is just after he was born and I got to hold him on my belly, also unexpected since we didn't think I'd get to hold him yet but because his lungs were working ok I got to for a few seconds  You can see how tiny he is there. Excellent Apgars of 8 & 9!!!!

Right now he is breathing mostly on his how (with a CPAP device), and if that keeps up overnight, most likely he won't need a breathing tube. Still taking it hour by hour, day by day but the first few hours have gone very well. I'll come back tomorrow and update you on the labor and delivery- quite smooth (once they realized I was actually in labor!)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1-2.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









photo 2-5.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shanoa

Omg congratulations, Myra! What a little trooper! I'm so glad you got to hold your little man and great news his lungs are doing well.

I'm so happy for you all. Fingers crossed everything carries on as well as it has done so far! Looking forward to hearing more.x

Beachgal, sorry to hear you are suffering but great you're going to get some rest. It's good news that you are pretty much there with finalising the flat so you can focus on getting thru the trip home and then relaxing. All the best for your test results.


----------



## beachgal

Myra - congrats on your little man and his big voice that came with him! How are you feeling? Please keep us posted and glad you had a smooth delivery :) I look forward to hearing more about your experience!
I hope you get some rest :hugs:

Thanks ladies...while I was waiting over the few hours at the hospital, I noticed that I had blurry vision (also have the extreme thirst and peeing but that could just be regular pregnancy stuff). And I agree...my bump seems big so I wouldn't be surprised if my results come back positive. I asked the lab tech how my 2nd hour results were when she was taking my 3rd hour and she said that she couldn't tell me. But having talked to her a couple of times at previous blood draws (shes a new mom), she said 'not to worry, it is common and not that bad'...so I kinda took that as a hint...
So, if I do get the positive verdict, I'll have lots of questions for you ladies!

I'm so excited to be on the road in 2 weeks time! oh, and my ultrasound on the day I leave too...i'm so excited to see my little man again. :happydance:


----------



## drhouse

Congrats Myra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wellcome CSC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How fantastic.. What a great experience for you and he is big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drhouse

beach gal crossing my fingers for your negative result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra... Welcome Connor!!! I am so happy he is doing great. You must be overjoyed with love. I can't wait to hear more. Get some rest.


----------



## myra

Connor is continuing to do well. Its really hard seeing him hooked up to so many wires and tubes..it breaks our hearts that we cant pick him up when he cries. I've been too exhausted to come back and give more of an update. Will do that once I get some rest
:hugs:


----------



## beachgal

Thanks for the update Myra :). Glad to hear you and Conner are doing well. Keep the updates coming when you have the time and energy! We are all there with you in spirit :) big hugs!!!'


----------



## JulieBoggs

Did you get your results beachgal?


----------



## beachgal

Not yet... Hoping that no news is good news!


----------



## Hope41more

Congratulations Myra :) What an amazing size for 29wks :)
It's fab he came out crying bet it was the most amazing thing to here. I think you have given him the most amazing start in life and I hope he gets strong enough to come home asap. I hope you enjoy your new life with your little Boy and wish you all the happiness in the world. 
Beachgirl I hope your results come back fine, your bump is lovely too. 
Hope everyone else is doing great. xxx


----------



## beachgal

How's everyone doing with their shopping and prep for baby? Do you have all the supplies you need?


----------



## drhouse

nope. haven't started. Haven't thought about it at all. except for the pram. thought I would get a bob pram.

when you get your GDM blood sugar results?

Myra how are you finding motherhood. Has your milk come in?

Anyone else got what happened to my nipples??? They used to be pink and small. Sniff. Sniff.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I have purchased some baby clothes nothing more then that. We are making the big shopping trip to Babies r Us next Sunday. Can't wait. Love that store. 

Going to the OB Fri. I am every two weeks now, which I am sure every one else is too. We don't see the specialist until the 10th for the GD. We will get another scan then. I am so huge and uncomfortable. The diabetes are taking a toll on me and my body.

Hope everyone is well and happy!!!!


----------



## beachgal

Went to the Drs today and found out that I don't have GD. I was certain I would so its a welcome surprise that I was wrong.
8 days left until the move... I'm trying to not be bored and appreciate the time to myself but its hard!


----------



## drhouse

well done beach gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## myra

I'm glad to see everyone doing so well!

drhouse, motherhood is not quite as I imagined it would be...but i cherish every minute I get to spend with Connor, especially when i can touch him in his isolette and our kangaroo times (skin to skin) every other night. OH and I fall more and more in love with him every day. We can't wait until the day we can bring him home.

We're continuing taking things day by day...that's the only way to get through the next 2+ months with him in NICU instead of at home with us. Connor is doing well though and we are grateful for each good day that comes along. He keeps impressing all of his nurses with how well he is doing. He's now worked his way up to full feeds, though his feeding tube. Yesterday he got his IV (for fluids) removed. He hasn't had to have any supplemental oxygen and is breathing room air through his CPAP.

I think its a bit easier on me than on OH since I'm on maternity leave now. OH had to go back to work yesterday & he really wants to just be able to spend time with his son. After work we have dinner together and then go to the hospital for a few hours to see Connor. It makes for really long days for OH, but he wouldn't miss our evening visits for anything!

And to answer your question re:milk coming in...is it ever! I started pumping the night he was born and got 5mL (nurses were still impressed by that!) Now I'm up to about 45-50oz per day. NICU was storing all my milk but they quickly filled up my fridge and freezer space there, so we're going to have to start freezing at home.

Here are a few pictures of our strong little man.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12130060.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









photo 1-3.JPG
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 6









mv looking in isolette.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JulieBoggs

Oh Myra he is beautiful. Your pictures made me tear up. The love between a mother and her child. Thank you so much for the update. My DH had asked me if there was any updates recently, I had shared the events with him. I adore the first picture, I love black and whites. Connor is one strong little man. Keep up the progress mister!! I hope you are resting new mommy cause you will need the energy to keep up with him soon enough. Keep us informed.


----------



## beachgal

Myra - love the update :). Glad to hear the milk is flowing!! 
So I received a call from my Drs office today asking me to come back in to talk about my results. I have a feeling they didn't give me the right info (my dr is away and this is an alternate dr)
Ill update later today when I get back... Fingers crossed!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Beachgal I feel for you. You think something is settled then the issue comes up again. I hope you get some answers and the correct ones at that. My insulin was raised again yesterday and my morning dose now exceeds my 50 unit syringe so I now have an additional stick. My poor belly is covered in bruises. I started to do more research on what exactly my doctor meant by insulin resistant and the high levels of insulin I am on. Here is a statement I found. The placenta's hormones also block the action of the mother's insulin in her body. Insulin resistance, as it is called, makes it difficult for the mother's body to use insulin. As a result, she may need up to three times as much insulin. I also found out it will start to break down the placenta as I get further along. I see my regular OB on Fri, I have questions about this.


----------



## beachgal

Oh wow Julie, I don't blame you for having questions! Your poor belly and the bruises :(. 
Turns out they missed telling me about blood work done back at the beginning of April and that I'm anemic. So they sent me for more blood work for my iron, folate and b12 to see if I'm still low and need supplements. So I'll wait another few days and see what they say. On the funny side, I seem to be a regular now at my doctors and the blood clinic at the hospital and they know me by name lol.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I am happy it was not GD. Just think soon you will have to train a new office. LOL. All the lab appts get old. Do you have a big shopping day planned for the baby after the move? Do you have a babies r us in Canada? They are owned by toys r us. The store is full of everything.


----------



## Libbysmum

So sorry that I have been absent for so long. Congrats Myra...what a lovely gift! So glad little Connor is behaving himself. My good friend had her baby at 32 weeks and she was tiny but is now a healthy 7 month old and cutting teeth and being a cheeky baby! I havent been able to access the forum because there was Issues involving internet. Now we are back online! The house move went okay and I hope all have had a happy Easter. We are about to celebrate ANZAC day which is for soldiers who dies/fought/served in the wars from Australia and New Zealand. It is a very somber holiday. Usually starts with a dawn service where people lay flowers and wreaths on graves, memorials etc and someone plays the bugle then lots of marching through the main street and flags at half mast. Everyone gets the day off work which is nice.
DH will be home yay! We finally have settled on a name...
Ethan (husband is firm about this one so I gave up fighting him on it)


----------



## JulieBoggs

Libbysmum... I am so glad you are back. I was worried about you. Everything going well with your pregnancy? How does DD like the new house? Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## drhouse

Ethan is lovely! Did you get your choice of the second name?


----------



## Shanoa

Heya Myra. So glad to hear your little man is doing so well. It's great you're getting kangaroo time (I love the name) and so lovely to see the pics of you holding him. Keep us posted.

Beachgal- good news on your results. Hope all is ok with iron levels soon.

Ethan is a lovely name, Libbysmum! And lest we forget for ANZAC day. I'm an Aussie in the UK so will be having a moments silence in memory of all the diggers, past and present.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Ladies...we had a family day in the park today and then Libby slept for 2 hours this afternoon, I really hope she sleeps tonight after such a big afternoon sleep! My glucose test was smooth going and no news on results usually means nothing serious came up.
Got a husband with a man cold right now...good times!


----------



## myra

Julie- if you loved the ones of baby and I...just wait til you see these of Connor with his daddy. These make me tear up! So beautiful!

The first pic is the first time OH held Connor, and then the other one of OH is from 2 days ago (my FAVORITE pic so far!). Connor loves holding his daddy's hands...and the way he looks at his dad..no words for how beautiful that is to me. Then a pic of C and I kangarooing.
 



Attached Files:







12130010.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6









MJ4A10971.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









MJ4A0039-2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## drhouse

WOW myra... fantastic photos... He is a little cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the kangaroo cuddle.


----------



## Libbysmum

very tiny Myra but so cute! They grow so fast you will be surprised how quickly he turns into a little boy once you get home. Take lots and lots of photos of his little outfits and stuff while he is tiny then later you can compare his growth next to his old clothes ...precious babe!
Our Libby locked me out the house last week...talk about a nightmare! She is really taking the terrible two's literally and she isn't two yet!


----------



## beachgal

Myra- precious pictures :). 
Libbysmum - oh no! I hope you weren't locked out for long!!!
Tomorrow is my last day in my apt and I leave wed. Morning to start my road trip. I overdid it today with cleaning the apt and packing the car :(
I'm excited for wed morning because on my way I stop for my ultrasound :). I'm so excited to see my little man again! It will be a nice way to start a long 4 days of driving!
How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Shanoa

Myra- such lovely pictures. It makes you think about how tough and determined life can be even in seemingly delicate packages. I'm guessing the docs are still pleased with how he is progressing?

Beachgal- great you get to see your little man again. How are your iron levels?

Not sure I've mentioned before but we are still finishing 18 months worth of renovations on our house. The painter has finished painting the living room and dining room. It's just kitchen, hall, stairs, landing & bathroom painting to go. I really can't wait because we have done no preparation for baby and time is a-tickin'!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Libbysmum... DD sounds like a handful. My DD just turned 3 and I really was hoping we left the terrible twos behind. Some days are better then others.

Myra... Love the new pics. Connor is so lovely. He will be home before you know it. How much does he weight now?

Beachgal... Be careful on your road trip. Did your mom make it in? Please post when you get there so we know you made it okay. Ultrasounds are the highlight of my life anymore.

I went to the OB Fri. She told me that if I do not have any complications she will induce me at 38 weeks. They will not let me go past that. It is because of the GD. So that means around the beginning of July. I hope he can wait until then. Wish everyone a good day!!


----------



## beachgal

I will let you ladies know when we arrive safe :). Should be Saturday night...
Found out I have low iron and have a prescription to be filled. Not too bad.
Last night I was throwing up from overdoing it on the packing and cleaning :(. So today was bit of a recovery day. Had a lovely fondue dinner tonight with close friends as a goodbye... Always sad to move away.
Well 6 hours until I leave.. I Better get some sleep!
I hope the next few days treat you ladies well!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Anyone interested in a baby sling??? It is free, just pay for shipping. Website is www.sevenslings.com the promo code is WTE.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all...I have symphysis pubis dysfunction - I knew it but the physiotherapist I saw yesterday confirmed my suspicions. $25 for a support belt and I already feel better! Money well spent!
All the best for the trip beachgal!


----------



## beachgal

Well we made it safe and sound. It was a long, exhausting drive and I'm glad it's over!
It's taking a few days to recover but it feels so nice to be home.
My mom did the nursery as a surprise and when I walked in I cried! It was perfect :). 
I hope you ladies are well!!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I am so happy you made it. How was the ultrasound? Now you can rest and enjoy the last couple months.


----------



## Libbysmum

we are taking in our laptop to hopefully get fixed today so if I am not around for a couple of days that is why. I hope they can just fix it asap so we don't have to be without it. Glad you made it safe beachgal! What a lovely surprise! My family never does that kind of stuff for me.


----------



## drhouse

wow beach gal that is lovely. it must be great to be close to nearest and dearest.

Julie - you and me both hun, IOL at 38 weeks. Not long now.


Libbys mum - pleased your pelvic dysfunction is settling.

Can you believe that we are almost done - its 31 weeks. Less than two months to go. 

OMG


----------



## beachgal

Drhouse, I can't believe we are all in the home stretch! It feels like everything went so slow until now!


----------



## drhouse

you must have been so pleased to be at home with your family...


----------



## beachgal

It feels so great to be home. 
Now the challenge of figuring out what car seat to buy... I have no idea of which one to get. I think this weekend I'm going to go and look in the stores because looking online just isn't the same.
Any suggestions on brands or models you ladies like or have used?


----------



## Shanoa

Glad you got home safely, bachgal, and to such a wonderful present!

We've just been through the experience of purchasing a travel system (so many to choose from it's so confusing - and expensive!). I am in the UK so I don't know if we have the same brands but we went with the maxicosi because it fit with our travel system and it is Isofix (which matched the fittings in both cars). But we also bought the base which allows fastening to the car with a seatbelt (as well as Isofix) in case we ever need to transport LO in granny's car or someone else's car that is non-Isofix.

I hope this helps.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Beachgal good luck looking at the store. I know here it is overwhelming. There are so many makes and models. Little infant seat with a price of $300 is crazy, but they are out there. I have actually used Graco with my kids. I like to find the stroller I want and then look for the matching carseat. Here you can get the stroller and carseat sold together. I am actually getting a stroller where my DD can stand or sit on the little bench on the back of the stroller, the infant carseat snaps in the front. It converts into a double stroller if needed. It is a Graco. Good Luck on your search.


----------



## Libbysmum

I love my graco stroller it is so compact and light weight. We laybuyed a new car seat for Libby last week.It costs $175 new and from six months through to eight years apparently one of the wider and higher ones available as she is so tall for her age.
Been having pains today...back aches and period like pains...maybe braxton hicks?


----------



## JulieBoggs

My DH and I went on Mother's Day to Babies R' Us and spent $570 on a stroller, infant carseat and a pack n play. I still need little things like blankets, bibs, and decide what bottles. I always used the Playtex vent flow but they have so many new ones out. I got a coupon for the new similac bottle. I got one but undecided about using that line.

My first appt Fri was with GD Dr, little man is 3 lbs 10 oz. That puts him overweight. Poor little man has no hair on his head yet. I have never had a bald baby. Lol. I go back to the specialist for another scan in 4 weeks. He is also still breech.
My second appt was with my OB. She was measuring me and telling us that I had gotten huge in 2 weeks. My uterus is already as far as it can go. My DH brought up delivering at 38 weeks. She said I won't make it that long. Which scares my DH and myself. I swell up really bad now. I start NST next week and will have them 2x a week until we deliver.

I hope everyone is doing good!!!!


----------



## Shanoa

That must have been a shock to hear their thoughts on 38 weeks. I'm guessing it has to be for the safety of you and the LO(?) What did they say about your concerns?

Is the swelling painful? Are you feeling OK otherwise?


----------



## JulieBoggs

My hands and legs hurt. She is worried about preeclampsia. She said things can turn bad quickly. I have felt bad the last few days. My bp has been high today, I am trying to relax. If I have to have a C-section(never had one) then I will get a tubal ligation. I am too old and 5 is enough.


----------



## beachgal

Julie, sounds like a productive shopping trip! I have made one trip to baby's r us so far and left feeling overwhelmed! So I'm glad to hear it was a better trip for you :)
Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well :(. Will they monitor you weekly now to keep an eye on things instead of every 2 weeks?


----------



## Libbysmum

Julie I was borderline preeclamsia with Libby...had to have section. Was not pleasant. I hope baby turns for u. Did they give you medication for the hbp?


----------



## JulieBoggs

I have been on hbp since day one. It has helped through the months now that I am getting closer it seems to not be as affective. I was 196/107 yesterday. I didn't call the doctor because I knew she would send me to the hospital. I waited out the headache and stayed in bed when my DH came home from work. I am puffy today but no headache, it is still morning. Will you have to have another C-section or try a VBAC? I hope we hear from Myra soon.


----------



## Libbysmum

Julie it is a serious condition if you have preeclampsia the only solution to lowering the BP is to have the baby...go to hospital if they can monitor the heart rate and assess what is best for you and the little one. Iwas the same way with Libby having to have BP taken daily and blood tests etc they said to go to hospital three weeks early but I was stubborn and didn't go and went full term with emergency
c-section...horrible experience but in hindsight if I had been induced early things may not have progressed so badly and the birth may have been less traumatic.


----------



## Shanoa

Ugh sorry you're not feeling well, JulieB. I hope you get some relief soon.

I wonder if there is another type of bp tablet that might more effective. We are so close. It's not fair that you feel so poorly!


----------



## myra

Beachgal- Glad you had a good trip. Hope you are settling into a good routine at home as you start preparing for the little one.

Julie- Sorry things are so stressful with the blood pressure. Sending good thoughts and wishes your way.

Sorry I have't been writing much- It's been a really challenging time for us and I haven't been great at communicating even with people in my "regular" life. I keep checking in to see how you are all doing though. Connor is now a month old. :) 

He's had a rough week though. The docs have had a hard time figuring out what is causing a large increase his heart and breathing issues (bradys and apneas) but they finally arrived at it might be because he's anemic. So he had a blood transfusion last night. He might also have an infection, so they started him on antibiotics. We're on our way in to see him now. Hopefully this will help


----------



## Libbysmum

So glad to hear from you...sorry that Connor is having health issues and praying he will be on the mend soon. Hope that the transfusion helps and that you all have a less worrisome journey ahead.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra... Glad to hear from you. Little Connor is in our prayers. Please let us know how he is doing.

I have had a couple 24 hour urines. They are watching for the protein levels. She told me I will be having another one soon. I will see her next Friday. I felt better yesterday.

How is everyone sleeping? I can only go a couple hours then I am wide awake. I will be so sleepy then go to bed and become wide awake. Lol. I also tell my DH that sex might help me sleep. He gives me the look and rolls over and starts snoring. Yeah I guess it is funny, sometimes you just get a little lonely. 
Hope all is well.


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL I don't remember the last time we DTD! Well we tried a few weeks back but with the SPD that area is super sensitive so it didn't feel good so we stopped. It isn't that I don't want to...poor DH! But mostly he is too tired so is the same as your hubby and just rolls over snores...lol Then Libby gets up and wants to snuggle in our bed...that puts an end to any "romantic" inklings we may have had.


----------



## beachgal

Myra, sending positive thoughts and hugs to you and Connor :). 
Julie/libbysmom - try being single... Haha no one to dtd with! Boy do I miss it ;). The hormones are stronger than ever!
Sleeping has been a max of 4 hours at a time. Then I lay awake (usually reading on bnb!) until I can fall asleep again. I guess I'll be prepped when babes comes!
I'm trying to walk everyday for at least 20 mins 2x. My bump gets hard and sore and I'm exhausted by the end! But I know it's good to keep active :)
I have an ultrasound next Wednesday and a specialist appt (re: my fibroids) the 27th. Hopefully I'll find out then what kind of birth I can have. I'm hoping for vb, but may need a c-sec.
I started washing babies clothes and cloth diapers... Just need to organize them now and put them away. 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Libbysmum

The hospital I am going to are about to launch their own brand of nappies...I am curious about what they are like. They frown on taking cloth ones in to hospital to use so we bought a bag of disposable newborns (Huggies) to take with us to use there and the first little while at home. I remember from having Libby that they huggies brand seemed to fit the best when they are small. I do want to try using cloth at least while at home. When we go out I find the disposable more convenient. I have 6 drawers full of baby clothing, singlets, socks, bibs, blankets etc ready for little Ethan's arrival. 99 percent of these are stuff that were given to us or I purchased second hand. Only about a handful of thing I have actually bought brand new. Dug out my old baby carrier the other day and found the missing play-mat that was in a box and I couldn't find when we first moved in. I am trying to make sure I have stuff for Libby too so she doesn't feel left out. Julie, you have other kids...how do you make sure they adapt to the new baby? Any hints or tips?


----------



## Libbysmum

beach gal...if Julie and I are anything to go by you really aren't missing much. LOL. These hormones are the killers though! I hear you there! Only seven more weeks to go and we will be up half the night with the baby feeds etc...enjoy as much "rest" as you can now beachgal!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I totally agree with the hormones. Last night I snuggled up next to DH, he likes to rub my belly and I was hoping for more. He starts snoring while his hand is on my belly. All I could do is chuckle and think of you guys(libbysmum, beachgal).
I have never used cloth diapers. We will use pampers or huggies. With my oldest who was a boy, he pee'd out of huggies. But I am sure things have changed in 17 years. I still can't decide on bottles. Are you guys breast feeding or using bottles?
Libbysmum... With my 3 year old DD we talk about the baby everyday and rub my belly. I talk about the things she will have to help me with. I also ask her things she wants to do with her brother. I always let her look at his stuff we have gotten so far. I know she truly can not grasp the changes in store for her life but including her from the beginning has been important. I also usually take her to the OB appts. At times that is very trying. We go to lunch then the doctor. She will ask for the Dr by name now, asking when we are going again. My older kids really don't care, they are to concerned with what is going on in their world. They just keep saying "no more mom". Lol.


----------



## beachgal

I plan on breast feeding and will use cloth diapers at home and disposables when I'm out. Lol lets see how well that plan goes!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Beachgal I am sure you will succeed with both.


----------



## Libbysmum

Do they have a breastfeeding association in your country? Here they do. It costs about $35 to join for the year but they assist you with breastfeeding enquiry or concerns and will even send a lactation consultant round to your house if needed. I am seriously thinking of joining the one in my area as with Libby I struggled to breast feed. I even took her to a peadiatrician as she was not gaining any weight. He put me on lactation medication called 'Motilium (domperidone)' It really helped my supply but we ended up giving her supplement formula to boost up her weight then she got use to that and didn't want boobies anymore. 
As for bottles we mainly used tommy tippy bottles but we also used generic brand ones with the larger flow teat as her formula was quite thick for her reflux so if I had the teets with the smaller flow the formula would get blocked up. It was trial and error I think I ended up with a cupboard full of different brands of bottles...we always preferred the wide ones rather than the skinny ones but every baby is different. She doesn't have bottles now just sippy cups but occasionally will ask me for milk in a bottle. Not sure if it is regression or just for comfort.


----------



## beachgal

I will ask at my Drs appt next week about a lactation consultant... I know the help will be good to have. 
I still can't believe how fast July seems to be coming now.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I know they have consultants here in the states. You can call several different agencies for help. I know that some of them are free. I asked my DH last night if he thought we should reconsider . He was not for it. He is funny about it, I can't really figure out why. It is so natural. He did say if I truly wanted to to go ahead. I am just going to stick with formula. 
I was up at 5am with constant back pain on my left side. My DD fell out of her bed and came in crying getting into our bed. I thought maybe I was just crowded and tried to get comfy but no avail. The pain would get intense then let up. I got up and did my insulin shots and ate. I only got relief sitting in the recliner. It felt like back labor. It started in the chair too. My DH got up to get ready for work(he works every other Sat)he said you look miserable, what is wrong? I didn't want to freak him out so I said back hurts. He was ok take something and what are you thinking for dinner? I wanted to scream! Anyways I crawled back into bed with DD and went to sleep. Feeling better.


----------



## Libbysmum

I am so sorry about the pain you had Julie...is it any better? I hope you get some relief from it. Our bodies and hormones are crazy right now. I am up at 3am cause DD woke up and was in our bed and rolled over and her giant head hit my face right on my eye socket. It hurt so bad it made me say "ouch" loudly and DH said I was yelling at him...what the? I started to cry cause I was in a lot of pain and said "I didn't even mention you0 and he asked if I wanted him to smack her...ummm nooo I dont I just want some empathy. So much for that! So I moved out of the bed and got some tissues and had a good cry. Still feeling crap and my eye socket is throbbing like all heck. At least he and DD are getting sleep even if I am not.


----------



## JulieBoggs

You poor thing. Our houses sound so similar. I cry a lot lately. We should be so happy but it is hard to find that happy place at times. I just want someone to do the dishes, laundry, and give DD a bath and tell me to go rest. I feel sometimes I must do it all, but I also know if I asked I would get help from DH, but who wants to ask. Just volunteer. He will be home shortly and DD will automatically go into high gear. Some days I want to run away. Hope you don't have a black eye and try to rest. We need it!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

I know I love them too much to run off and dessert them but I have to say it has crossed my mind from time to time. As far as I got was the couch lol then around 6am DD was calling for me and when I went back to the bedroom DH asked if I was going to come to bed again and I said I would but after going to the bathroom. When I got in bed he lent over to hold my hand. I took that as an apology and all is well again. 
My mother came over today we took DD to a children's music concert. There must have been about 300 people there...it was fun but DD wanted to keep running to the front. I doubt she will remember much of it but she had fun and was a little over stimmulated and took a while for me to coax her into taking her nap.


----------



## myra

Just dropping in for a moment to let you know that Connor is doing much better. The blood transfusion seemed to have made a huge difference. Guess he wasn't producing enough of his own red blood cells to carry oxygen, and that was why he kept having heart rate/breathing problems. Since the transfusion, (knock on wood), he's only had a couple spells a day and they only last for a couple seconds vs what he had been going through before. He's starting to be more alert again. He hasn't fully regained his energy but it looks like he's getting back there.

Today he outgrew his first preemie outfit--he's almost at 5lbs...2 more ounces to go!!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

What great news little Connor!!!!! He continues to be in our prayers.


----------



## beachgal

Myra, that is so great to hear :). Have you been able to get some rest? How are you feeling?
I've been in bed for 24 hours with my back. :(. (My back seizes up - an old gymnastics injury from when I was 15) i think i was just trying to do too much and it caught up with me.
I'm starting to move around now and came to sit outside in the sunshine... It's a gorgeous day here. What's the weather like for you girls?
Julie/Libby - I give you girls credit for managing a busy household! All of you are superstar moms!


----------



## JulieBoggs

It is 80 and sunny today. I like to sit out in the evening. Our central air has been running non-stop. I hate sweating everywhere. Lol DH is making dinner, chili. I not sure how this will taste in the warm weather. Hey at least he is cooking.
I go Thursday for a NST on the baby. Fri to the OB. I am not sure if she will check me then or not. Have any of you been checked to see if you have started thinning or dilation? I want to go to my parents house which is a few hours away, not sure since last time it was bad. It is a long holiday weekend. So we will see what the Dr says.

Thank you beachgal, but I sure do not feel like one.


----------



## Shanoa

Great news about Connor, Myra. It's great he is doing better now and putting on weight. Please keep us posted.

I hope all goes well on Thursday, Julie.

I've not been checked for any thinning or dilation. The new measure they are taking at midwife appointments now is fundal(?) length. My first measurement was above the 95th centile! Scary.

Temperature here was a balmy 18C today, beachgal. I managed to get my pasty white legs out. It wasn't pretty... but it was nice to finally get some of the summer gear on. I definitely didn't move to the UK for the weather!


----------



## Libbysmum

The weather here is getting colder. I have really enjoyed wearing my slippers around the house the past few weeks. DH got them for me for mother's day.
So happy to hear about little Connor's improving health! I hope that you have a good support network there Myra- how exciting to already be outgrowing his little outfits! Have they given any indications on when he will be back home with you guys? Hopefully not too many more weeks. 
Beachgal sorry to hear about your back pain...how horrible! Have you got a physiotherapist nearby? The hospital I go has it available and so far I have been three times and found it very useful. It didn't cost anything which is great although the parking fees at the hospital are ridiculously high. I hope all the money is going to a good cause!


----------



## beachgal

It's funny you mention parking fees... I watched a program on tv last night that did an investigative report on parking fees at hospitals. (Mind you, this is in Canada) It was unreal how much money the hospitals make off parking! There were interviews with families who were visiting loved ones in the hospital and paying a fortune in parking to be there everyday. I found it interesting to watch...
Shanoa - I totally know what you mean about pasty white legs! My skin is finally seeing sunshine after 7 months of winter. It feels great! But I'm sure my neighbours might have a different opinion lol.
Libby- where are you located for it to be getting colder? (I'm on my phone so I can't see locations by your usernames)
Julie- how was Dh's chili? Hehe, I know what you mean about chili being more of a cold weather meal. But at least he tried ;)


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies,

Hope I'm not being too forward if I join this link. I am expecting, but not due until September. Most of you are well on your way if not at the brink of giving birth soon, and good luck to you all.

My pregnancy is my first ever, I am having a girl and I am of advanced age (37 years) (or so my doctors tell me) to be a first time mum, but totally excited.

I just have a quick question for Libby, I see you are also located in Australia, was wondering where in Australia, I'm a South Aussie, living in Adelaide.

Good luck to all and hope you don't mind me joining in. I find that talking to ladies who are so close to giving birth can be a great deal of help and comfort for me to find out what to expect later in my pregnancy. I am just over 22 weeks as of Friday last week, so have a fair way to go yet.


----------



## beachgal

Hi Barbi :)
Welcome! How is your pregnancy so far?


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi Barbi. Welcome!!!

I was talking to my mom on the phone while DH was making chili. He finishes and I see him keep tasting it. He says "I finished it, but can you fix it. It tastes wrong." I got off the phone and worked my magic. Lol. It was okay, it just didn't hit the spot. I like peanut butter sandwiches with mine and I think I had more of those then chili. 

It looks like rain today, it says cloudy. We are suppose to have rain the next 3 days. Ugh!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I have not came across parking fees at a hospital. If you use valets at the hospital some have fees and some hospitals do not charge. When you go have the baby will you be charged per day your car sits in the lot? Even if your family has to come and go that will cost a fortune.


----------



## beachgal

Yeah it's generally anywhere from 20-30 dollars a day depending on the hospital for just regular parking in the lot!


----------



## JulieBoggs

That is absolutely insane. How can a person afford a trip to the hospital? For that price you should get a valet, and a wash and wax on your car.


----------



## Shanoa

Hiya Barbi. Congrats on your pregnancy. I'm originally from Sydney. I went to Adelaide once (probably 20 years ago-ugh talking in decades makes me feel uber old). I loved it.

Wow Beachgal, that's pricey! Haha I agree with you, Julie. I'd want an interior vac, polish and smelly thing dangling from my rear vision mirror too!

Parking is £1 per hour up to 5 hours then anything above 5 hours is £10 per day at the hospital we are planning to have LO. Still pretty steep. :(

Have you packed your hospital bags yet, ladies?


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Beachgal I am in Brisbane Australia. As far as cold goes Brisbane is one of the warmer places you can live here but yesterday morning it was 9 degrees Celcius outside until about lunch time it had warmed up to the low 20's.
Welcome Barb and congrats! I hope your pregnancy is a smooth ride! How sweet to be having a girl...we have a girl and this next one is a boy...I will be 37 in September :) Welcome to the forum!
The parking fees are about $8-10 for the first hour, my last appointment I had baby brain and thought it was at 2pm and it wasn't until 2.30pm so I think I had to pay about $14 for the parking costs...the most you pay per day is $38. Which is a heck of a lot when you think about how many cars it holds...they must be raking in the $ left right and centre!


----------



## beachgal

Yeah the hospitals make millions of dollars a year in parking alone!!! Jeez.
I am going to start my hospital bag this week. Need to shop for a couple of nightgowns and underwear for the hospital. Its crazy to think its that close to be prepping a hospital bag!


----------



## Libbysmum

I think I first started packing mine as soon as I saw the two lines on the pee stick! I have to properly do it soon though...I got all the essentials, fluffy socks, pyjamas, comfy clothes to wear home, breast pads, nipple protectors, breast pump, sanitary pads, undies, etc.
With Libby I didn't really get to shower the first few days as I had the c-section and blood transfusions so was kind of just laying in bed feeling sad on morphine. Hopefully I can do the VBac this time and get all cleaned up and refreshed before visitors arrive!


----------



## Libbysmum

for those that dont know...these are life savers!
https://www.pramwarehouse.com.au/product/Avent_Nipple_Protectors_2_Pack__Standard.html


----------



## JulieBoggs

Is packing your bag in your head count? I need to get started on it.


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

Beachgal, pregnancy going well, I do have some issues though, I have low PAPP A so baby is going to be monitored for growth, also from same blood test that gave me the results for low Papp A, I have a likelihood of 1 in 26 for Down Syndrome, plus at an earlier ultrasound (which was performed too early, I wasn't even 18 weeks at that stage) they found an echo focus in her heart, which I am told is a soft marker for Down Syndrome also. I am going for a further ultrasound scan tomorrow which will monitor growth, and hopefully give me a better result for the echo focus. Registrar at hospital told me the first morphology scan was done too early, so I am hopeful my results tomorrow will be better. My man and I do not want to do an amnio or cvs as we are going to keep our little girl no matter what the result would be, she is already precious.

On the upside, I have finally felt her kick from the outside a few days ago, and she is being very active lately, usually about an hour after I eat she rolls into action. It's such a good feeling.

Libbysmum, your link for the nipple protectors is a life saver. I have never breast fed, seeing as this is my first pregnancy, but I intend to and I think if I had to contend with sore cracked nipples I would probably give up. I already have sore nipples just from being pregnant.


----------



## Shanoa

Good luck for your scan today, Barbi. I hope all goes well and you get some more clear answers.

Thanks for the hints in what to pack, Libbysmum. I had thought about packing but hadn't got much further. And thanks for the link to the protectors. I think I will get some just in case. A lady at work suggested trying to toughen up my nipples by regularly pinching them before the birth. Sounds like it could be an idea but not sure. Has anyone else heard of or tried this?


----------



## Libbysmum

I think it is just an old wife tale and no actual evidence that it can help with breastfeeding by toughening them up...I actually think the opposite is better...moisturize and one of the midwifes told me to express a little of your own milk to rub gently onto the nipple. One great tip is skin to skin time with your newborn and sitting comfortably cause some babies munch down on your breasts for almost an hour and if you are sitting awkwardly for an hour it isn't much fun. I had a lot of problems with breastfeeding my Libby as she had a bit of a traumatic birth and breathing issues in the beginning and I had the transfusions so couldn't put her on and off with just one arm...in hindsight I feel the hospital staff should have helped me out a bit more than they did. Many hospitals have lactation specialist who can assist you with advice on breastfeeding. Look into this and don't feel afraid to ask for help if you are having issues...I ended up getting medication to assist my supply which was wonderful but I ended up having to put her on formula in the end as she wasn't gaining enough weight. It was a very tough decision and I felt a bit like a failure but it was for the best.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Barbi I hope all goes well today. Please let us know when you can. I do not blame you for not opting for an amino. My DH and I said we would not have one either. I would not terminate the pregnancy so there was no sense in having the procedure. Keep your head up.

Beachgal isn't your scan today? 

DD keeps asking if we are leaving for mama's today. She gets up every morning asking. She loves going there. She is the baby and gets all the attention while we are there. I am also looking forward to getting out of town. It will be my last trip before the baby. I just hope the Dr says I am okay to go. I told my DH that I will start my hospital bag when I get back. 
Tonight we are going to start putting DD to bed without a pullup on. She has been potty trained for over a year, but never at night. I am not looking forward to it. She can take a nap with no accidents but I just don't know about all night. This is my DH big idea. I told him he can get up and deal with it. Which we know won't happen.


----------



## JulieBoggs

We are delivering at a Catholic hospital. They will not allow a tubal ligation surgery without a medical reason. In order to have the procedure I had to write a letter to the hospital board. My Dr liked my letter and thought this would be a go with no problem. The only way to get this was if I had to have a cesarean. The Dr office just called and said they received a fax stating they denied my request. Of course no real reason. They were in shock at the office because they haven't seen a denial. My medical history and age was enough to warrant the procedure. I just called my DH to tell him thinking he would be mad but he said no problem he would get fixed after our son arrives. Still it is like an emotional rollar coaster. You get set on something and get use to the idea then it all changes.


----------



## beachgal

Oh no, sorry to hear that Julie! That's great that your hubby will get the procedure done.
Good luck with DD tonight and I hope there's no mess to clean up! Too funny about your DH making the suggestion! 
I have my scan tomorrow and a Drs appt afterwards... Hope all goes well!


----------



## JulieBoggs

For some reason I thought it was Wednesday all day. Losing it!! 
Have you met this Dr yet?


----------



## beachgal

I met her 2 weeks ago at our first appt... I meet my specialist on Monday for the first time. Not sure if she will be the one to deliver or not?
I miss my doctor from where I was living before. I had built a good connection with her and find it hard to sum up 32 weeks with a new one.


----------



## Shanoa

Thanks for your advice, Libbysmum. I think I will give the pinching a miss. I saw a poster for a breastfeeding clinic while I was at the docs today so I've made a note of the times. Every one seems so focussed on 'breast is best' that I think I will feel like a failure if I can't get it to work too BUT at the end of the day I think you have to do what's best for the LO. Like you did for Libby. So I'm going to give it my best shot but if it doesn't work out, it's not the end of the world. Baby will be just fine.

I had my 31/32 week check up with the doc today and she said LO is 2/5ths engaged! No wonder I've been peeing for England AND Australia this past week!

Sorry to hear about the denial letter, Julie. I think that's a bit harsh I would have thought they'd be a bit more sympathetic. Great that your hubby was quick on a solution though.

Good luck with the sleep trial, Julie and hope your appointment goes well, Beachgal.


----------



## JulieBoggs

A NST is a non-stress test on the baby.


----------



## JulieBoggs

It was a dry night. DD got up at 5am when she heard me in the bathroom. She was all proud of herself, so was I. Staying positive that night #2 will be the same.

Hope all is going well at your appt beachgal.

My DH and the naming of this LO is making me crazy. He named our DD Piper, so he likes names you don't hear a lot. He now wants to name our son Stone. I really do not like it and think he will be made fun of. DH says every name can be made fun of. I tried seeing about using it as a middle name and he won't hear if it. I have this awful feeling he will win out. Honestly what do you think? Maybe I am just being harsh.


----------



## beachgal

Glad to hear it was a dry night! Yay! I'm sure there will be accidents along the way but what a positive way to start for your little one! 
I think stone is definitely a unique but strong name. It may not hit the top 100 of names but I think if you do lose that battle that your little man will be ok. I feel that way about choosing the name Blake bc so many girls have it and worry its too much of a "wussy" name. But all and all, I think Stone is not a bad name :). 
Well U/S went well... My little mans face looks like it is filling in well! It was so great to see him again :). But when I saw my dr after she didn't have the results (even though its literally upstairs from the lab) and my results from where I used to live weren't sent either. So two U/S in 3 weeks and no results for either lol. 
I do see the specialist on Monday so I will have the results then but I wish I didn't have to wait another 5 days! I just need to hear the words "everything looks good" and I'll feel better.
I'm also curious to know roughly how much he weighs!
This morning I took my uncle to the cancer clinic for an MRI at 630am. So I've been in 3 different waiting rooms today lol. I've had my fill of hospitals and doctors offices I think ;)


----------



## JulieBoggs

And parking fees... Glad to hear you got to see little man. I can't believe the results did not go upstairs with you. That makes no sense. With todays electronics nobody should be waiting for anything. The U/S tech doesn't tell you his weight? The tech is who gives us all our info every visit. They do the measurement calcs after they scan everything and let us know his weight. Sorry you have to wait, that sucks. But at least he is growing and you seen it with your own eyes.


----------



## beachgal

Yeah, so strange they can't send the results right away. But they need the radiologist to review it first then make the notes to be sent to the dr. The US tech is not allowed to say anything! Soooo frustrating. They do show you the baby but they aren't allowed to tell you how the baby is doing. I wish it was different :(


----------



## Libbysmum

I am not keen on the name Stone...but then there are babies named Ridge, Cliff and Skye so Stone isn't that odd I suppose. Peter means rock or stone and that is a pretty common name. I knew a kid named Evergreen and another kid named Gecko...not sure if they got teased or not though.
So cool you got your scan beachgal...I really want to see this little chap once again...I hope they decide to scan me Friday at my appointment that would be awesome!


----------



## beachgal

Evergreen and gecko? Oh man there are some adventurous names out there!
Libbysmum - i hope you get that extra scan tomorrow!


----------



## myra

Welcome, Barbi!

Julie- I actually like the name Stone, but then again, I did give my son a middle name of Snake ;) There's a TV reporter for NBC named Stone Phillips. 

Beachgal- glad your appt went well. Hope you're able to get pics of your little one to share w us

Libbysmum- hope your appt goes well tmw and that you get another peek at your babe.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I had an adventurous morning. We had the non-stress test at 8am and was sent to labor and delivery by 9:30am. The baby was non reactive to the test. I also had protein in my urine. They got me situated and did blood work, hooked me up to the monitor. Little later the Dr came in with a portable U/S. They counted his reflexes and movements on the U/S. They had to do this because they too could not get a reactive NST. My blood work and bp were fine. They called my OB and she let me come home. I have to do BP every hour and complete rest. I see the OB tomorrow. My DH is beside himself scared they will take the little guy early. He is off the rest of the day and is staying home tomorrow. Makes things easier but he doesn't seem to understand that we can not stop preeclampsia. Positive note... Baby is no longer breech. I could not see the little screen but the Dr said he was sucking his thumb.
Lol... They would ask me if he has a name and I couldn't bring myself to say Stone. I just answered no.

Libbysmum hope all goes well and you get a scan!!!

Happy to see you Myra


----------



## beachgal

Myra - good to hear from you :). How's Connor doing? How are you? Unfortunately no pics to share from scan. I did get a print out of one but that's it. 
Julie, oh my, that is an adventurous morning! How are you feeling? That must have been stressful for you and hubby :(. How was last night for DD? Any accidents?


----------



## JulieBoggs

It was another dry night. So happy. I feel fine just exhausted from the day. I go every Tuesday and Fri for a NST until we deliver. I pray we don't repeat today each time. Will let you guys know about tomorrow's appt.


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh Julie...how scary! I am glad he isnt breach anymore...all the best when the time comes to actually go to labor...glad they are keeping an eye on you. Hooray for dry nights!
Myra good to hear from you! Let us know about Connor...we love updates!
My appointment was good. I am measuring right on 34 weeks now...so no longer behind with dates! Also the little man's heartbeat was back to normal...pretty sure last times racing beat was because of the coffee I had.
I asked about what options I have in having prosterior or normal delivery with this one. His head is down but he is leaning to the side...he needs to be encouraged round to face the right way. They said don't use the recliner chair...lean forward as much a possible and let gravity work it's magic. They said crawl over the floor and give it a good scrub like in the olden days LOL we all laughed. I will do it whatever it takes to get him in the right position for birth as prosterior is PAINFUL and I want to avoid it if humanly possible.


----------



## beachgal

Julie- I hope today's appt goes well :). And great to hear about another dry night!!!
Libbysmum- sounds like a positive appt! Glad little man is doing well :). I'm sure he will shimmy into just the right place in time for a less painful delivery - hopefully without you having to crawl on the floor too much ;)


----------



## JulieBoggs

Crawling on the floor might be a turn on for DH. You may find two benefits for this activity. I am glad your appt went well. He will get himself situated but only when he is ready. Babies are so stubborn. Do you go back in two weeks or are you every week now? How about you beachgal, what is your schedule? 

I went this morning and the Dr had just left for a delivery. I only got to see the nurse. She said it would be fine to travel, but take plenty of breaks. She was going to ask the Dr to make sure. Other then her measuring me that was the appt. And the heartbeat. 

Another dry night. She went to the bathroom about 4am and crawled in bed with us. I knew she went potty cause she left the bathroom light on and her potty seat on the potty. Very proud of her.
We are going out for lunch and heading to Babies R Us. It has become my favorite store.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, be safe.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, I hope he cooperates for me. DD is so keen to have him out to play she keeps lifting my shirt up and asking him to come out. She cried when we left her with grandma the other day...hoping she isn't going to become clingy she has always been so extroverted and confident.
One of the ladies on the other forum had her little boy yesterday via c-section...8 pounds something. She was 2 weeks early so imagine if he stayed inside how big he would have got?


----------



## JulieBoggs

DH will be home in less then an hour and I still haven't packed. I did fold laundry and it is all over the bed. DD keeps coming in to tell me let's go to mama's house. I have no energy, I want to sleep. I need a boast. I was looking forward to going out of town until Monday but now it seems to much work. 

Libbysmum... That baby would have probably been over 9 pounds. My DS was 9 pounds even. He will be 17 in July. 
Hopefully Libby was just having an off day. Piper is the same way but there is times she just wants to be with us and not a sitter. Have you started scrubbing the floor yet? 

Beachgal... I hope all is good on Monday. Let us know. Are you taking lamaze classes?


----------



## myra

Julie- sorry you've had such a stressful week. I hope the little one stays put for a while longer still!


We are doing well here...A week ago when Connor was really sick, we never could have imagined all the amazing improvements and milestones he has hit this week. The transfusion did wonders...yesterday he was moved from Intensive to Intermediate car it he NICU!!!!!! One step closer to coming home...we hope that day will be no farther away than 2-3 weeks. This also means that we can be with him, care for him and hold him any time of day or night (instead of an hour twice/day).

He has also come off CPAP and started taking some of his feeds from breast and bottle. Two feedings today didn't require his feeding tube!!

Here's a picture of what we do every evening, a pic of his first bottle with dad, and one a couple days ago when he was coming off CPAP.
 



Attached Files:







niculounge1-740x493.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









connornew1-2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









connornew1.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Libbysmum

oh gorgeous boy! Look at that smile...he sure is cute Myra!


----------



## beachgal

Myra - that is great news!!! It must be wonderful to not have time restrictions with your little man :)
Well I have had a frustrating day! I went to my specialists appt and he hasn't received any of my reports/ultrasounds from my dr!! I still have yet to find out about my May 1 U/S and now my most recent one last wed. He was hoping to also receive my blood work but nothing was sent to him :(
So once again I had to get all my blood work repeated today (my dr repeated it 2 weeks ago bc he hadn't received my files from where I moved from) and now I have another U/S on June 10 (date tbc) So the specialist can see for himself what is happening with my fibroids. Also, the specialist needs the records of my fibroid surgery 4 years ago but my Drs office can't find it?!? Omg. The specialist needs that bc the type of birth I can have depends on how they did the surgery (if they cut into my uterus I have to have a c section).
Anyways, I can't believe the run around I've been given and the lack of organization and follow thru from my Drs office :(. I just want to have my results and know what's ahead of me! So disappointing :(


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh man that sucks Beachgal...I have similar trouble with Dr's and reports and history of previous operations etc...It seems so disorganized. I hope they find all the stuff needed so a good decision for your birth can be made. Nothing like the 11th hour eh?


----------



## beachgal

Haha yeah 11th hour for sure! The fact that I won't see the specialist until after June 10th is a little worrysome! Cutting it a bit close!


----------



## Barbi

Hello ladies,

Beachgal, so disappointing to hear what is happening with you at the moment. It truly is not good enough that your previous doctor's surgery is not able to be professional with such important information. I don't know what the legal jargon is in Canada when something that needs to be done hasn't been done, but if I had such issues here in Australia, the catchword "Ombudsman" always gets the authorities moving in the right direction. In Australia if a person has to call the ombudsman about anything at all, and then the ombudsman has to contact the company complained about, the company has to pay a certain fee for every complaint made. I wonder if you have that recourse over in Canada.

Hope all goes well with getting things into order, you don't have very much time before this little one comes and greets you.

My ultrasound scan went well. She is growing at a good rate, despite the low Papp A. She still has her echo focus in her heart, but I have decided not to give it another thought, no need to worry, if she is born with a heart condition we will deal with it then. She is a health and very active little one and I had the ultrasound technician explain to me about looking at other markers that could be present if she was more likely to have down syndrome. We looked at her face, her nasal bone, her lips, her chin (to make sure it aligned properly with her nose) which all of the above points to her being normal. I have developed a new symptom as of last Friday, heartburn. Wow, it is truly the worse thing I have experienced so far since finding out I am pregnant. I didn't have any morning sickness, so I guess she is making up for lost time lol.

Take care everyone.
Cheers:cloud9:


----------



## myra

I'm getting excited for all of you to be entering the home stretch! Just a month or two, at most, to go. Looking forward to meeting all of your little ones! How are you feeling about due dates just around the corner? excited, nervous, other?

beachgal- that sounds very frustrating! It's unacceptable that they didn't make sure to get the results of your ultrasound- even more so the one from May 1st! I hope things sort themselves out quickly.

How was/is your trip Julie?

Libbysmum, I hope Libby was just having an off day- has become a little less clingy from the other day? My sister went through the same thing with her son (18 months old) as her 2nd pregnancy got close to the end. Once the baby was born, though, he was great! Granted he goes through some spells when he wants more attention since he was used to being the center of the family but I guess its juts part of the transition.

Barb- Glad the scan went well and that overall your little girl is looking good. I hope whatever is going on with her heart is easily treated. My heartburn started getting bad towards the end of second trimester too. As often as I took it, I should have bought stock in Tums. though when I was admitted to hospital on bed rest, I think they put me on Prilosec and that worked wonders.


----------



## Libbysmum

:thumbup: Good heavens I look big!
 



Attached Files:







35 down.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## beachgal

Libby, love the bump!! Have you dropped at all? You look great :)
Barbi- glad to hear your little girl is doing well. I know exactly what you mean about heartburn! I eat tums before bed and take Zantac if its really bad. I had no idea heartburn could be this bad!!
Myra- I am so excited to meet my little man. I think there is still an element of shock that this is actually real and happening to me. I didn't think I would ever get pregnant and just figured I wouldn't have children without a lot of effort involved in trying. I keep thinking about how amazing it is going to feel to see and hold him. 
When I walk my dogs by the park, I get the biggest smile thinking about how I will be taking my little man there. Holidays take on a whole new meaning now and well, really everything does. 
So yeah, I'm over the moon excited :).


----------



## JulieBoggs

Our trip was fine. We are home safely. 

We had a NST again today. LO failed again. They did an ultrasound. He is head down and grown some hair. I could see it floating in the water. He passed that test, and I was told they may start just watching him on the ultrasound machine rather the NST machine. I go again Friday. They didn't weight him so I won't know his weight until the 7th. My protein level was 1+, not good. I was told they would make a decision on if I need more tests or 24 hour urine on Friday.

Myra... Little Connor is a doll. He is doing so good. The family will be all together very soon.

Libbysmum... Love the bump. You look great.

Beachgal... I can't believe the run around!!! I would be on the phone calling up a storm. Everyone has a boss and someone dropped the ball. I hope you get this resolved soon. Call everyday if you have too.
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-28 15.43.44.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JulieBoggs

I got to hold a newborn baby boy on our trip. My DD was really upset and wanted nothing to do with the baby. I really hope she acts differently when it is her brother. My older DD who is 15 is very excited about a new baby brother. It amazes me how much she fights with the older siblings but adores here little sister and a new baby.


----------



## Libbysmum

Julie...my DD is the same with other babies...she actually ran down the hall screaming NO NO NOOOOoo! when my friend visited with her newborn. 
I am sure they will all adapt and learn to love each other.
Zantac is my best friend...I hear you beachgal! I take 2...one in the morning and one at night plus a swig of mylanta if real bad.
If I try to have a big meal at lunch and a smaller meal at dinner it helps.
I got to go pick up the hubby from work as I have the car today. Been very tired lately...not sure if I dropped yet...baby is head down bum up but leaning on my side still...trying to persuade him into a better position by crawling all over the floor at home and not reclinging for long periods.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi ladies...

I hope everyone is progressing forward. Any appts next week? I have my NST tomorrow, but no Dr appts until next Fri. I am anxious to see his weight then. He was over weight a month ago and WE have not been on a diet. LOL. I feel even more hungry lately. Anyone else's appetite grown? We grilled out yesterday and I found myself eating at 2am, a hotdog. Probably the reason my sugar was 107 and not under 95 like it should of been. 

DD had her first accident last night. She made it a week, so I am still proud of her. She has been grumpy all morning. Hopefully this means a nap later.

Beachgal... Have you checked on your medical records? I hope they are there.

Libbysmum... I bet you have the cleanest floors in Australia.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I think it is final..... Stone Alexander Boggs


----------



## Libbysmum

After an awful night with DD puking up all night the floors got yet another scrub! Been doing her icky laundry this morning and DH wants to make bagels...he is asking "honey where are the mixing bowls? where are the measuring cups? Is this bowl okay? " I am going to have to go help him out I guess! Not really what I planned to do today...would rather have the house looking less of a shambles but hey it's his only day off all week so I guess he can do bagels.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Your poor DD. I hope she is feeling better. Nothing like sick kids. I can remember when my two oldest were little and had the flu. They both stood and shared throwing up in the toilet. Good old days. Lol.

I have never had homemade bagels. Sounds yummy, warm with some butter. 
I hate to say but it is 10pm here and DH just went to McDonalds. Bad bad bad!


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL Julie, I only ever eat Macdonalds when pregnant...for some reason it really appeals to me when I am pregnant. I just took a couple of sips of lemonaide and the baby is going crazy inside...too much sugar maybe? The bagels are still under production been a trial and error type of process. DH got very frustrated with his sticky dough mix when it is suppose to be smooth and firmer...I kept saying add more flour but the recipe didn't and so I was like find out the hard way then! LOL


----------



## JulieBoggs

I have been admitted into the hospital. Ugh. Little man is being difficult. Doing a 24 hour urine for the protein. He of course failed the NST and also the BPP. He isn't taking breaths like he should. Hopefully it is for the night. They will be doing another BPP ultrasound after 6pm. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best Julie! Take care and think positive!


----------



## beachgal

Thinking of you Julie! Send us an update when you can.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi girls. It is almost 9am. I am waiting for the Dr to come in and do another BPP on baby. Last night they did the test and it only took 10 minutes for him to pass. Dr said that was the fastest BPP she has ever done. He was taking breaths just fine. She let me watch on the screen with her. He would stick out his tongue. My room was really dark and which made the ultrasound picture very bright. It was neat watching him. My 24 hour urine is not up until 1:35pm today. Keeping my fingers cross that I will go home after that. My bp has been good. I hope you girls are doing great. 

Beachgal... Is your paperwork in order? I do hope, one less stressor.


----------



## myra

JulieBoggs said:


> Hi girls. It is almost 9am. I am waiting for the Dr to come in and do another BPP on baby. Last night they did the test and it only took 10 minutes for him to pass. Dr said that was the fastest BPP she has ever done. He was taking breaths just fine. She let me watch on the screen with her. He would stick out his tongue. My room was really dark and which made the ultrasound picture very bright. It was neat watching him. My 24 hour urine is not up until 1:35pm today. Keeping my fingers cross that I will go home after that. My bp has been good. I hope you girls are doing great.
> 
> Beachgal... Is your paperwork in order? I do hope, one less stressor.

I hope things stay calm today and that your little guy continues to pass his tests today. I know how stressful it must be! Sounds like he is in good hands with them wanting to check up on him and make sure they are staying on top of things. :hugs:


----------



## myra

beachgal said:


> Libby, love the bump!! Have you dropped at all? You look great :)
> Barbi- glad to hear your little girl is doing well. I know exactly what you mean about heartburn! I eat tums before bed and take Zantac if its really bad. I had no idea heartburn could be this bad!!
> Myra- I am so excited to meet my little man. I think there is still an element of shock that this is actually real and happening to me. I didn't think I would ever get pregnant and just figured I wouldn't have children without a lot of effort involved in trying. I keep thinking about how amazing it is going to feel to see and hold him.
> When I walk my dogs by the park, I get the biggest smile thinking about how I will be taking my little man there. Holidays take on a whole new meaning now and well, really everything does.
> So yeah, I'm over the moon excited :).

Thanks 
Since this was my only pregnancy, I don't know what it's like to be moving through this part of the pregnancy, so I'll live vicariously through you all :) I'm very excited that you re all getting closer to the day you can meet your own babies!

I also didn't think I was going to ever get pregnant either- and it was a tough pregnancy all around. And though the 5 months and the 7 weeks since he was born have been the hardest and scariest weeks of my life, I couldn't imagine not knowing Connor yet. It's been a big shift from being angry, sad and scared to feeling blessed to know him and have him in our lives.


----------



## Shanoa

Beautiful words, Myra. I'm so glad your little man is doing so well. After all you've been through you deserve this joy!

Julie- great that you & the LO are blitzing the tests.

Beachgal- I hope you get some answers soon. It's ridiculous that you've done all the right things and they can't get their acts together. It should be straight forward. It must be worrying for you:(

We're still busy trying to finish the diy on the house as well as finish the nursery. I was varnishing the chest of drawers today. Hubby is finishing the bathroom tomorrow. I think we have another 3 weeks to go. Argh. There's nothing like a last minute rush!


----------



## Libbysmum

Today is the day I had arranged a pre-baby get together with friends and I am sick as a dog! I think DD passed her germs to me. Been running off to the loo about 4 times this morning and my tummy feels like I could vomit any moment. DH says he feels sick too but he looked fine and went to work...I said at least he can take medication! Not sure if I should go "socialize" with people today at all!!! Very disappointed.


----------



## beachgal

Hi girls :)
Myra, how's little Connor doing? How are you and hubby? 
Shanoa, nothing like some last minute renovations ;) how are you feeling? It must be exciting working on the nursery! 
Julie, so happy to hear the tests went well! How did the last one go? 
Libby, did you end up going out? How are you feeling now? I know how you feel... We had a long weekend a couple of weeks ago and I had all of these great plans and my back ended up having muscle spasms and I instead spent 4 days at home in bed :(. I hope you are feeling better!

I managed to get a copy of my most recent ultrasound report. Sadly I was given the copy but haven't had anyone explain anything yet... So thankfully google helped me out with some of the stuff I didn't understand. Says little man weighs roughly 4.7lbs and they estimate my due date for July 13...huh!?! At my 12 week scan they put me at July 4th...so now I'm a little worried that babes isn't growing like he should. I'm hoping the next scan I have will give some additional answers...(mind you I still don't have that appt. eeesh.)
I did also get the name of the surgeon who I will call on Tuesday for a copy of my surgical report. I can't believe that I have to do that instead of my doctor, but at least I know it will be done. When I asked my Drs office what happened, they of course blamed the specialist. Lol meanwhile I was there 5 days prior confirming they would send everything over and I was assured they would!
Anyways I'm trying not to stress about it and will make the call Tuesday and start to make sure everything is in order. It will also be good to know if I have to have a c section or if I can try for a vaginal.
Today is my baby shower at my moms house. It has been a lot of work prepping for it and I'm tired lol. We were going to have it in the backyard but I think it's going to rain. I'm looking forward to seeing friends and family that I haven't seen since I've moved back.
I hope you ladies are all doing well :)
Oh and hopefully the pic attached. That was taken on Friday. 
(A lady said to me at the grocery store yesterday "today's a good day to have a baby!" And I said "yes but I still have 4-5 weeks to go!" And she said "ohhhh, well that's going to be a big baby!" Haha her face was priceless)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Shanoa

Gorgeous bump, beachgal! I love your dress and you are glowing!

How did your baby shower go?

Excellent news you're getting your results, bit by bit. As you say - if you make the call at least you know it is actually going to happen. Hopefully it should be smooth sailing after that.

Ugh yes this is the last stage of 18 months worth of renovations so it is wonderful to be finally on to the nursery (which was last on the list). The nursery is almost finish. I will start putting the teeny clothes into the drawers this week. I'm so excited about doing the finishing touches:)

I'm 33 weeks now and feeling really well. I'm still going to the gym 3x a week doing aqua aerobics or light weights & very gentle cardio. I've wanted to keep my dodgy back in good shape and it's 'so far so good' but I always want to touch wood when I say that.

We've also started a trend in the family. 2 of DHs cousins are also pregnant. One is due in September the other announced their news today and are due in December (IVF baby).

DH heard on the news that we are in the biggest baby boom since 1948! I think our family is doing more than our share to contribute to that statistic! Hehe


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi gals...

I finally got home at 10pm last night. Tired. My bp was 145/72 when I went to leave, the nurse was hesitate to let me go. I told her that was truly normal for me, which it is. Little man passed his tests yesterday and my protein levels were not alarming. I have felt bad all day and I just want to sleep. My sugar fell to 45 and I about passed out. DH is beside himself. I am not sure what is happening to my body. We go Tuesday for our usually NST, I pray LO behaves himself. He has now went from head down to sideways. Lol.

Beachgal.... Love the pic, you look beautiful. Have you see the lifetime show "pregnant and dating"?
So glad you are getting your paperwork handled. How was the babyshower? A lot of nice stuff?

Lubbysmum... How are you feeling? Maybe it was DH bagels? Lol. Did you get to go out?

Myra... Connor is so blessed to have you as his mother. 

Shanoa... Post pictures of the nursery when you can, love to see it.


----------



## Libbysmum

nawww beachgal that is so cute...love the bump. I wouldn't be too worried about the due dates...not many babies come on the actual date. Julie glad to know you are home again...how are you doing Shanoa? 
DH went off to work feeling less aching and I been able to get on with things with just a mild headache to conquer. LOL yeah maybe the bagels poisoned us! LOL
DD has been so good. Playing nicely in the playroom and watching a few kids shows on TV. Were discussing with DH last night about how to work out visits to hospital. Once I have the baby or go into labor I said cause our car seat is in our car so it would be difficult for my mother to come visit without a car seat in her car...so now wondering what is the most ideal way to transport Libby. There is a bus that goes but that could be tricky in itself. I said maybe he and my mother could take shifts...he comes to visit then swap over and she comes to visit?? I hope they can work something out cause I don't see Libby sitting quietly in the hospital for more than an hour max. But I know DH will want to be with me and little Ethan longer than that.


----------



## beachgal

Hi ladies :)
Julie - I had to google that show bc I've never seen it! Looks pretty interesting :). Have you watched it?
Libby - I hope you are able to work out the hospital details with Libby, DH and mom. 
Shanoa - putting the little
Clothes away is the best! I keep going into babies room and looking at his clothes. I'm so excited! I was given newborn swaddler diapers at my shower and I love how small and adorable they are!
Myra- how's the family? 

The shower went well... It was so great to see close friends and family that I haven't seen in awhile (some I haven't seen in years bc of me travelling and moving for work)
I laughed so much, even to the point of tears a few times, which is such a great feeling. I played a few games from the game show minute to win it which was a huge hit. I'm not a big fan of the traditional baby games so I wanted to do something a little different and hilarious! 
I was exhausted after and if I could do it over I would do less myself bc I took on too much (I made most of the food with the help of my mom and best friend) but instead I would have bought more
Prepared platters/food trays.
Gifts were lovely :). A few cute outfits, a swing that goes forward and back and sideways, diapers/wipes and gift cards (one of which being to the liquor store - haha) which is perfect for picking up the car seat (still have no idea which one I'm going to buy...). I also need a crib mattress and hopefully a bassinet for beside my bed. 
Do you ladies have an emergency kit for baby? Like with thermometer, medicine, etc? If so, what do you have?
I don't want to be running out in the middle of the night when baby is sick...
Also need to start lookin at diaper bags. So a few things left to do!
Are you ladies ready to go?


----------



## beachgal

Oh and a question about nursing bras... How the heck do I find the right size and are there styles that are better than others?!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I only watched the previews. It looked cute. Your baby shower sounded like a blast. Alcohol sounds like a good thing right about now. Lol. I am sure you will put the gift card to good use. Can you drink while breast feeding? I have no clue about a bra. I am sure the other mom's will know.

Laying here getting my NST, I hope he is good. My bp is a little up. She hasn't told me if I have protein in my urine. She just came in, just a trace of protein. Which is good.

Libbysmum... I hope you can get the carseat worked out. I would suggest to transfer seat when she transfers.

Girls our boys will be here soon!!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I made it home!!!!


----------



## dove830

beachgal said:


> Oh and a question about nursing bras... How the heck do I find the right size and are there styles that are better than others?!

Been lurking forever.....

There are definately prettier nursing bras out there...they are flipping expensive though! Think $50-ish each. Also, I find that you never know what size you'll need until your milk actually comes in. If you can, get a cheap one from Walmart or something, and then either go to a maternity store or order online when you better know what size you'll be. If you're in or near a major city it might be easier to just go to the store, and at least then you can try them onif you order online, make sure they'll let you return or exchange it if it's the wrong size. Hope that helps! :)


----------



## beachgal

Julie - that is great news!!!

Dove - hi! That is a great suggestion... I will check out Walmart this week and see. 

I picked up my car seat today from baby's r us, and a used bassinet from once upon a child. So I'm feeling prepared for the most part now! Just have to work on the hospital bag :)
I had swollen hands for the first time today. It was uncomfortable! 

Dove, how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## Shanoa

Beachgal, your baby shower sounds brilliant! Wow you did do a lot if you preped all the food as well. We won't have one, maybe a small gathering or something after the baby arrives (if we have the energy!) I love the booze giftcard! Hah. We learnt at our NCT (baby) classes that you have to wait 3-4 hours per unit of alcohol before the alcohol will have left your system. A few of us were talking about expressing so we could have a glass or two:) But given how long we've been 'dry' we will probably be drunk after a small glass of wine!

Glad you're all feeling better, Libby. I think the shift scenario works with car seat. Then there will be an overlap and you can all be together for an hour or so before the shift change.

Julie - Woohoo on blitzing those tests again!

Thanks for the advice on nursing bras, Dove. I bought one that fits me now. I wear it now and figure I could use it for hospital and before my milk comes in. A lady at work said she got measured about 2 weeks before her due date and the woman in the shop just up-ed the size by a cup or two. My colleague said she ended up being much larger so had to buy more. I'm thinking I will wait, like you suggest, and save the pennies.


----------



## Libbysmum

just have a few easy to access shirts and pjama tops...that is what I lived in the first few weeks after baby. LOL The bras sometimes are more hassle than they're worth. I think I just used the same maternity bras and tops while nursing too. I can't remember going out shopping for new ones. Depends how full your breasts get I suppose I do remember going through boxes of the breast pads...and having to throw out a lot of shirts that were all stained with milk etc after I stopped bfeeding.


----------



## dove830

beachgal said:


> Julie - that is great news!!!
> 
> Dove - hi! That is a great suggestion... I will check out Walmart this week and see.
> 
> I picked up my car seat today from baby's r us, and a used bassinet from once upon a child. So I'm feeling prepared for the most part now! Just have to work on the hospital bag :)
> I had swollen hands for the first time today. It was uncomfortable!
> 
> Dove, how is your pregnancy going?




Shanoa said:


> Beachgal, your baby shower sounds brilliant! Wow you did do a lot if you preped all the food as well. We won't have one, maybe a small gathering or something after the baby arrives (if we have the energy!) I love the booze giftcard! Hah. We learnt at our NCT (baby) classes that you have to wait 3-4 hours per unit of alcohol before the alcohol will have left your system. A few of us were talking about expressing so we could have a glass or two:) But given how long we've been 'dry' we will probably be drunk after a small glass of wine!
> 
> Glad you're all feeling better, Libby. I think the shift scenario works with car seat. Then there will be an overlap and you can all be together for an hour or so before the shift change.
> 
> Julie - Woohoo on blitzing those tests again!
> 
> Thanks for the advice on nursing bras, Dove. I bought one that fits me now. I wear it now and figure I could use it for hospital and before my milk comes in. A lady at work said she got measured about 2 weeks before her due date and the woman in the shop just up-ed the size by a cup or two. My colleague said she ended up being much larger so had to buy more. I'm thinking I will wait, like you suggest, and save the pennies.




Libbysmum said:


> just have a few easy to access shirts and pjama tops...that is what I lived in the first few weeks after baby. LOL The bras sometimes are more hassle than they're worth. I think I just used the same maternity bras and tops while nursing too. I can't remember going out shopping for new ones. Depends how full your breasts get I suppose I do remember going through boxes of the breast pads...and having to throw out a lot of shirts that were all stained with milk etc after I stopped bfeeding.

Hi :)

Well, this pregnancy has been a little rough....I had bad morning sickness, then back spasms, now SPD. I also have high blood pressure, and GD....so I'm quite the package deal here, and ready to have this baby. My due date is July 11th, but because of everything, they are looking at the 29th of June....so 25 more days:) Baby is healthy, but BIG. I go for NST's weekly, and the GD clinic weekly as well. My BP was high today at the NST, so they did urine and blood tests. They let me go home, so I'm just waiting for my dr to call over the next couple of days to see what the results were. 

I wear a DD in my normal, pre-pregnancy bras, so there is NO WAY I could get away without a nursing bra, LOL....I also found that I leaked less while wearing them, so I also wore them to bed. I suppose it can be hit or miss for what works for different people though:)


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi dove... You and I are going through some of the same issues. I go every Tuesday and Fri for NST. Last Fri I was admitted into the hospital for additional testing. They keep a close eye on my protein levels in my urine. I have high bp and GD. 182 units of insulin a day. My OB said if I can hold out we will induce at 38 weeks, she isn't very optimistic about it. The original due date is 7-18. My little guy was over weight a month ago, 65 percentile. We get a growth scan on Fri so I am anxious to see his weight. I hope things go smoothly for you. Are you having him vaginal?

We are using Alexander as well... Stone Alexander

DH is snoring and my indigestion is so intense. I am not sure which is pissing me off more. I feel like this is going to be another sleepless night. Hope all is well with you guys!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Just got back from physio...omg she works miracles. Dove I totally feel for you- what a rough trot you are having. I too have SPD and it is torture! It puts me off ever having more kids. I burst into tears at physio just thinking about having 4 more weeks of this agony! I wont probably see her again now until after baby is born. She gave me some methods to try to minimize pain etc during labor and different positions to try...said no reclining, sit forwards as much as possible, get a pilates/fit ball to lean on etc. Seriously going to be a LONG 4 weeks. I wish the little one would just get into a good position and exit my womb!


----------



## dove830

JulieBoggs said:


> Hi dove... You and I are going through some of the same issues. I go every Tuesday and Fri for NST. Last Fri I was admitted into the hospital for additional testing. They keep a close eye on my protein levels in my urine. I have high bp and GD. 182 units of insulin a day. My OB said if I can hold out we will induce at 38 weeks, she isn't very optimistic about it. The original due date is 7-18. My little guy was over weight a month ago, 65 percentile. We get a growth scan on Fri so I am anxious to see his weight. I hope things go smoothly for you. Are you having him vaginal?
> 
> We are using Alexander as well... Stone Alexander
> 
> DH is snoring and my indigestion is so intense. I am not sure which is pissing me off more. I feel like this is going to be another sleepless night. Hope all is well with you guys!!

I have NST's once a week right now. I thought for sure it was going to go to twice a week after yesterday's high blodd pressure. They said the NST looked good, it was just my BP. My dr called last night, there is someprotein in my urine, but my blodd work was fine, so she had them do additional testing on the urine, and apparently I have a bladder infection. I don't feel it though, so maybe they caught it really early. This means another trip to the dr for a prescription. We had an ultrasound Tuesday of last week, and the baby was already measuring 6.3 :dohh: I'm assuming he'll be around 9 lbs when we have him. This will be my 3rd c-section. With my DD, I was in labour for 16 hours when I started swelling, and then she started swelling, so it was an emergency c-section. Because my son was born 22 months later, they did another c-section, and they told me then that any subsequent pregnancies would also be c-sections. This is my last baby. DH will be getting a vasectomy:) Due date is July 11th, they were going to do the c-sec on the 8th, but with the GD and my BP, they are thinking it will be the 29th of June, which will be 38+2, so I think I'm ok with that.

I hear you on DH's snorning....I swear he's gotten way worse since I got pregnant, lol. Between that and heartburn, I feel like I'm neer sleeping again, lol....


----------



## dove830

Libbysmum said:


> Just got back from physio...omg she works miracles. Dove I totally feel for you- what a rough trot you are having. I too have SPD and it is torture! It puts me off ever having more kids. I burst into tears at physio just thinking about having 4 more weeks of this agony! I wont probably see her again now until after baby is born. She gave me some methods to try to minimize pain etc during labor and different positions to try...said no reclining, sit forwards as much as possible, get a pilates/fit ball to lean on etc. Seriously going to be a LONG 4 weeks. I wish the little one would just get into a good position and exit my womb!

I'm actually already off of work, mainly because of the SPD. I spend my entire day on my feet, and when every step hurts, it's just not possible. I never had it with my previous pregnancies, so this really threw me for a loop. I can't believe how much it hurt. I found a bit of relief from a maternity belt, but not nearly enough to be able to continue working. With all the medical problems I've had with this pregnancy, it's good to know that at least they should all disappear after the baby is born.....24 days, and counting.....my mom said that maybe I should keep my hospital bag in my vehicle just in case they end up admitting me one of the times I'm there for an NST....I guess I should really get on with packing it, lol:wacko:


----------



## Libbysmum

That is a thought...I should stick mine in the car so it is ready to go...lol Better than taking up space in the bassinet. I am so tired! I totally get it...I never had it with Libby so the pain was quite a shock. It really is like being an invalid getting around. I hate it! I am so hoping it is more hormonal than anything so when baby arrives I can be pain free!


----------



## JulieBoggs

DD and I are watching "A Baby Story" on TLC. Her eyes get so big when the babies come out. One mom tried the water birth. She was in labor for 30 hours so she didn't get to complete it. I know they do that at my hospital. It looked comfortable, I don't know anything about it. Have any of you researched it?

I am anxious for tomorrow and I hope everything goes hospital free. I am on my own tomorrow and I hate it. I love having DH at my appts, but he is working and we are saving his PTO for the birth. His vacation starts when we deliver.

We are having a yard sale this weekend. Trying to clean out the unwanted and make some extra dollars. We are suppose to meet friends for dinner Saturday night, but we have canceled the last few times. I just don't feel like going out and socializing. They are 44 and due in November. They are having a girl. Her and I are suppose to get pedi before dinner. They would be my only enticement. I love pedi's.

Anyone have big plans for the weekend? A trip to Babies R' Us for me!!!


----------



## Shanoa

My colleague had SPD when she was pregnant with her 2nd. She was in a lot of pain so I really feel for you Libby & Dove.

Julie- I am going to try for a water birth. It's supposed to help with pain, speed up labour and can reduce tearing and risk of interventions. If you actually deliver in the water (you don't have to and I don't know if I will) it's supposed to make the transition from womb to world gentler for the little one. I can sometimes spend 3-4 hours just soaking in a bath so I think I will like being in the water but we will see what happens. They only have one birthing pool at the birthing centre I will be going to so it might not be available.

Ohh a pedi sounds great. It's a right pain trying to keep the feet presentable around the bump.

Weekend- I'm out for lunch with some girl pals on Saturday. Then playing tour guide with some mates who are touring the UK from Aus. I will take them to Stonehenge and West Kennet Long Barrow. They are also Vicar of Dibley fans so I will take them to the village where that was filmed. I hope I can keep up with them!


----------



## dove830

I packed my hospital bag, and overnight bags for my 2 kids (they'll be staying with Grandma and Grandpa while I'm in the hospital). I also put the infant seat in my van. I started to get nervous because last night, I started getting period-like cramps, and lower back pain, but they didn't go away after I laid down, or used the heating pad, and they are still going today. They're constant, so I don't think they're contractions, and nothing else has happened, so I don't know what this is all about. Oh well, it got my butt in gear, lol.....35 weeks today.....23 more days until C-section date....I really want to make it to 37 weeks, if nothing else....


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh wow we are all so close to having our babies! How exciting! We picked up the new car seat for Libby today after our antenatal visit. The midwife seemed happy with the way things are progressing. Said baby is head down but not engaged yet. Going to try and get a birth ball this afternoon. Hope it helps with the SPD and positioning of little Ethan. They only cost about $15 so probably worth a go. DH is home today which is nice. I have had back pain all day today on top of everything...hoping it is just a poop needing to get out and not anything baby related as I did eat a lot of food yesterday.


----------



## beachgal

Julie- good luck on your yard sale this weekend! And have fun in toys r us ;)
Shanoa- sounds like a fun weekend of playing tourist! When people come to visit me I would either take them to Niagara Falls (25 mins away) or Toronto (45 mins away). I like playing tourist!
Libbysmum, did you install your car seat yet? I picked one up the other day but the plan is to install it this weekend. I also picked up a used bassinet that I will wash and prepare. I still need to put stuff away from the baby shower and prep my hospital bag. 
I dreamt last night that I had labour pains and had to go to the hospital. Woke up after that. So I guess that's a sign I should be a prepared haha.
Family life is having a rough go. My uncle who has been my father figure (mom was a single, young mom) has been given 3 months to live. He was living an otherwise normal life when he started to get pain and took him for tests and found out its cancerous tumours that have spread. So my mom and I have been spending each day with him trying to understand and deal with it. It's going to be a hard month leading up to the baby emotionally and even after the baby comes.
Ok ladies, who else is dealing with extreme hemorrhoids? 
What the heck. Are these the worst and ugliest things ever?! Any suggestions to deal with them?
Sending hugs to all - hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## JulieBoggs

No yard sale... Admitted again. I think it is a little extreme. I am so depressed. This time for my bp, which to me isn't bad. LO is 5 lbs 14 oz, 81 percentile. So he is big. He is transverse, his feet are straight down and his head is on my left side. He looks good, just big. 
Happy thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey no I have thankfully avoided the hemeroids...sounds very painful. 
Our car seat is currently not installed. There is a man who has some kind of certification to install them safely who comes to the baby store nearby my husbands workplace so I am thinking of doing it there...they charge $25 per seat but I would rather it be done safely and I am sure the guy will show us what needs to be done so if we have to transfer it to another car in the future we can make sure it is safe.
Libby has just been sitting in the car seat in front of the the TV watching Dora the explorer. So cute. It has a recline position and I can't seem to figure out how to lock it so it doesnt keep reclining!


----------



## dove830

JulieBoggs said:


> No yard sale... Admitted again. I think it is a little extreme. I am so depressed. This time for my bp, which to me isn't bad. LO is 5 lbs 14 oz, 81 percentile. So he is big. He is transverse, his feet are straight down and his head is on my left side. He looks good, just big.
> Happy thoughts to everyone.

My last ultrasound was on May 28th, when I was 33+5, and they said the baby was 6.3 lbs, so your little guy is smaller than my little guy, if that makes you feel better :) lol. Next ultrasound is scheduled for the 18th, to check his size again.

My blood pressure 3 days ago was 146/87. The nurse said if the bottom number hits 90, then they would admit me....I'm sure that made it go up more, lol....

How are you finding the insulin? Aside from hating to test my blood 4 times a day, and inject myself 4 times a day, I keep having crashes at least once a week, and there is no rhyme or reason to it. I felt better before insulin, honestly. Also, I'm pretty sure it's making me gain weight too. I had gained 16 from October to the beginning of May (I was sick with flu in Dec and lost 9 lbs though), and in a month, I've gained 15 lbs.....no wonder everything hurts. I'm getting scared that I'll never get back to pre-pregnancy weight, especially if this keeps up. With 22 days to go, I could still gain like 12 lbs :dohh: 

I'm still having those period like cramps....this is day 3. Every time I go to the bathroom, I'm convinced I'll see a mucous plug or something, lol.

Beachgal--somehow, hemorrhoids is the only thing I haven't gotten....knock on wood....have you tried any creams?

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend, and that you get released from the hospital, Julie.


----------



## beachgal

Hi ladies :)
So I phoned the specialist on Friday to find out what the heck is going on. I was told that I would have an ultrasound the week of June 9th and a follow up appt sometime after but hadn't received a call. When I called the girl said, didn't I talk to you? I said no... She said oh it says here patient contacted. Turns out my U/S is monday and my f/u appt is Tuesday. Thank god I called or else I would have missed it! When I go on Tuesday I'm going to look into why they said I was contacted when I wasn't. What a run around!
I don't have any creams yet for my backside problem but I'm going to ask the dr next week bc they are painful!
Dove - how's the cramping?
Julie- how long were you admitted for?


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi girls...
Hopefully I will be home later today. My 24 hour urine is up at 12:30pm. I am ready to go. They have to make sure my protein levels are not higher then before. I am so bored. They put an IV starter in this time. I was not happy. FYI when you girls get yours DON'T let them put it in your hand that you use. They didn't ask me and I didn't think about it. Do you know hard it is wipe yourself with that in? It is hard. My bp has been good and LO is hooked up to the monitor now. Trying to stay positive.

Beachgal... I have the same problem and was sent to the specialist. It felt at times bees were stinging me there. The specialist said I would be in more pain if he lanced them right now. If they are purple they are filled with blood. He told me they would rupture on their own and because they were small I was fine. Just a lot of blood. Before my OB got me into him she prescribed cream. It is a miracle cream. I was trying everything over the counter, mine were to far gone for that relief. I will post the name of the cream when I get home for you. It works!!! 

Dove... I have only started to have lows these past couple of weeks. When I crash it drains my whole body. 41 has been my lowest. I give myself 5 shots a day and 5 blood sugar checks. Yes your LO is bigger. I go back in 3 weeks for another growth scan. I can't wait to hear how much your LO weighs now. 
How are the cramps?

Libbysmum... Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## beachgal

Oh Julie, I'm sorry you are going thru such a crappy time :(. I hope you get out of there as soon as possible and LO is ok!
I look forward to the dream cream! I'm so desperate for anything bc it's at the point where I'm scared to go to the bathroom bc it hurts so much...which now gives me cramps ugh!


----------



## Shanoa

Wow beachgal, Niagara Falls! Amazing. I would ditch Stonehenge for the Canadian GP in Montreal tomorrow and then Niagara Falls. Ahhh why don't teleporters exist outside of Star Trek?

I have noticed some new developments in the bottom area but so far they are not painful (hope they stay that way!). Ugh the things our bodies must go through!

I went shopping to prepare my hospital bag today and at one store I had disposable knickers, maternity pads, sudocreme and a tent-sized night shirt (with buttons for breast feeding in hospital). It felt so sexy! Hehe

I hope you're out of hospital, Julie.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Finally home. My protein is up to 261, my Dr says it is a safe amount still. I really feel worse now that I am home. I guess just the stress of the 24 hours.
DH and DD made me a cake. DD has chocolate icing clear up her arm and in her arm pit. Lol. She also got spaghetti O's for breakfast. Glad I was not gone longer.

Beachgal... Proctosol-HC 2.5%


----------



## Libbysmum

Nothing beats spaggheti o's...My DD is inlove with the heinz spaghetti shaped like her favourite "Wiggles" characters. She ate an entire bowlful which is so unlike her as normally she would have one spoon to taste then leave it and run off and play...grrr!
Glad you got home okay and hope the hemoroids gets sorted beachgal!
I got myself a gym/fit ball to sit on...so comfy! It is apparently very good for the positioning of the baby to sit on one and even use during early labor. I am so glad I got onto it now and use it like a chair.


----------



## dove830

Cramping has stopped:) I'm glad because although I can't wait for him to be here, I want to make it until the 29th.

Beachgal, hope you can get that cream, it sounds so painful :(

Julie, glad you're home again....Spaghetti o's, eh? Well, at least he fed her, that's something....

Libby, is it an actual birthing ball you bought?

[email protected] sized.....I totally know what you mean


----------



## myra

Julie- so sorry you've hit such a stressful patch! I hope you were able to get some sleep last night and catch up on rest. 

Beachgal- Have you tried Witch Hazel for the hemorrhoids? When I was in the hospital, they had Witch Hazel pads for that purpose. I guess one of the benefits of having a preemie was that I didn't get to the point of developing :winkwink: Great bump pic a few days ago!

Shanoa- I hope you're able to continue avoiding any developments down there ;-)

Libbysmum- My sister-in-law swears by the exercise ball. When her daughter was crying or didn't want to sleep, she would bounce on one and the little one would get quiet and drift off.

Dove- glad cramping has stopped! I hope the lo holds on til the end of the month

As for us...Connor had his oxygen and feeding tubes removed on Friday. It's the first time since he was born that we've seen his face without tubes and tape attached. I can't stop staring at him. He's a champ at breast feeding, and he's almost doubled his birthweight: 6lbs 10oz now. 

The older her gets (8 1/2 weeks!), the harder it is to leave him every day at the hospital. He's getting more interactive and aware of when OH and I are here. I wish I had a date of when he was going to be released, but its still too soon to know....He has really bad reflux, which is causing him to have spells where his oxygen and heart rates drop dangerously low. He has to go 5 days without a spell before he can come home, and I think we're still at least a couple weeks from that. I'm getting SO tired of all the nurses telling us to be patient and keep perspective that he shouldn't even be born yet. That is true but the fact is that he was born already. Telling us to be patient doesn't help- isn't that exactly what we've been doing for 2 months?? I could go on a long rant, but I'll stop it at that. We just want him to be well enough to come home.

My fav pic is my new avatar, but here's another from this afternoon that I also love
 



Attached Files:







photo-23.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra.... Connor is sooo handsome!!! He looks like a healthy little man. He will be home soon, but I know not soon enough. How many hours a day do you get with him? Do you work, if so have you went back yet? Continue to keep us posted. Love the pics!!!


----------



## dove830

Myra, I can't believe how big Connor has gotten!! What a great smile:)

I have my NST tomorrow....wish me luck!


----------



## Libbysmum

What is an NST? I just had my 36 wk routine blood work done...being a public holiday here for the queen today so prob wont hear back about it until tomorrow :p


----------



## Shanoa

Myra, Connor has a gorgeous smile! That's such a lovely piccie.

It must be great to be able to see him without all of his tubes. It is a big visual reminder of how far he has come. It's surely not long now before you can introduce him to his home.

Libby you've inspired me to get on my ball. I've been avoiding it because I love a good slouch. The NCT reckon the ball is a good way to stay 'front & forward' to encourage the baby to lie front to back (rather than back to back).

Is anyone else getting a bit stressy about the birth? I ordered some hypnobirthing cds which I hope are going to help me chill out about it! I'm not constantly stressy but I can feel the fear creeping in...


----------



## Libbysmum

Trying not to stress...but being pro active about getting baby in a good position. Really praying not to have such a long and traumatic birth this time round. All going well I can have my Vbac and experience some of those Endorphin's I missed out on with Libby.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Lubbysmum... Hope all is okay with the blood work. A NST is a non-stress test on the baby. They put 2 straps around you. One to monitor contractions and the other monitors the baby's heartbeat. They get a good base line for the heartbeat, then they watch for heart rate increase. It needs to go up about 10 beats higher for about 30 seconds. They usually have to show 2 peeks in the strip. They have this little vibrator they use on your belly to get the LO hyped up if they don't do it on their own. The whole process usually takes about 30 minutes, but can take longer. The babies move off the monitor a lot.
Hope that helps.


----------



## beachgal

Myra - Connor is growing strong and is adorable!!! What a wonderful feeling that must be! Fingers crossed that he comes home soon.
I had my ultrasound today... So good to see bb again (his nickname is blueberry lol - my mom has been calling him since I told her - he was the size of a blueberry at the time and it has stuck. ). It is going to be tough to call him a real name because for 7 months he has been blueberry or BB. Haha
Tech said he has some hair! I can't wait to see how much and what colour it is!
I have my specialist appt tomorrow so I hope to finally get some answers about how BB will be born!
I'm so excited its crazy!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I am so happy for you Beachgal. It is the not knowing and not being able to plan that is stressful. Hope you get the answers you are seeking tomorrow. It is thrilling to watch the LO on the ultrasound. Did they give you his weight? Sounds like we are gearing up for the big day.

Having Babies r' Us withdrawal. I haven't made it there from the weekend. My plan is to go tomorrow after my NST. DH works near there and we are having lunch. I am going to take my DD to the NST with me. I am trying to save money instead of paying babysitter. And I have to be honest, I do not want another overnight stay. I can say sorry I have my daughter. Honestly if I felt I needed to stay I would, I just feel my doctors are being too cautious. 

Dove.... I wanted ask you since we have about the same stuff going on. Have you had any severe pain on your upper right side. I know they tell me to look for it at the hospital. It was really bad yesterday and I could not hardly function. Slept for a few hours and it was gone. I know there is something called hellp, you can get when you are pregnant. A stressor of this is preeclampsia. I am going to talk to my OB about it Friday. 

Is everyone on weekly visits with the OB???


----------



## myra

JulieBoggs said:


> Myra.... Connor is sooo handsome!!! He looks like a healthy little man. He will be home soon, but I know not soon enough. How many hours a day do you get with him? Do you work, if so have you went back yet? Continue to keep us posted. Love the pics!!!

I do work (teacher) but have taken an extended maternity leave with my sick time so I can be here for Connor. The plan is to go back to work October 1st as long as he doesn't need me at home with him. If he does, we'll reevaluate as it gets closer. 

I usually get up with OH in the morning and come to hospital when he leaves for work. I'm usually here 8-12 hours/day (Including when OH and I come back together after dinner for a few hours). He's had a bit of a downward spiral- in my opinion, they made way too many changes at once and it really stressed his system. I met with doc this morning though and to help him out, they are reversing one of the changes and putting him back on caffeine to help with his breathing. He's also become anemic (as they expected he would since babies don't start producing their own red blood cells til about 36 weeks) and they need to continue to let his red blood cell level drop so that it will signal his body to start producing them. We're hoping that happens soon since he will feel much better. Based on our meeting this morning and the setbacks from all the changes, it looks like we'll be here about 3 more weeks. This is heartbreaking since we were so close to being able to come home this week....


----------



## beachgal

I'm sorry to hear that Myra :(. It sounds like they are taking good care of your little man and I'm hoping those 3 weeks go by quickly for you.
Julie. I know what you mean about baby's r us withdrawal... Lol
I have way too many clothes for BB (thankfully donated by friends who had little boys) and yet I still find myself wanting to go look at stuff!
I hope you get your fix soon!!! ;)


----------



## Libbysmum

Myra I am a teacher too...although haven't done any actual teaching in class since Libby was born. So sorry to hear of your Connor and his anemia and breathing difficulties. I hope they will sort it out soon so he can get home with you guys! How stressful! It is amazing to think of all the miracles that have been in the NICU and are now running about thriving toddlers right?


----------



## dove830

JulieBoggs said:
 

> I am so happy for you Beachgal. It is the not knowing and not being able to plan that is stressful. Hope you get the answers you are seeking tomorrow. It is thrilling to watch the LO on the ultrasound. Did they give you his weight? Sounds like we are gearing up for the big day.
> 
> Having Babies r' Us withdrawal. I haven't made it there from the weekend. My plan is to go tomorrow after my NST. DH works near there and we are having lunch. I am going to take my DD to the NST with me. I am trying to save money instead of paying babysitter. And I have to be honest, I do not want another overnight stay. I can say sorry I have my daughter. Honestly if I felt I needed to stay I would, I just feel my doctors are being too cautious.
> 
> Dove.... I wanted ask you since we have about the same stuff going on. Have you had any severe pain on your upper right side. I know they tell me to look for it at the hospital. It was really bad yesterday and I could not hardly function. Slept for a few hours and it was gone. I know there is something called hellp, you can get when you are pregnant. A stressor of this is preeclampsia. I am going to talk to my OB about it Friday.
> 
> Is everyone on weekly visits with the OB???

I haven't had any pain of that kind, but they always ask me if I have had it when I go for the NST's. If it was that bad, you should probably have it checked out. 

NST went well. BP was 143/90, so still high, but lower than last week. Lucas slept through the whole thing, lol. When the nurse came in to check on us, she said "Wow, are you feeling those?" I said yes, she asked if they just felt like BH, or if they hurt, I said just BH, she said "Oh! Because they look legit". I guess my BH are strong, lol.

GD clinic tomorrow, then my regular dr, and my OBGYN both on Friday....busy week! GBS test will be done then too, just in case I do happen to go into labour. I think my appointments will be weekly now, I'll find out on Friday.

Hope everyone is hanging in there.....sooooo close, ladies!

Myra, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the caffeine will help Connor;s recovery!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra... Hope the caffeine helps little man. He is in our prayers.

Dove... I hope my bp is not that high tomorrow, the Dr will send me straight upstairs for a overnight visit. I was just talking to DH about the pain on Sunday. If I mention it tomorrow they will want to admit me. I am losing my patience with that. I am trying to hold out until Fri and talk to my OB about it. It didn't happen today. Anxious to see my protein level tomorrow.

Okay do we have any thoughts on the order of deliveries amongst us?


----------



## Libbysmum

Julie with the health issues you are having I think it may be good that they have you in overnight and see what happens. I think you may be first if the protiens are bad but if theyre good you could maybe hold out a few more weeks. I would love to have this baby already but no labor signs yet.


----------



## JulieBoggs

No labor pains here either. Just big and uncomfortable. DH is sending DD to sitter. He doesn't want the stress of having her with me. He tried to say it was so I could shop in peace after the appt. I know he doesn't want me to worry about anything but the appt. Our friends say I won't make it much longer too, along with my Dr. I want to have him but I also know the longer he stays in the better for him it is. This not being able to sleep at night is getting old. Thank heaves for lifetime movies.


----------



## dove830

JulieBoggs said:


> No labor pains here either. Just big and uncomfortable. DH is sending DD to sitter. He doesn't want the stress of having her with me. He tried to say it was so I could shop in peace after the appt. I know he doesn't want me to worry about anything but the appt. Our friends say I won't make it much longer too, along with my Dr. I want to have him but I also know the longer he stays in the better for him it is. This not being able to sleep at night is getting old. Thank heaves for lifetime movies.

I know you don't want to, but a sitter may be a good idea. It could be stressful having her there with you, which might make your BP higher. I hope you are in and out of there within an hour. 

As for the order, I'm due July 11th, but at the last OB appointment, she said likely the 29th of June. I see her again on Friday, so I'm hoping we'll have a better idea then....


----------



## myra

JulieBoggs said:


> Myra... Hope the caffeine helps little man. He is in our prayers.
> 
> Dove... I hope my bp is not that high tomorrow, the Dr will send me straight upstairs for a overnight visit. I was just talking to DH about the pain on Sunday. If I mention it tomorrow they will want to admit me. I am losing my patience with that. I am trying to hold out until Fri and talk to my OB about it. It didn't happen today. Anxious to see my protein level tomorrow.
> 
> Okay do we have any thoughts on the order of deliveries amongst us?

I hope all of your LO stay in until they are good and healthy to come out....and I'm also excited that you are all getting close to that point and that we will soon have more babies to meet on our thread! :)


----------



## beachgal

Well girls, still don't know if I can have a vag birth! I went to the surgeons office today to try and get my surgical report (figuring in person would help seeing as I've called 4 times in the past 2 weeks and haven't gotten anywhere) and no luck. The surgeon has been "too busy" and will go thru my files later. Lovely.
I went to my specialist appt after and told him what happened and he is going to contact the hospital and try to get the report from there. 
He's a bit stressed about it because we are so close to the due date and I should have been told after the surgery whether or not a vaginal birth would ever be an option for me. He said that was careless and unacceptable of that surgeon to not discuss that with me or make any appropriate notes to my doctor regarding it.
So if I happen to go into labour before we get the answer, it will be a c section. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed to be able to try for a vaginal.
On a good note, this specialist had my blood work (done last week) and my ultrasound (done yesterday) results. Finally! A doctor who has their stuff together! Thankfully he's the one I will see and will hopefully deliver my little man.
Estimated weight is 6lbs 4oz, and everything looks good!
I had the strep b swab done... Ugh that was lovely lol.  Haha no getting undressed and going under a sheet. Nope, while laying down, pull down my shorts, lift my legs up and he quickly swabbed. Haha no modesty here apparently.
Oh and first time I've had a male doctor hahah. 
So I go back Monday and fingers crossed we will have all the answers! 
Oh tried to install the car seat and seems too loose for my liking. Called the police station to set up an appt for a car seat inspection. Hope to hear back tomorrow!
Bassinet is set up beside my bed (mattress seems a little thin, and especially when it's on a plank of wood?). Anyone else have that? Can I put something underneath the mattress to give a little more cushion?
Also received my hospital package with the list of items to bring. Exciting!!


----------



## dove830

beachgal said:


> Well girls, still don't know if I can have a vag birth! I went to the surgeons office today to try and get my surgical report (figuring in person would help seeing as I've called 4 times in the past 2 weeks and haven't gotten anywhere) and no luck. The surgeon has been "too busy" and will go thru my files later. Lovely.
> I went to my specialist appt after and told him what happened and he is going to contact the hospital and try to get the report from there.
> He's a bit stressed about it because we are so close to the due date and I should have been told after the surgery whether or not a vaginal birth would ever be an option for me. He said that was careless and unacceptable of that surgeon to not discuss that with me or make any appropriate notes to my doctor regarding it.
> So if I happen to go into labour before we get the answer, it will be a c section. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed to be able to try for a vaginal.
> On a good note, this specialist had my blood work (done last week) and my ultrasound (done yesterday) results. Finally! A doctor who has their stuff together! Thankfully he's the one I will see and will hopefully deliver my little man.
> Estimated weight is 6lbs 4oz, and everything looks good!
> I had the strep b swab done... Ugh that was lovely lol. Haha no getting undressed and going under a sheet. Nope, while laying down, pull down my shorts, lift my legs up and he quickly swabbed. Haha no modesty here apparently.
> Oh and first time I've had a male doctor hahah.
> So I go back Monday and fingers crossed we will have all the answers!
> Oh tried to install the car seat and seems too loose for my liking. Called the police station to set up an appt for a car seat inspection. Hope to hear back tomorrow!
> Bassinet is set up beside my bed (mattress seems a little thin, and especially when it's on a plank of wood?). Anyone else have that? Can I put something underneath the mattress to give a little more cushion?
> Also received my hospital package with the list of items to bring. Exciting!!

How frustrating having to deal with that surgeon. I don't know why surgeon's and specialists are often so hard to deal with. Glad you like your other dr though, it sounds as though his head is not up his butt, lol. 

The first time I had the GBS swab, they almost had to peel me off of the ceiling, haha, I sure wasn't expecting THAT! When they said swab, I figured it would just be vaginal, I'm sure the look on my face was priceless...I get to have mine done on Friday...oh joy! 

As for the bassinet...is that his main bed for a while, or will you just use it occasionally? The don't like any extra padding as it can be unsae, which is why it's thinner, but if you plan to use it as his main bed for a bit, then I suppose you could maybe fold up a recieving blanket or two, and have them underneath the mattress, so it doesn't actually come in to contact with him???

What's on your hospital lists, ladies? I have packed mine, and I got everything into a carry on bag for myself and Lucas. I felt like I overpacked with both of my older children, and hardly used any of it, so this time I packed lightly. OH can always go out and get something if I need it, I suppose. I have 2 changes of clothes for me, 4 for Lucas, diapers, nursing bra and pads, nipple cream, a few elastics for my hair, toiletries, and a swaddler for Lucas, as I've never been able to figure it out properly with just a receiving blanket, and that's about it....Last minute will be phone charger and camera with charger.

Julie--hoping your appointment is going ok......

ETA--I don't have to go to the GD clinic for 2 weeks this time--yahoo!! They are satisfied with my numbers, so that's good!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I got out of the office with a quickness today. Lol. Still 1+ protein in my urine. My bp was good and LO passed NST on his own. I am good until Fri. Headed to meet hubby for lunch and of course he wasn't ready. Spent some time shopping at the Carter store. Got some good deals. Started to feel my sugar drop, ran and got food. By time I got to hubby's work I couldn't get out of the car. I hate when it gets that low, it scares me. I ate and went home, no Babies r' us for me. Maybe this weekend.

Beachgal... Glad you got some answers, but not the big one. Hopefully this Dr can get them for you. When do you see him again?

Dove... Good job on your sugars.


----------



## beachgal

Julie - glad the appt went well! Now you just need to bring snacks out with you ;).

I have my weekly appt with the specialist on Monday. Fingers crossed ill have the big answer then!


----------



## Shanoa

Ugh beachgal they really are cutting it close. I have all of my fingers crossed that Monday will bring all the answers.

Good news on your tests, Dove.

And glad things are still going well, Julie.

I had a midwife appointment today and met my new midwife (the one I've been seeing retires at the end of this month). It's bad for continuity but the new lady seems really nice & has helped me with good info on the birthing pools at the birthing centre.

DH came to the appointment this time and recorded BBs heartbeat (BB is our name for the baby too, Beachgal, ours is short for 'baby bump').

Everything else seems ok. I'm just starting to feel LARGE. Getting to work is a struggle and I still have 3 and a half weeks left. Meh.


----------



## dove830

JulieBoggs said:


> I got out of the office with a quickness today. Lol. Still 1+ protein in my urine. My bp was good and LO passed NST on his own. I am good until Fri. Headed to meet hubby for lunch and of course he wasn't ready. Spent some time shopping at the Carter store. Got some good deals. Started to feel my sugar drop, ran and got food. By time I got to hubby's work I couldn't get out of the car. I hate when it gets that low, it scares me. I ate and went home, no Babies r' us for me. Maybe this weekend.
> 
> Beachgal... Glad you got some answers, but not the big one. Hopefully this Dr can get them for you. When do you see him again?
> 
> Dove... Good job on your sugars.

I hate the crashes so much! I've started to carry juice with me just in case.

Glad everything went well at the dr's though :):thumbup:


----------



## beachgal

Shanoa - love your avatar picture!


----------



## Libbysmum

Bassinet mattresses are thin but baby is usually outgrown it by 3 months and not that heavy so they don't need a super thick mattress. You could always put a blanket underneath if you are really concerned but I am sure baby will not notice too much they been squished up inside us for months after all. I am more concerned about my toddler grabbing it and tipping it over...she doesn't know her own strength. A friend of mine had her 9mth old in our portacot and Libby just lifted it up like superman...thank God I stopped her before she dropped it again.


----------



## Shanoa

Hehe thanks, beachgal!

That's what I will be doing (mentally, definitely not physically) when our babies arrive:)


----------



## Libbysmum

DH and I are discussing going to the gym after I have this baby. He looked into it and the baby has to be at least 8wks old before it can go in the gym creche. I am concerned he will be too little!


----------



## beachgal

That's great libbysmum! Does gym crèche mean day care?


----------



## Libbysmum

It is like a child minding service that the gym provides certain hours. Am going to try upload some photos of little Ethan's ever growing wardrobe!
 



Attached Files:







Ethans wardrobe.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5









onsies etc.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









boxes of boy clothes and sheets.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Shanoa

That's great your gym has a creche. Mine doesn't:( My gym membership runs out at the end of this month. Not that Ive been in the past two weeks.

I've bought a 'Davina' exercise DVD for after the birth. I've never really done the whole bouncing-around-the-living-room thing so I'm not sure whether I will get on with it.

Love Ethan's Elmo, Oscar & Cookie Monster top, Libby!


----------



## beachgal

Love the outfits Libby :). Can't wait to see pics of your little man in them!!'
Does everyone know what they are bringing home baby in? I still need to figure out what outfits I'm bringing to the hospital. I packed the newborn diapers- which by the way are the cutest little things ever!! I'm in love with how small they are!!
Shanoa - what about doing exercises at the park or at home after LO is born?


----------



## Libbysmum

I am thinking of a cute little pale blue all in one sleep suit with a giraffe on it
I originally bought it for the baby we lost but I think I will wait and see what he looks like before I decide fully.


----------



## JulieBoggs

It is rainy day here today. Blah... Matches my mood for the 2ND day. I don't want to leave the couch only to eat. Sleep is all I enjoy. DD plays and watches her shows. She moves from her room to the living room all day. DH and I seem to be not talking. It started yesterday morning when I found out he threw my insulin out on accident. He went digging in the trash for it. I was so mad about it, even though I knew it was an accident. I went until 10 pm last night not speaking to him. We went to bed in bad moods and he left for work and didn't say goodbye. I hate not feeling good and being mean to him. Hopefully it gets better today.
Tomorrow is the NST and my OB appt. I am ready to get out for the day. 

Child care is pretty standard in the gyms around here. I was laughing at calling it "child minding" I want to sign Piper up for that. She is getting a mouth on her. DH says her and I fight like sisters. Lol.

Love the clothes Lubbysmum. I got 10 sleepers for $21 on Ebay. They look brand new. I just need a few more little bibs for feeding. I need to wash up all his things and put them away. 
I went to the similac website and signed up, they sent me a box of free stuff on Tuesday. They had breast milk supplement formula in it and different kinds of canisters of formula. Not sure if you guys signed up with them. They have a new line of bottles we are going to use.

Hope everyone is doing good!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

There is a massive baby expo here next weekend I hope to go to after my Dr appointment. I got a free ticket. They usually give some decent samples and free nappies etc to expectant mothers. I took DD last year and she loved it cause they had balloons and so many people...she loves people!


----------



## Shanoa

Beachgal. I hope to do a lot of walking by the river once the LO arrives but how much I can do depends on the English summer and so far it's been 'pants' (as they say). I've bought the exercise DVD in case I have to revert to indoors.

Are you planning on doing lots of walking?

Julie- I bought some nearly new sleepsuits & vests on eBay too. They were such a bargain. I just had to remove some bobbles in patches but other than that they are great.

The baby show sounds great, Libbysmum. I love a good free sample.

I've bought a few reusable pocket nappies to try out (smartipants, fuzzybuns & bum genius). Has anyone tied reuseables? Or intending to use them?


----------



## JulieBoggs

The baby expo sounds like tons of fun. I don't think I have heard of one around here. They have a pet expo every year and a bridal expo. I love free goodies. 
There is a jazz fest on the creekside this weekend, I think we may go Saturday evening. DH says we can't make plans because who knows were I will be spending the weekend. I told him don't jinx me and my appts will go smoothly.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes. We use some cloth ones on Libby...I think the press stud ones are nice cause the vecro ones seem to stick to everything in the wash. I also prefer the ones that are one size fits most rather than the ones that go from small/medium/large...those seem like a waste of money. We end up just using the covers mostly nowdays on her like "big girl pants" and not so worried about the inserts. The bum genius my friend loves to bits and has used on all 3 of her kids. There are quite a few brands out there. Some cities and towns have a "library" where you can trial the cloth nappies and return them and trial a different kind. Not sure if they have this service where you live. May be worth looking into.
https://www.facebook.com/NorthLondonClothNappyLibrary 
as an example...no where near my house sadly


----------



## Shanoa

Julie, you are going to ace your next lots of tests so enjoy the jazzfest! (But do let us know how you get on today)

Woah thanks for the link Libbysmum. I didn't know about hiring the trial kits that's why I just bought one of each to try. The kits are a brilliant idea! I'm going to try to find one close to me on the weekend.

Most of my mumsy colleagues think I'm a bit mad for wanting to go cloth but a couple of the younger ladies had sisters or friends who are using them and said they love them and have saved a fortune.


----------



## Libbysmum

It does save money especially if you plan on having more than one child.


----------



## JulieBoggs

My appts were a go. I am home and soaking up the air. It is humid here today. My OB did the GBS and checked my cervix. Nothing going on down there, not even a head. He has went to breach position again. He just can't get it together. My OB is inducing me at 38 weeks, the office will call next week with the day we are going to the hospital. It is a vaginal birth induction with a chance of cesarean. Because we are not sure if he will turn. My OB will be on vacation the last week of June, so she told me not to move off the couch. I would be heart broken without her there to deliver little man.

Hope everyone is well and have a safe weekend.


----------



## beachgal

Julie glad to hear today went well :)
How exciting, you will have a date soon!! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend! :)


----------



## dove830

Well, now it's my turn....I've been admitted to the hospital, hopefully just overnight because of high blood pressure and protein in my urine...*sigh*. They gave me a special, diabetic dinner, and then I crashed....feel like I'd be better at home....


----------



## beachgal

Oh no Dove :(. I hope everything goes smoothly and you are out tomorrow.
Will you be induced as well before your due date?


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh Julie...I really hope he flips round for you. Did the hospital give you any tips and tricks to spin the little man downwards? I was told no reclining etc. Got myself a fit/yoga ball to help my little fellow move. I felt him wiggling all over the place today so not sure what he was up to inside there but he wasn't still. Got a big poke in my rib cage followed by a rush of heartburn...unpleasantness.
Dove...sorry to hear about hospital...I totally understand how you would rather be at home...hopefully the protien levels will be back to normal soon! It is quite common for high blood pressure to be induced early...They were going to hospitalize me with Libby but I was a crazy first time mother who thought she knew everything. In hindsight it would have been nice to get her out early and have the swelling and all that sorted sooner. You live and learn so they say. Thankfully this pregnancy hasn't had any sign of pre-eclampsia - just other battles to live with!


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies,

I am envious of you all, so close to the finish line. I am only just entering my third trimester, 26 weeks and 1 day today. I got some awesome good news from the hospital yesterday, my last ultrasound scan shows that my little girl no longer has an echo focus in her heart and she is normal in all other respects at this stage of the pregnancy. They will still do four weekly ultrasounds for growth monitoring, but I am so happy that her echo focus is no longer present. I am a high risk first time mum, with my age and bloods coming back high risk for Downs, but I have always been adamant that I did not want any invasive testing done. So glad I didn't cave in to their demands and expectations.

Been out shopping today and bought a few good items for my little one, pictures posted below. I also ordered the car seat for her today.

Ladies, can anyone give me some advice on what I can do about having so much fluid around my feet and ankles? I am seriously carrying a lot and I knew that this could happen, but I am only 26 weeks at this stage and thought this couldn't happen to me as early as that. The doctors and my midwife tell me I am supposed to put my feet up as much as I can, but I am currently working and that means that I am on my feet a lot during the week. The upside to this is that my man has to do all the cleaning around the house, which he has been awesome with, I don't have to ask twice, he is happy to help.:happydance::cloud9:

We are heading out for a movie session in a few minutes, Fast and Furious 6, can't wait.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0007.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JulieBoggs

Barbi... Love the clothes. Little girl clothes are always so cute. Putting your feet up is all I have every heard of doing. How was the movie? I want to see it too. Good news on the ultrasound. You will be meeting your healthy baby girl soon.

Dove my soul sister, our lives are as one. I know exactly what you are going through. Are they doing a 24 hour urine? Sending positive waves to you. I had my husband bring me additional food my last trip. I snuck and ate it and avoided an evening crash. I refuse to go hungry in there again.

Libbysmum... My OB didn't say anything about getting him turned. She only talked about birthing him feet first or if a c-section is needed how more intrusive if he is transverse. I don't have another ultrasound until June 28.

Beachgal... How are you doing? How is your uncle doing?

DH is working until 3pm today. He went and bought us Tim Horton's donuts for breakfast. DD will be hyped up all day on timbits. My hubby is auto mechanic for AAA and the other tech that works Saturdays with hubby is out sick. He thought he had an infected hair on his belt line and had emergency surgery yesterday. It was a spider bite and they pulled a sack of eggs out of his skin. Isn't that something? I guess it left a pretty big hole on his waist.


----------



## beachgal

Barbi- glad to hear your little girl is doing well :). Great news!
I have issues with swollen feet and did have it back around the time where you are. The only thing that helped me was putting my feet up at night. Last week I had swollen hands... Ugh that wasn't fun either! (Too much sodium and not enough water in that case)
Love the clothes as well :). I picked up some really cute outfits from a garage sale today. The lady had boxes of outfits, mostly from England where her parents are living. So Next brand and marks and Spencer's... What nice material! I ended up getting a bunch of stuff for under $10! 
I also picked up a Winnie the Pooh crib set - sheets, mobile, etc for $13. 
And lastly a baby sling that still had the price tag of $130 for $10, never used. It was a good day for baby stuff lol.
Babes has been so active lately, it's crazy! It's not uncommon to see his body parts sticking out of my stomach. I guess he's running out of room!
Julie- uncle still isn't doing well. We just take it day by day. Thank you for asking :)
I didn't think sleep could becomeore difficult, but it has. Trying to find a comfortable position seems near impossible now!
Oh and Julie- I live in the Tim hortons capital! We have the first original store here in the city and what feels like one every few blocks lol. Yummy donuts for sure :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Barbi as your GP or hospital about getting some compression stockings. They help with swelling wear them at night when you are sleeping cause they really are not attractive at all. Feet up and not sure if your on any bp medication or not. I was on Adalat with Libby. Take care not to over do things and drink lots of water...sounds crazy when you are carrying fluid but water is good. Any other advice I can think of? No soda, no caffiene, no high fat foods? Avoid putting on too much weight.


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies,

Libbysmum, not on bp medication, my blood pressure is good, just the excess water problem. This weekend I have put my feet up all weekend and the results show that I should do that as much as I can, but the house is such a mess, my OH is good about doing some things, but needs prompting in other areas. He's more into the outside sort of work. I hear your advice about not putting on weight, I was already overweight when I got pregnant, but then lost 7 kilos in the first 12 weeks and only in the last two weeks have I reached the same weight I was when I first got pregnant. The baby is small apparently, but I am carrying a lot of fluid, which makes me look huge. My face is so puffy as well, I look more like my dad every day (I get my looks from him and I see so many similarities now that I am pregnant).

Beachgal, I have pins and needles in my thumb, pointy finger and middle finger at all times on both hands. They are painful sometimes, but I am getting used to them. Have been given exercises to do, which I do as much as I can, but my work involves solid typing all day long during the week, which makes it a lot worse. Same with my excess fluid in my ankles and feet during the week, I cannot help it until I get home. My housework suffers for it though when I have to have my feet up.

Julie, the movie was great, there will be a 7th one judging by the ending. Have to say though, very uncomfortable to sit in a movie theater for 2 and a half hours, I am so large now, and uncomfortable already.


----------



## beachgal

"My hubby is auto mechanic for AAA and the other tech that works Saturdays with hubby is out sick. He thought he had an infected hair on his belt line and had emergency surgery yesterday. It was a spider bite and they pulled a sack of eggs out of his skin. Isn't that something? I guess it left a pretty big hole on his waist."

Oh my!!! That just sounds awful!!!


----------



## dove830

Well, that was a fun day!

I went for my regular Dr appointment on Friday, and they took my blood pressure, as usual. The first time, the bottom number was over 100:wacko: they did it 3 times while I was there, and even though it went down each time, it was still high. I told her that I was seeing my OBGYN right after I left her office, so she called her and told her about my BP, and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, rather than go to that appointment.They did an NST, urine test and blood test,and everything with the baby is fine, and I still don't have pre-eclampsia, just super high blood pressure.:dohh: After monitoring it into Saturday morning, they finally let me go home. Thank goodness I took my mother's advice and had our bags in the van already:thumbup: Of course, now I have to repack them, lol....The only thing I really wished I had, was a book, and snacks! They don't give you snacks at the hospital, just meals...so of course, I had a diabetic crash while I was there...thankfully, it only lasts a few mins once I get some juice into me. I went shopping this morning for snacks to bring with me....and I was super glad that I had my own water bottle, instead of having to get up and refill their little plastic cup a hundred times. I suppose it was good to have a trial run, so I could figure out what I was missing from my list of things to bring. 

The doctors all said that we want to make it to 37 weeks at least, which is Thursday. I'm still really wanting to hold out for the 29th though, as long as the baby is fine. They also said that if I had given birth vaginally with my other 2 kids, that they would've induced me already:dohh:

Now I have an ultrasound and NSt at the hospital booked for Tuesday, and my regular dr on Wednesday to look forward to. Hopefully everything goes ok, and I'll get the go-ahead to wait for the 29th...fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh Dove, so sorry to hear of that drama...I hope your little one behaves and comes at the right time!
I had bad back pain last night and so wanted it to be early signs of labor but it went away!
DD is driving me crazy I can't physically keep up with here. Thank God yesterday DH was home and we picked up my mother and took ourselves down to the waterfront park to let her burn off some energy. I sat on a park bench and DH and my mum ran around after her. Was so nice to see DH making some quality time with her.
I got her birthday present organised today...K-mart had a bunch of musical instruments for kids for $20 - It is cheap plastic but I think she will have fun with them for a while. I also got an blackboard/whiteboard easel for her to do art and craft stuff on. It was $30 and requires some assembling so I left it in the car for now and DH can work his magic and put it together for her when he has a spare moment. It is kind of sad that my little girl is growing up so quickly! Can't believe she is almost 2!
Beachgal donuts sound good right about now! YUM! Anything I don't have to bake myself!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Dove... Did they tell you what your protein levels were? I am glad you made it out of there. I can't believe you do not get snacks. Our hospital gives you 3 meals and 3 snacks. Plus the nurses bring you snacks if your sugar is getting low. Like I said I had DH bring me food last time. They have diabetic moms on a strick diet, but then they have to feed you snacks to keep you from crashing. Good luck with NST this week. I go tomorrow.

I was reading on everyone's post how you pack diapers, the hospitals here give you tons of that stuff. You even get a free diaper bag. You get the Vaseline for the little boys Circumcision, nursing pads, and postpartum pads. They stock you up.

Libbysmum... I know how you feel about keeping up with DD. It is no easier at 3 except she can use the bathroom on her own. Do you think you will go pass your due date?

Well we are going to try Saturday for our yardsale. We have to get this stuff moved out of our house. I hope it doesn't rain. Nothing exciting going on this week. Just NST and OB. I hope they call today with my induction date.

Beachgal... DH had to show me a pic of the nasty hole. You could easily stick 2 fingers in it. It looked awful. It was a brown recluse spider, he was days away from being septic. It is scary to think you can be bitten and not even know it until it gets bad.


----------



## beachgal

Well I had my first scare and visit to the hospital! Last night I noticed that Bb wasn't moving and normally he is very active at night. I tried all the tricks to get him to move but it wasn't working. I knew I had my specialist appt this morning so I waited.
When I told the specialist, he sent me right over to the hospital (across the street) for a NST. 
After 3 hours of monitoring, they said everything looked good and sent me home. Bb didn't move at first but after they gave me a Popsicle and then a big glass of juice. That seemed to work. But last night I had tried a giant brownie (so good!) this morning I had juice and nothing worked. I guess Bb knew he better start moving or else!
While hooked up i had consistent Braxton hicks and I thought oh god, I hope I'm not in labour bc I didn't bring my hospital bag! Haha so
Silly the things you think of!
So thankfully everything is ok and I had my first unofficial dry run to the hospital and birthing unit (and they took my registration for my room once I do give birth). I'm just so thankful everything is ok!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## dove830

JulieBoggs said:


> Dove... Did they tell you what your protein levels were? I am glad you made it out of there. I can't believe you do not get snacks. Our hospital gives you 3 meals and 3 snacks. Plus the nurses bring you snacks if your sugar is getting low. Like I said I had DH bring me food last time. They have diabetic moms on a strick diet, but then they have to feed you snacks to keep you from crashing. Good luck with NST this week. I go tomorrow.
> 
> I was reading on everyone's post how you pack diapers, the hospitals here give you tons of that stuff. You even get a free diaper bag. You get the Vaseline for the little boys Circumcision, nursing pads, and postpartum pads. They stock you up.
> 
> Libbysmum... I know how you feel about keeping up with DD. It is no easier at 3 except she can use the bathroom on her own. Do you think you will go pass your due date?
> 
> Well we are going to try Saturday for our yardsale. We have to get this stuff moved out of our house. I hope it doesn't rain. Nothing exciting going on this week. Just NST and OB. I hope they call today with my induction date.
> 
> Beachgal... DH had to show me a pic of the nasty hole. You could easily stick 2 fingers in it. It looked awful. It was a brown recluse spider, he was days away from being septic. It is scary to think you can be bitten and not even know it until it gets bad.




beachgal said:


> Well I had my first scare and visit to the hospital! Last night I noticed that Bb wasn't moving and normally he is very active at night. I tried all the tricks to get him to move but it wasn't working. I knew I had my specialist appt this morning so I waited.
> When I told the specialist, he sent me right over to the hospital (across the street) for a NST.
> After 3 hours of monitoring, they said everything looked good and sent me home. Bb didn't move at first but after they gave me a Popsicle and then a big glass of juice. That seemed to work. But last night I had tried a giant brownie (so good!) this morning I had juice and nothing worked. I guess Bb knew he better start moving or else!
> While hooked up i had consistent Braxton hicks and I thought oh god, I hope I'm not in labour bc I didn't bring my hospital bag! Haha so
> Silly the things you think of!
> So thankfully everything is ok and I had my first unofficial dry run to the hospital and birthing unit (and they took my registration for my room once I do give birth). I'm just so thankful everything is ok!
> How's everyone else doing?

I believe they said my protein levels were at +2...I'm not sure what that actually means though. I also have an NST tomorrow, and will be bringing all of our bags with us again, just in case. The not knowing is drving me crazy, lol. The biggest perk about having a C-section is knowing exactly when you're having the baby, lol....any time within the next 12 days is just not cutting it for me, haha.

Hope you get to have your yard sale. Can your DH handle it without you? That's a lot of work for you, at this stage, especially since you should be taking it easy with your BP....

Beachgal--How scary! I'm glad everything turned out fine. He's a little troublemaker already;)


----------



## JulieBoggs

Beachgal... I am glad you and LO are okay. Are you going to get regular NST now? These little boys are stubborn.

DH will be helping with the yard sale. He is pretty good about taking orders. Lol. He will do most of the work.


----------



## beachgal

No scheduled NST's for now, and my next appt with my Specialist isn't until next Wed. So I have some time in between appts!
As for my surgery report, the Specialist still hasnt received it. Can you believe that?! Even the Dr and nurse that were monitoring me even tried! After 3 hours, they still didn't have it either. The Dr. tried to reassure me saying that she will call the Dr. herself and get the report (also saying that we still have time - lol seriously?!)
Nothing like waiting till the final hour... ugh!
Good luck with your garage sale Julie!
Libbysmum - so nice that you had some help with DD and a good day out :)
Dove - good luck tomorrow! Smart idea to bring your bags just in case ;)
Barbi, Shanoa, Myra (sorry if I missed anyone!) - how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Libbysmum

Uncomfortable but getting on with things here. Been invited to coffee/tea at a friends house. I am bringing L so she can have a playdate with the other ladies kids. Hopefully wear her out and then bring her home for a nap. Heart burn is killing me and it is only 9 in the morning! 
How scary about the spider! Yikes...what a good story he will have now to tell the little one. Glad they found it when they did!
My DH works in a warehouse and I am always terrified that some creepy crawling might be lurking back behind a box or something. He went off early this morning to the Gym. His 5 day trial membership was expiring today so he wants to join up officially. I said if he was going to go spending money on himself that I should get the same for myself...LOL what do you girls reckon?


----------



## beachgal

Omg libbysmum I totally know what you mean about the heartburn!!! I feel like its getting worse! Lets hope it gets better for us soon :)
I definitely think you deserve something if hubby gets the gym membership ;).


----------



## JulieBoggs

I agree Libbysmum, you also get to do something for yourself. 

The heartburn for me is at night. I try to prop myself up but it doesn't really help. I am taking DD with me to the NST tomorrow. I hope she is good for me. I want to save some money and not send her to the babysitter. I can't believe girls our babes will be in our arms in the next few weeks. So excited!!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

NST was fine. Up all night with DD. I took her with me and she threw up a little when I got parked, cleaned her up and went in. She was fine and when we started to leave she was complaining she didn't feel good. I stopped to take lunch home and she threw up all over herself while I was in the drive-thru. Almost to the house she really let loose. What an awful mess. She is running a temp and just laying on the couch. I hope I do not get it. I need a nap. 

Hope everyone is having a better day then me.


----------



## Shanoa

Great news your NST went well, Julie, but awful that your DD is not well. I hope you will both be OK.

Beachgal- so glad everything worked out with your little one.

Dove - how did your NST go?

Libby - you definitely should get something for you too!

Nothing exciting to report here. My feet have started looking like balloons with stubby toes sticking out of the top after work each day. Today I turned my desk bin upside down and put my feet up on it. I'm not sure it did a lot but I will give it another try tomorrow. Only 11 more days of work to go. Woohoo!

I've got a bit of a pain just to one side of the center line of my tummy. I think I've pulled a muscle during one of my hayfever sneezing fits:(

I've also abandoned the gym. I haven't been for over 2 weeks. I just don't have the energy.

I've started listening to my hypnobirthing cds. Has anyone else tried this? I'm not totally convinced but I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## dove830

Shanoa said:
 

> Great news your NST went well, Julie, but awful that your DD is not well. I hope you will both be OK.
> 
> Beachgal- so glad everything worked out with your little one.
> 
> Dove - how did your NST go?
> 
> Libby - you definitely should get something for you too!
> 
> Nothing exciting to report here. My feet have started looking like balloons with stubby toes sticking out of the top after work each day. Today I turned my desk bin upside down and put my feet up on it. I'm not sure it did a lot but I will give it another try tomorrow. Only 11 more days of work to go. Woohoo!
> 
> I've got a bit of a pain just to one side of the center line of my tummy. I think I've pulled a muscle during one of my hayfever sneezing fits:(
> 
> I've also abandoned the gym. I haven't been for over 2 weeks. I just don't have the energy.
> 
> I've started listening to my hypnobirthing cds. Has anyone else tried this? I'm not totally convinced but I figure it's worth a try.

NST went well....BP had to be done 3 times...was high each time. I'm pretty sure the only reason I got to leave was because they were short staffed and someone that wasn't part of the maternity ward did the tests. Dr appt tomorrow hopefully she doesn't send me back to the hospital....

Julie--glad your NST went well, sorry about your DD and you for having to clean up the messes :(

Shanoa--I've only had swollen feet AFTER having a baby--it was horrible! Must be doubly so, while pregnant.


----------



## Libbysmum

oh no I hate when the little ones get sick. So hard to comfort them after the throw ups. I hope she feels better soon and doesn't pass on any germs. 
I took DD to playgroup break up party (end of term) and she had a great time but came home and had about 10min sleep in the car and thinks she is done with her nap? Ugh! My mother came over and suggested taking her for a few blocks around in the stroller to try and get her to nap. I said she could try but I don't know if she will cooperate. So I am enjoying a very rare moment to myself! Bliss! I feel a bit constipated today :( not comfortable!
Glad your test went ok. I have my Dr appointment Friday! 38 weeks down and hoping like crazy that this baby comes soon!


----------



## myra

Glad to see things are continuing to go well despite the many stressful hospital and NST visits you are all having. 

For those of you with lots of swelling and carpal tunnel (which for me was made worse by the swelling), you can try taking B6 vitamin. My chiropractor suggested it because I had the same issue. I can't remember the amount, but you can take a look online for that. It helped with the swelling and the carpal.

We've been hanging on here- some days doing ok and on others, just barely getting by. Connor has now been in the hospital for 64 days, longer than we ever imagined it would be when he was first born. But we might finally be getting close to bringing our boy home...he hasn't had a Brady in 2 1/2 days. If he continues to go spell-free for 6 more days, then he can come home on Tuesday. Trying not to get too excited about it since we've been down this road once already and were heartbroken when he went downhill....but all the same, starting to get excited that he will finally be able to come home and that we'll FINALLY feel like a family and parents!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra... WTG Connor keep up the good work. He will be sleeping in his big boy room next week. Sending positive thoughts your way. 

DD is herself this morning. We already had our first argument. She is still slow about wanting to eat. I figure she will eat when she feels ready. DH come home early yesterday to help me with the mess. The car needed scrubbed out. I didn't have the stomach. I did take the carseat apart and wash it. I just hope I don't get it.

Dove... Hope your BP is better at your Dr appt. We are so far along they are quick to put you in the hospital. Lay on your left side as much as possible.

Libbysmum... Enjoy your minutes of quiet time. I know how you cherish the little time alone you do get. I love when DD goes down to her aunt and uncle's awhile. They live 2 houses down from us.

Beachgal... Hope you are okay!!!

Shanoa... Any elevation has to be good for your feet. Maybe you will start to see a difference. Do you have any thoughts of what your LO is?


----------



## Shanoa

Heya Myra. Great to hear from you. You, hubby and Connor are often in my thoughts. Sorry to hear you are still having a bumpy ride. I will be crossing all of my fingers for a Tuesday journey home for you all. You're almost half way there already!

Thanks for the B6 recommendation. I will do some googling now.

Julie, you are absolutely right, the upturned bin seemed to help quite a bit today so I will carry on.

I thought I would have a feeling one way or the other about the gender of the LO but I'm really not sure.

Both my mother and MIL think girl. But then to balance that, all of you lovely ladies also due in July are expecting boys...

I've also read all about the wives tales and they seem to be split down the middle too. Even the wedding ring on a strand of hair swung to indicate both boy & girl at the same time! Haha confusing:)

Libby - glad you are not feeling any signs of a tummy upset

Dove - good news on NST. Hope bp comes down soon.

Beachgal - you've gone a little quiet. I hope all is ok with you.


----------



## Libbysmum

DD has a cold...I hardly slept cause she was so snuffly and crying in her sleep! Poor girl! I hope she wont pass her germs to me! DH was very sweet as he knew what a rough night I had had so he made me a nice cup of coffee this morning and helped me with some laundry! Miracles do happen!
He took the car today so if I go into labor He better hurry on home!


----------



## dove830

Seems like the littles are all getting June colds/bugs :( So hard to deal with, and worse when we're so heavily preggers. 

Dr appt was interesting....GBS test came back negative, not that it matters, but good to know in case I actually DO go into labour. My belly is measuring 43.5 weeks....omg....6.5 weeks ahead!!! There's apparently a lot of fluid in there though, so it's not ALL baby. They estimated that he's about 8 lbs right now though:wacko: Of course, my BP was ridiculous. So I have to have an NST on Saturday, then again on Tuesday, then my regular Dr on Wednesday, and then the C-section on Thursday. I'll be 38 weeks exactly. However, if BP gets too ridiculous, or the NST doesn't go well, then they will do the C section right away. So in either 3, 6, or 8 days, we'll have had the baby. Starting to get nervous, even though everything is done, and I've already done this twice before, lol....

Myra--fingers are always crossed for you...

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## beachgal

Oh my goodness Dove, so exciting to know that your baby will be here soon! 
Ladies, I hope your LO's are feeling better and you avoid catching anything. Definitely not the time to be feeling under the weather!
I've had swelling of my hands and feet the last couple of days. I feel like I could gladly lay in an ice bath- haha. So not fun! My mom thinks baby might come around the full moon on Sunday. I'm definitely getting lots of Braxton hicks and pressure down low but we all know that can go on for awhile! 
Myra - I'm crossing my fingers for Connor to come home as planned!!!
Ladies, anyone take any baby bump pictures lately?


----------



## Libbysmum

:flower:Here is my latest bump photo
 



Attached Files:







38 and one day.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shanoa

Oh my gosh, Dove. Not long at all until you meet Lucas! I can understand your nerves. I am right there too. But everything will work out and you'll be holding your little man very soon. How exciting!!!

Beachgal - glad you're ok. I'm suffering the swelling too. It's awful isnt it:( 

Libby - great bump pic!

I will see if I can figure out how to upload a pic...


----------



## Shanoa

Ugh didn't work... try again.


----------



## Shanoa

I feel like I have a soccerball up my top!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0592.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Libbysmum

SHanoa if I had to guess I am saying a boy for you...such a cute bump.


----------



## Shanoa

Thanks Libbysmum! I'm starting to lean towards boy too but I don't know if that's because both of our mothers are convinced it's a girl so I want to root for the underdog. :)


----------



## dove830

You guys are so cute with your tiny bellies....I'm seriously a house...


----------



## JulieBoggs

I am with you dove. Little petite things, with their beautiful bumps. I am huge and do not want to see a picture of myself. Looking in the mirror is bad enough. 

NST tomorrow morning and OB in the afternoon. Hope all goes well.


----------



## JulieBoggs

New watermelon oreo cookies ladies. Just watched it on the news.


----------



## dove830

JulieBoggs said:


> I am with you dove. Little petite things, with their beautiful bumps. I am huge and do not want to see a picture of myself. Looking in the mirror is bad enough.
> 
> NST tomorrow morning and OB in the afternoon. Hope all goes well.

My belly hangs out of the bottom of all of my maternity shirts now....I've been taking weekly pictures....no wonder my everything hurts, lol.

Good luck tomorrow! I go on Saturday....hoping that they let me leave after and not be made to have the c-section that day....


----------



## JulieBoggs

My DH is always telling me my belly is hanging out. Lol, funny you mention it. 
Good luck Saturday.


----------



## Libbysmum

I agree...I have only 1 shirt that completely covers my belly...the rest sit up showing off my pale flesh. LOL I go to the doctors in about half an hour. Hope all is good! After the doctor I want to go to the baby expo...if I have the energy!
Blasted rain today is going to make it difficult to find good parking!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Libbysmum your day is just starting and our is coming to an end. Have fun and I hope you find good parking.


----------



## beachgal

Gorgeous baby bumps!

My belly also hangs out the bottom of most of my shirts. Haha I've given up trying to hide it!


----------



## myra

dove830 said:


> JulieBoggs said:
> 
> 
> I am with you dove. Little petite things, with their beautiful bumps. I am huge and do not want to see a picture of myself. Looking in the mirror is bad enough.
> 
> NST tomorrow morning and OB in the afternoon. Hope all goes well.
> 
> My belly hangs out of the bottom of all of my maternity shirts now....I've been taking weekly pictures....no wonder my everything hurts, lol.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I go on Saturday....hoping that they let me leave after and not be made to have the c-section that day....Click to expand...

Good luck! I hope that you are in and out of there tomorrow!


----------



## Shanoa

Good luck, Julie & Dove. I hope your appointments go well. Please keep us posted if you can.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I have a c-section scheduled July 5 at 7:30 am because he is still transverse my Dr doesn't think he will turn. Because of the insulin I needed to have a morning delivery. I could not have it at the hospital I wanted but a different hospital. I was upset over it, but have come to terms. I have never had a c-section and I am very nervous about it. I am hoping the scan next Fri shows he turned and we can have a normal delivery. Other then that everything went fine.
Trying to get ready for my yardsale tomorrow.


----------



## Libbysmum

OMgosh yesterday morning I almost ended up crying my eyes out. It was pouring rain so I didn't feel like taking myself or Libby anywhere but had the Dr appointment. Poor darling girl is full of a cold. So I park over the road from the hospital thinking it would be fine and much closer walk than the hospital parking. The shop security guard comes out and sees me leaving the premises and advised me to move the car or get towed...yay back in the car with Libby, drive off to the hospital parking which charges an arm and a leg to park there! I finally find a spot to park in and drop the ticket down the side of the carseat and console...took me ages to get it out then I couldn't for the life of me remember what I had done with the car keys! Meanwhile the student midwife is texting me saying she is up at clinic waiting for me...so I text her saying I am on my way and finally find the keys! Needless to say I was slightly late for the appointment!
But the good news is...baby seems to be doing things as it should. Had a good heartbeat, measured slightly under for due date but nothing concerning. The Doctor was really great and not concerned about me trying for a Vbac so that was a relief. She assumes this labor will be quicker than with Libby...8-12 hours maximum she reckons.


----------



## beachgal

Julie - I will keep my fingers crossed that he turns for you! Any tricks you can do to help encourage him?
Libbysmum - Sorry to hear you had a rough day :( Did you manage to get to the baby expo? 
Great news about baby! Do they think you will go early or past your due date?

I received a call from the Specialist's office today. They finally received my paperwork and I am able to try for a Vaginal birth! What a relief to finally know. Now, the question is when will my little man make his appearance!
Any thoughts on if the Super moon on Sunday is going to affect any of us? The Dr's at the hospital last week said that they are always crazy on full moons...


----------



## beachgal

here are a couple of bump pics. The blue shirt was over a week ago, and the other one was by accident in my backyard the other day. I was standing on the deck talking to my parents and my shadow was on the fence. I thought it looked pretty cool!
 



Attached Files:







june 2013 iphone 240.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2









june 2013 iphone 290.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JulieBoggs

Once again my yardsale didn't happen. My SIL's father passed away last night. My DH and I sat at their house with their daughters until 2am. Needless to say we couldn't get going this morning. Maybe next weekend. We are getting ready to go to Babies R' Us and some other places. I have a sore throat and coughing, my DD is coughing too. Looks like a Benadryl day. It is going to be 91 here tomorrow and my 10 year old DD has a softball game. I will not be staying for the whole thing. 

Enjoy your weekend friends!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh no Julie, that sucks...I am sorry to hear of the death in the family...I guess these things can't be planned :( How horrible!
Beachgal I love the silhouette photo! How unique!
Went to a housewarming party last night for a friend and came home with major heartburn and vomited half the night. YUCK!
DD and DH still are sick and I am praying they don't give me their germs!


----------



## Shanoa

Gorgeous bump pics, beachgal! I especially love the silhouette.

Sorry to hear about the death in your family, Julieb. Hope you are feeling better. You too, Libbysm.

We had a BBQ today with 16 friends over and now we are wiped out. We have only 3 days of work this week then we are taking a long weekend. Not sure where to go yet but it will be great to have a little time together before BB arrives.

Not long now, ladies!


----------



## beachgal

Julie - sorry to hear about Sil's father. Will you try for your yard sale next weekend?
Libbysmum - oh heartburn is nasty, isn't it? Are you feeling better?
Shanoa- your long weekend getaway sounds like a nice idea! Keep us posted :)
Today was 40 degrees Celsius . Ugh so not fun! I'm hoping to go to the beach tomorrow with friends but the weather is calling for thunderstorms and the same heat/humidity as today. I'm hoping the storms stay away so I can find relief at the lake!
Hope you ladies are well :)


----------



## JulieBoggs

I have an upper respiratory virus. I had to go to L&D yesterday, my bp was 188/105. I feel awful and I can't stop coughing. They had to do a BPP ultrasound to check LO because between him moving and me coughing up a lung the monitor could not keep the heartbeat. He looks good and is still transverse. He just isn't going to move. They told me to drink plenty of fluids and rest. I am taking benadryl and robitussin for the cough. I wish DH was home so I could sleep, I am so tired. This is not how I wanted to spend my last weeks pregnant. They said I could have this cough for 10 days, great just want I want.

I was going to do the yardsale next weekend, but who knows how I will feel come then, Playing it by ear. I did make it to Babies R Us Saturday and we pretty much have everything. The downside, it is still in boxes and I need to wash all his things. I have no motivation at this point.

Beachgal... I hope you have a nice sunny day at the beach. Sounds like a relaxing day. 

Libbysmum... Did the germs stay away????

Shanoa... A long weekend away would be a dream. Enjoy!!!!!

Dove... You okay?????


----------



## dove830

beachgal said:


> here are a couple of bump pics. The blue shirt was over a week ago, and the other one was by accident in my backyard the other day. I was standing on the deck talking to my parents and my shadow was on the fence. I thought it looked pretty cool!

LOVE the shadow pic!! I did that myself a couple of months ago, but yours looks much better!



Libbysmum said:


> Oh no Julie, that sucks...I am sorry to hear of the death in the family...I guess these things can't be planned :( How horrible!
> Beachgal I love the silhouette photo! How unique!
> Went to a housewarming party last night for a friend and came home with major heartburn and vomited half the night. YUCK!
> DD and DH still are sick and I am praying they don't give me their germs!

Hope your little one gets better and that you stay germ-free :)



Shanoa said:


> Gorgeous bump pics, beachgal! I especially love the silhouette.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the death in your family, Julieb. Hope you are feeling better. You too, Libbysm.
> 
> We had a BBQ today with 16 friends over and now we are wiped out. We have only 3 days of work this week then we are taking a long weekend. Not sure where to go yet but it will be great to have a little time together before BB arrives.
> 
> Not long now, ladies!

I am SO envious of your energy....I can't even find the strength to clean the house, nevermind have a party, lol. Long weekend sounds fantastic!



beachgal said:


> Julie - sorry to hear about Sil's father. Will you try for your yard sale next weekend?
> Libbysmum - oh heartburn is nasty, isn't it? Are you feeling better?
> Shanoa- your long weekend getaway sounds like a nice idea! Keep us posted :)
> Today was 40 degrees Celsius . Ugh so not fun! I'm hoping to go to the beach tomorrow with friends but the weather is calling for thunderstorms and the same heat/humidity as today. I'm hoping the storms stay away so I can find relief at the lake!
> Hope you ladies are well :)

I used to live in a suburb outside of Toronto....man, I do NOT miss that kind of heat (or the snow/cold in winter). Hope you can find a way to stay cool.



JulieBoggs said:


> I have an upper respiratory virus. I had to go to L&D yesterday, my bp was 188/105. I feel awful and I can't stop coughing. They had to do a BPP ultrasound to check LO because between him moving and me coughing up a lung the monitor could not keep the heartbeat. He looks good and is still transverse. He just isn't going to move. They told me to drink plenty of fluids and rest. I am taking benadryl and robitussin for the cough. I wish DH was home so I could sleep, I am so tired. This is not how I wanted to spend my last weeks pregnant. They said I could have this cough for 10 days, great just want I want.
> 
> I was going to do the yardsale next weekend, but who knows how I will feel come then, Playing it by ear. I did make it to Babies R Us Saturday and we pretty much have everything. The downside, it is still in boxes and I need to wash all his things. I have no motivation at this point.
> 
> Beachgal... I hope you have a nice sunny day at the beach. Sounds like a relaxing day.
> 
> Libbysmum... Did the germs stay away????
> 
> Shanoa... A long weekend away would be a dream. Enjoy!!!!!
> 
> Dove... You okay?????

Look at it this way--you're getting your sickness over now instead of while in labour;) Hope it doesn't last too long :( 

Everything with me is fine. I'm feeling so lazy and unmotivated though. Should be 3 more days until we have Lucas, so that's exciting. We took the kids to the beach on Friday, and it dawned on me, as I was laying in the sand, relaxing, that that would be the last time with just 2 kids at the beach and that I would have to go back to making sure the baby doesn't eat sand or anything again, lol....Something else that's weird...I'm already sad to lose my bump--and I still have it...for a few days anyways. I think maybe because I know this is the last baby....and I don't necessarily love being pregnant. Sounds so awful, I know. Some people love it, but my pregnancies are so hard, that it's difficult to enjoy them:dohh: I love when they're here though, that's more my element, lol.

I finally finished Lucas' baby blanket:thumbup::happydance: OH picked out the colours, and they are on the darker side so it doesn't look so baby-ish...especially compared to the soft pastel colours I did for my first 2, where I picked out the colours. 

Hope everyone is doing well, and getting healthy and staying cool!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all Julie I woke up coughing today...bloody germs! DH has the URI and been coughing all over the place and DD has a pretty nasty cold...I really was hoping to avoid the plague!

Thanks for the updates ladies.
If anyone wants to add my facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/empop2009
That ways we can keep in touch after all our babies are here.


----------



## beachgal

What a great idea Libbysmum! I will add you now.... Where did you get the link to your profile? I'm trying to figure it out, but apparently having a pregnancy moment. Once I do, I'll post mine :)
Well it was another hot, humid day here. I went to the beach with my dogs and soaked my legs - which felt so good. I'll be happy when this swelling goes away. I thought that maybe last night was the start of things with some cramping and stronger BH, but nope! BB is still comfy inside!
Julie/Libbysmum - feel better soon ladies! 
Dove - I know exactly what you mean about missing your bump. I asked my mom about that yesterday because I have a feeling I will feel depressed after. I'm hoping that by being aware ahead of time that it will help prevent me from going to far into postpartum depression. It will feel weird to not have this massive beach ball and baby inside me!

So I need some help ladies! I still haven't decided on a name. I really like Emerson but i'm so worried because it seems to be such a popular girls name now. I don't want to set my little guy up for problems in school :( What are your thoughts? (My other choice is Blake, and it's the same issue with that name too!)


----------



## JulieBoggs

Libbysmum... I sent you a friend request. My DH is laying on the recliner coughing. I went to bed to cough in peace. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. Maybe you won't catch it. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Beachgal... You will be so happy with your little man in your arms that the bump was a wonderful experience to the present. You are still young enough for another if and when you want. The happiness you have to look forward too with LO will ease the missing bump. I personally like Emerson, and I do not know any girls named that. This is coming from a mom who is naming her son Stone. Lol. 

Any appts this week ladies? I have NST tomorrow, I see the nurse Wed cause my Dr is on vacation. Fri a growth scan, my final one. I can't believe I am having him Fri the 5th. My Dr petitioned the board again about my tubal ligation. I haven't heard back. I am sad that this is our last, but there are things my DH and I want to do before we are too old.

Dove... Your day is basically hours away. So excited for you and to see pics of Lucas. I know the feeling of no motivation. It has left me.


----------



## Libbysmum

I love both those names Beachgal...but yes I see your point about sounding too girly. Blake in my eyes has always been a boy name. I can't think of any girls named BLAKE but maybe it is more of an American thing. I hope you find a suitable name soon! 
I went to my FB profile and copied the html. Hope that helps. 
I got your requests too btw. :) Thanks ladies.
My mum wanted to know if we need her to sleep over this weekend. I said we may because it is DH's birthday this coming Monday and according to my menstral cycle it is also my Due Date... even though the hospital is using the 5th as the due date from the ultrasound photos...but I thought about going out with DH to a movie. He really is keen to see the new Superman.


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies,

Beachgal, both names sound great, Emerson is a name I am familiar with, my friend (who has had three children of her own, two boys and one girl) has named her middle son Emerson. Her husband is Irish and Emerson in Ireland is very popular. Blake is good too, although as Libbysmum put it I haven't heard too many girls called Blake, although there is Blake Lively from Gossip Girl and a few movies. I have to join the long list of admirers of your fence silhouette pic, so beautiful.

Julie, I hope you get over your lurgy soon, nothing could be worse than being sick whilst pregnant. Hope you and family get better soon. Also, I have my next ultrasound and checkup next Monday 1 July and Friday 5 July respectively. If all goes well with this ultrasound, I will ask my hospital to put me back to low care so I can try and give birth in a bathtub. In high care, there is no option for a birth pool/bath and I don't want to have drugs, so hoping that low care will give me what I want and that is a water birth.

I am almost ready to sit down and do my birth plan with my man, but have been so very tired lately. I had my glucose challenge test on the weekend and I slept for such a long time in the afternoon of Saturday that my partner was worried and woke me up. I just couldn't gather enough energy to even make dinner. Is this normal ladies? I feel like I am going downhill in the energy department, but I do have to say I am working full time and will be working up until two weeks before my due date, so there is no end to this until I am ready to drop.

Good luck Dove, you are on the threshold of being a new mum, take care and cherish the time you have left before Lucas greets you.

Ladies, I have been having such vivid dreams/nightmares lately that I am wondering if this is normal. On the weekend I had a dream that I was watching father and son fly fishing in a lake. They caught a huge carp which was gutted right in front of me. Instead of the usual things that would come out of their insides, came two fully grown green tree frogs and three other carps which were a set of twins and one extra. The waters that they caught the fish from were blue and calm and you could see all the way to the bottom, which is not usual for a lake. In my birth country, blue calm waters means pregnancy in a dream and fish means babies. I wonder what frogs mean? Has anyone had any such dreams? I have always been a vivid dreamer and have had the ability to recall dreams in great detail even before pregnancy.


----------



## Libbysmum

barb I been having pretty whacked dreams too...it is normal. I dreamed my toddler locked me in the pantry and I went to labor and gave birth stuck in there so all I had to wrap the baby in was Aluminium foil. Scared me silly! ALl the best for the birth plan and pool...unfortunately they wont do that at the hospital where I am going.
DH also had a bad one where he was holding our baby but I was still in labor? It freaked him out.
I am up late it is 2.30am and I have had cramping like no tomorrow. I am hoping it is some preparing for labor...also had lower back pain fairly mild...nothing I can't handle in the pain department. DD is sleeping in our bed and I didn't want to disturb anybody so came out to the lounge room to sit on my ball.

As for appointments I am done now with mine until my due date...they wont see me probably before that unless I have the baby early. Please please come early Baby!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi girls...

It has been a long day. Spent all afternoon at the hospital. LO did not pass the NST, so we did the BPP ultrasound. He only got a 6 out of 10, the Dr said to watch him again for another hour. Again 6 out of 10. He passed everything but practicing 30 seconds of breathing. Which he did just fine on Sunday. I had my youngest DD with me and her patients was running out. I only got to leave because I promised to come back tomorrow for another look. Ugh!
Here is what the Dr said, he looks good and is getting plenty of oxygen. He wants to do an amnio Thursday and if it comes back he is ready then they will induce me. He said there is no sense in going through all of this another week if we don't have too. And the kicker is he is head down now. He turned from Sunday night to sometime this morning. My OB office called and said the ethic board approved my tubal ligation if I had to have a cesarean. Of course my OB is on vacation and I really need to talk to her not the nurse, who I will see in the morning. 
DH and I talked and agreed we will go with our plan of next Fri. I don't feel going through amnio is good for me or the baby. He is not distressed. I going to see if I can get an OB appt Monday to talk to my Dr. my cough is still horrible and DH came home early like an hour with a coughing fit. This household is on edge!!!
Hope everyone is having a good day. 
Libbysmum.... You might get to go first.


----------



## Libbysmum

I agree...I wouldn't take the amnio test...too risky! The cramps have been inconsistent :( Baaagh so annoying...I just want it out!


----------



## Barbi

Evening ladies,

Sounds like we will all hear of one of you three (Libbysmum/Julie/Dove) having given birth pretty soon. My bet is on Libbysmum, but don't hold me to it.

Good luck with it all. I have only just managed to get home 7.36pm and I am just hanging out for some food and some rest. My feet look like elephant feet right now, today was really bad for the swelling. Don't know why, it just was.

Last night I dreamed that a man put me on fire around the neck area, which I doused with bottles of evian water and then came up all clean, no scars or burning sensation at all. Weird dreams continue.


----------



## myra

I haven't been on here much in the past few days so please excuse me for not responding to your posts. Connor was supposed to come home yesterday but since Saturday has been steadily going down hill again. Trying to regroup and work through yet another heart break. :nope:


----------



## JulieBoggs

Oh myra, I am so sorry. Thoughts and prayers your way. Stay strong!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

LO passed his BPP today. I also have an appt to see my OB on Tuesday. There is paperwork she has to go over with me about the cesarean. The ultrasound tech said he is still transverse. I am not sure if the girl was wrong yesterday or he is just moving. I will know for sure Fri at the growth scan. I let them know that we would not have the amnio. I started washing the clothes yesterday and just started the last load. I had to stop for more cold medicine. DH is at work sick, he wants to save his PTO.

I don't think I have had many crazy dreams. For awhile I dreamed about my ex-husband it was crazy. Other then that nothing off the wall like Barbi.

I hope dove is okay. Hopefully we will hear from her soon.


----------



## beachgal

Myra, sending prayers for Connor :hugs:
Julie, sounds like a stressful day for you yesterday! I hope today is a better day :flower:
Libbysmum, how exciting to be done your appts...now it's just the waiting game!
Barbi, I have had crazy highs and lows with my energy. Some days I have it, and other days I don't want to get out of bed. I've also had crazy dreams too! Nothing the last week, but mind you, I feel like I'm barely sleeping. I'm lucky if I sleep 2 hours at a time. 
Dove, I can't wait to see pics of Lucas!

I had my weekly appt today. Blood pressure was good, no weight gain since last weeks appt, and bb's hb was 144. Dr. asked if I wanted him to check to see if I have dilated and I said sure. Holy heavens, how is that the most painful thing ever?!! How the heck am I going to give birth if I'm sore from my Dr's fingers?! LOL. :dohh:
Anyways, my cervix is soft, and i'm not dilated at all. He said he thinks i'm going to give birth to a 9lb baby - please refer back to my "pain from fingers" comment and the instant fear that hit my face when he said that. He also said he would be surprised if I make it to my due date. I have another appt next Tues., so we will see how the next week goes.
I really hope he's over estimating the 9lb guess :wacko:


----------



## Shanoa

So sorry to hear Connor is not coming home, Myra. Has he stabilised? I hope you will have some good news soon.

Julie, great news on the TL and BPP result. Things seem to be moving forward. Sorry you're all so ill. You'll all kick this thing soon and be fighting fit for the birth.

Libby - have you seen Superman? We went to see it a few weeks ago and were impressed. The effects are incredible.

Barbi- I've been having a few weird dreams too. I had a dream the baby's leg popped out but I wasn't in labour or anything. I woke up totally freaked out.

Beachgal - I like both names. I've not met anyone in the UK with those names but to me they are definitely boys names. Emerson has a bit of a posh sound to it.

We are not going away this weekend:( Funds are tight. We are going to take a few day trips instead. We are going to Canterbury Cathedral tomorrow and to a local stately home I've driven past every day for work but have never visited on Friday.

I'm also keen to go for a swim. It feels so nice to be weightless and without the waddle and pressure.

I only have next week to go at work then I can relax! I can't wait:)


----------



## beachgal

Shanoa, day trips sound like fun too! 
I went to see World War Z last night at the theatres. Bb was active the entire movie with lots of BH. I thought, oh no, please no labour here! 
It was a great, on the edge of your seat, kinda movie!


----------



## Shanoa

Oh you are brave, Beachgal. I'm not sure I could handle watching it (I'm such a scardey cat) but it looks brilliant from the shorts.


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, we plan to see the new superman...if the baby hasn't come. I heard it is good. Right now I am feeling a bit poor...got to wait til Friday before my payday. Just paid the rent and am down to $15 in my savings acount! LOL Thank God I don't have any other bills pending.
I said to DH if I go into Labor today I won't be able to pay the hospital for parking! LOL Thankfully he has some savings in his account!


----------



## Shanoa

I get paid today- thank goodness. Our remortgage kicks in today as well. We will be paying £200 less per month which will be a massive help! I luckily found a very good deal. I had to get it sorted while I still had a semi-decent income (ie. not a maternity income) so talk about cutting it close...

Are any of you ladies suffering from hayfever? It feels like I'm sneezing about 50 times a day at the moment. Any tips on getting relief because I've been told my usual drugs are a no-go?


----------



## Shanoa

Argh suspected water breakage here. We are on the way to triage to get checked out. Well it's given us a kick in the pants to get the hospital bags sorted...


----------



## Libbysmum

wow how [email protected] break! All the best!
Myra, I am sorry to hear about Connor...I hope things turn around for the best soon!
I have two friends popping over tomorrow so I better not break any waters tonight or I will have to cancel.


----------



## beachgal

Keep us posted shanoa when you can! I hope everything is ok :)
I'm having more pressure down low and peeing more often now. I had a bit of spotting yesterday from my internal and I think I lost a bit of my plug. What a waiting game!
I'm sleeping less if that is even possible.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Shanoa.... How exciting, let us know when you can. 

Still very sick with this URI, DH is better today. I am miserable and now throwing up. I have had enough of all this sickness. I do not want to deliver our baby boy sick. I think it is making me depressed. We are having a blah day here, rain rain and rain. I have no errands or Dr appts today. I plan on resting if DD let's me.


----------



## Shanoa

Aww false alarm. I was having braxton hicks when they wired me up to the machine so I thought for sure something was happening but nothing since.

I had an internal. Then doc was a little concerned I was measuring small for dates but have just had an ultrasound and BB is measuring pretty much average. Estimated weight is 6 pound 4 ounces.

I have mixed feelings. I was quite excited to meet the LO but I suppose this way we have a bit more time to prepare. Plus I am a few days shy of full term so I would have had to stay on the maternity ward rather than the birthing centre which looks far less clinical. And so we wait...

I know what you mean about the lack of sleep, beachgal. It's so hot in this waiting room I could easily fall asleep.

Hope you feel better soon, Julie. It is a good sign your DH is feeling better because he was ill before you so hopefully your recovery isn't too far behind his.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hopefully this means your time is coming soon. Are you still working? With a few weeks left your LO should be a nice size. Take it easy and enjoy the last days of your bump.


----------



## Shanoa

I hope so, Julie. DH was pretty disappointed on the way home. It was quite sweet.

Yes I am meant to be back to work next week. We'll see if I make it! The doc said it could still have been my waters and to just check for any more signs over the next 24 hours... exciting!


----------



## Libbysmum

Still nothing here...playdate was cancelled due to the other mother and baby being under the weather.

Libby has been glued to the TV all morning...I really should get her out the house...might be the last opportunity before new baby comes along.


----------



## dove830

Hi Ladies--just a quick note to let you know that we welcomed Lucas Alexander into the world on Thursday, June 27th, at 9:48 am. He is 21.75 inches long, and get this--a whopping 11 lbs 6 oz....I still can't believe it. I am hoping to leave the hospital on Sat, and will post a picture then...can't do it on this phone, apparently! Hope everyone is feeling ok/getting better, and Myra, you and Connor are in my thoughts!


----------



## Libbysmum

:) I am so tired. If I go into Labor feeling this tired I don't know how I will find the strength to push!


----------



## beachgal

dove830 said:


> Hi Ladies--just a quick note to let you know that we welcomed Lucas Alexander into the world on Thursday, June 27th, at 9:48 am. He is 21.75 inches long, and get this--a whopping 11 lbs 6 oz....I still can't believe it. I am hoping to leave the hospital on Sat, and will post a picture then...can't do it on this phone, apparently! Hope everyone is feeling ok/getting better, and Myra, you and Connor are in my thoughts!

Congrats!!!! 11lbs - wow!


----------



## Shanoa

Congratulations Dove! Wow 11 pounds. Ouchie-wawa! So glad everything went well. Looking forward to seeing the pic and hearing more. Hope you're feeling ok.x


----------



## JulieBoggs

Welcome Lucas!!! What a big boy. Congrads to you and your family. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## beachgal

Libbysmum said:


> :) I am so tired. If I go into Labor feeling this tired I don't know how I will find the strength to push!

I feel the same way! I'm dragging my butt around the house. I'm sleeping only 2 hours max at a time and just generally feeling like crap. I have cramps today and had a bath hoping to relax a bit.
How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## myra

Congratulations Dove!!!!! So happy for you and excited to see pics once you've have a chance to come back and update us :)


----------



## myra

Libbysmum said:


> :) I am so tired. If I go into Labor feeling this tired I don't know how I will find the strength to push!

If my experience is anything to go on...once you get to labor, enough adrenaline is coursing through you to find the energy to push. I was in labor for 11 hours (though we didn't realize for the first 9! I was just under observation for the zillionth time and they fully expected contractions to stop and for me to go back to my hospital room. OH made the doc come back and check to see if I was dialited...immediately after got the epidural, threw up and 2 hours and then 3 rounds of active pushing later our little guy was born...granted he was tiny but you all will do great!!!

Speaking of Connor- he passed the 8lb mark yesterday!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi gals!!!

Just got home and went straight for my comfy pj pants. It took 5 hours for two Dr appts and get home. This was last growth ultrasound with the diabetic Dr. LO is weighing in at 8 lbs 8oz. The Dr said he should be a good 9 lbs by next Fri. He is head down. I am not sure if this changes the c-section next week. I will know Tuesday when I see my OB. I am ready and hope my cold is passing. I don't want to deliver sick.
Hope everyone is progressing!!!


----------



## Shanoa

8 pounds is awesome, Myra. Go Connor Snake!

Hope you feel loads better over the weekend, Julie, so you're in top form for Tuesday. Your little man sound like he's in great shape! :)

Our long weekend away turned day-trips-only turned into a hospital day followed by a pj day today! We've done a few chores about the house and watched 2 episodes of Game of Thrones, a Narnia movie and some rubbish television. Not exactly what I had envisaged but pretty relaxing all the same.

We will do the last bit of shopping for the little one tomorrow and little else. I am enjoying this slower pace. I think my brain is finally slowing down to match my waddly body!


----------



## Libbysmum

DH wants to see Superman so we arranged for my mother to babysit and hope that bump stays put during the movie.
Yay Connor- 8pounds! A great achievement! That is pretty much the size of a normal newbie now eh? I can't imagine how impatient you guys must be feeling not having him home yet! I am sure you are getting to know that hospital like the back of your hand by now.
I got to go...DD just shut herself in the kitchen cupboard and is saying "mommy I stuck!" It's kind of cute and hilarious I almost want to leave her there...lol


----------



## Shanoa

Haha aww your post about Libby made me giggle. Bless her.

Did you make it through Superman?


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, but I ate a burger which had a bit too much spice and am now dealing with the heartburn. Superman was great DH loved it!


----------



## Shanoa

Ugh heartburn is horrendous. A friend told me to put a bit of boiling water into a mug, stir in some fennel & honey (or sugar) then top up with milk. Put it all in to the microwave to warm up.

I haven't tried it yet (thankfully BB seems to have dropped a bit recently) but quite a few people have recommended this or similar for heartburn.

Glad you made it thru Man of Steel. DH loved it more than I did. It's definitely one for the boys but pretty good for girls too. I'm not sure if it's weird or not how similar the new Superman looks to the original guy - Christopher Reeve.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I was up every hour through the night. I just want to sleep but it won't happen. I know all of you can relate. It is only 9am and I need a nap. DH is working until 3 and then we are going to the grocery store. I will be exhausted after that. I am swelled up this morning and my feet are tight. I need to go sometime this week for a pedi, so looking forward to that. I was going to do my yardsale tomorrow but it seems like too much work. 

DH and I was talking last night about giving birth. At this point I feel so lazy and tired. I just don't want to go through 10 to 14 hours of labor. It takes me forever. I have a pretty high tolerance for pain but now I don't want to feel it. I can't seem to decide. I hope my Dr makes the decision for me. I am okay with having a cesarean. I guess I will know Tuesday what we are doing. 

We have a holiday Thursday, 4th of July. DH will be home and I plan to just relax and get my mind focused on Fri and meeting our son.

Have a nice weekend, maybe someone will go into labor.


----------



## beachgal

Enjoy your weekend ladies. I hope everyone gets the rest they need! It's our holiday here on Monday...Ideally I'd like to not have BB on a holiday but we'll see what he has in mind. He still seems pretty comfy in there. :)


----------



## Libbysmum

It is DH's birthday tomorrow and I feel kind of badly as I haven't mustered up the energy to make him his fav german chocolate cake. It's so time consuming. I found a packet mix for the cake batter so that shouldn't take too long but the frosting is a bit messy...not looking forward to it at all. I am secretly hoping to go into labour just to avoid baking LOL
Julie...how long labour did you have with your previous kids?
I was told at my last appointment they estimate I will not go longer than 8-12 hours this time all going to plan. That sounds heaps nicer than the 29 hours I had with Libby...I felt so jipped I went through all the pain and labouring and then had the emergency c section...was so hopeful for the endorphin's to kick in but nada.
This baby better cooperate!


----------



## myra

One more day til your due date Libbysmum- exciting!! Hope you get out of baking that cake ;)


----------



## beachgal

I'm with Myra - c'mon baby - cake can wait ;)
The last two nights I've had dreams about Bb. Last night being the most vivid. First dream was that my water broke, so I woke up and jumped out of bed (well you know what "jumped out of bed" means to a 9 month pregnant woman, haha) and just had to rush to the bathroom to pee. Lol no water breaking, boooo.
Next dream was Bb was just born and I was leaving the hospital. I have a party to go to (haha yeah right, first day out of the hospital and I'm going to a party with Bb?). Anyways, I went to a quiet room to breast feed and was trying to make sure I was doing it right and somehow milk squirted everywhere haha oh man. I also referred to Bb as a girl by accident and had to remind myself during the dream that it was a boy! 
I have to say the love I felt looking at Bb in my dream was unreal. I felt like the world had stopped for a moment and it was just me and him. Oh, and I left the party right away bc I wanted to go home and be with just him!
Such a vivid dream!


----------



## Libbysmum

That is some pretty wild dreams beachgal. I had a few wild ones lately too not all baby related. Just stupid things the subconscious is a weird place.
Got the laundry on, packet cake cooling on wire rack. Still no baby! DH was disappointed he had to go to work today.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Myra... How is Connor? Do you have a new date for going home?

DH and I cleaned from top to bottom. I am exhausted and my feet are swelled. When I walk it feels like jell-o wiggling on top of them, so much fluid. 

Dove I hope you and Lucas are home.

We are having a cook out with family Thursday for the holiday, DH will do most of the cooking. I thought of you Emily today at the store. I have chocolate cake mix and needed icing. I bought the pecan coconut for German Chocolate Cake. Beats making homemade, open can and spread. Homemade probably tastes better thou.

Let's have babies this week ladies!!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

one of the hazzards of owning an American husband and living in Australia we don't have cans of pre-made icing. At least not a huge selection. I think we have vanilla and chocolate but that is all. Certain products you just can't access in the shop you would have to send away for it special delivery. He really wants Cheesits (sp) but we can't buy them over here.
Been having a few contractions since making the blinkin cake! That would be right...all that effort and I will end up not even getting a taste if I am in hospital later today...lol I am sure DH will love it.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Your cake looked yummy. I have some cheez-it's in the cabinet. The kids love them. If you ever want a box with some goodies, let me know. I have a good friend in Oshawa, Canada who I am always picking up cereal and hamburger helper and sending it. When she comes to visit she stocks up on minute maid pink lemonade.
Nothing exciting today. I have an appt with the family Dr today. Just updating my info and setting up LO and DH for appts. 
Last night my hubby was making fun of my feet, saying they didn't look like feet. He said when I go get my pedi tomorrow they will be arguing in the back who has to touch them. I said they all are oriental and they will be talking about me in front of me and I won't know. LOL.


----------



## beachgal

Lol Julie, I've had that happen (prepregnancy) where I'm certain the pedicure ladies were talking about me!
Today is Canada day so everything is closed. I think I'm going to a friends house for a bit and then visit my uncle. But I've been pretty lazy and tired this morning and just woke up from a nap.
Crazy to think this baby will be here in less than 2 weeks time at the most! I have my appt tomorrow so I wonder if the Dr will do a sweep. Or if my cervix has changed at all since last week!
Libbysmum- I had a dream last night that you had your baby!


----------



## Shanoa

Happy Canada Day, Beachgal!

I hope your babies come soon, ladies, but I am crossing my legs for another week and a bit. Totally selfishly I want to finish work and have a bit of a break first!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Your dream was reality for Libbysmum. He is huge.


----------



## beachgal

Well tonight I had a bath and wasn't feeling great. Afterwards I ended up throwing up and loose bm's. I'm laying in bed now feeling nauseous still and some cramping. Don't know if this is the start of something or something I ate today that isn't agreeing with me. Either way, I hate feeling sick!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hope you feel better. Bad enough waiting for the big day, then getting sick. Hopefully you get to be next. We both go to the Dr tomorrow, hopefully leave with some good news. I can't wait to see Dove's little Lucas. Hope they are doing well. I can't believe how big Emily's baby was. I had to look up the conversion to pounds. Lol. She has me wanting a German chocolate cake and it is consuming my thoughts. I can almost taste it. I hope she got to have a vaginal birth, I know she wanted that.
Our family doctor said I now have a sinus infection and was given antibiotics. Hope it all goes away by Friday.
Try to just rest beachgal!!


----------



## Shanoa

I just saw Libby's news on Facebook. 9 pounds 7ounces. Wow! I'm looking forward to hearing how she got on. He is a proper cutie!

Goodluck tomorrow, Julie. And I hope you feel better real quick. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick it.

Beachgal, it could be the start! Argh how exciting! Keep us posted.x


----------



## beachgal

Good luck today Julie! Hope that sinus infection goes away quickly. 
I hope dove and Lucas are doing well. Can't wait to see pictures!
Libbysmum- look forward to reading your birth story :). I hope it went smoothly. 
Shanoa and other ladies, you can find me on libbysmum's Facebook - my name is Eileen. Feel free to add me as a friend! :)
Shanoa, enjoy your last week of work!


----------



## beachgal

Well had the fastest appt ever at the drs! He checked baby's hb, and booked me for an induction on July 12th if Bb doesn't arrive by then. He thinks my tummy upset could be food related. 
I asked him if he would be checking my cervix and he said no, not unless I want him to and that I look comfy and not in labour. Haha. 
So the wait continues :)


----------



## JulieBoggs

10 days seems forever away, but not really. Do a lot of walking. Still hooked up to the NST machine. They are being slow here today.


----------



## beachgal

Hope your appt goes well Julie! Will you keep your c section date for Friday?


----------



## Shanoa

12th- how exciting beachgal! Hope you're feeling better.

I found you on Facebook and have sent a request. Other ladies you can find me too on Libbymum's friends list. My name is Kylie.


----------



## beachgal

I must be feeling better because I ate a row of chocolate fudge cookies lol. 
;)


----------



## JulieBoggs

Just made it home. My pedi and mani was relaxing. LO is head down. I am being induced still Fri now at 6am. I will try to have a vaginal birth. She said I may still need a c-section we will have to see how it goes. I am ready to meet baby Stone.


----------



## beachgal

Julie, that is so exciting!!!


----------



## Shanoa

Aww I've got baby arrival envy. 5th & 12th for you both is so exciting!

I've got a feeling I'm going to be last to deliver. BB seems super-comfie in there and is making no signs of moving:(


----------



## JulieBoggs

Dove... I hope you and Lucas are okay. Let us know when you can.

Emily... Are you home with Ethan yet?

With all my kids I came home the next day, I hate staying any longer then 24 hours. I know if a c-section I will have to stay longer but I am hoping 24 hours will be the longest.


----------



## beachgal

I'm so exhausted today. I feel like I could sleep all day. But instead I'm going to go out and walk and try to get things moving. But I'd much rather crawl back into bed!


----------



## JulieBoggs

I am with you. I did not want to get up this morning. I think I am bored and that adds to being sleepy. Tomorrow is our holiday and I could be making mac salad or a cake, who wants to do that? This is DH's last day for a week and an half. My DD is chatty Cathy and I want her to stop. Lol, I am awful. My other kids are with their dad at the Columbus Zoo today. Perfect day for it. DH and I are going to do some last minute shopping tomorrow at Target.
Even though I have been through this 4 times, I am nervous. I feel lazy too. Meaning with my others I wanted to experience everything. I was all about natural birth. Not so much this time. Knock me out!!! I don't want to feel anything but the sensation of pushing. My girlfriend said that was okay and I was allowed to be that way. I know my attitude will change when the adrenalin kicks in.

Beachgal...
Are you going to go stay near your mom after the baby comes? Do you have to find a new job or could you transfer from your old job? I was lost the first time when I had to leave my son and go back to work. By the second I was ready to be around adults and work. I will stay home for awhile with DD and LO until I go mad and then decide about something to do.


----------



## beachgal

Julie - I hope you feel better tomorrow and have more energy for your last minute shopping trip :) Do you have any other plans for your holiday tomorrow?

I still feel like crap. I managed to go out shopping with my mom - more like me just walking around following her. I needed to walk and keep moving otherwise I would have slept all day. We went for dinner at the Chinese buffet, which normally i'm a champion at eating, but tonight just didn't feel good. So I had very little to eat and have come home to spend the rest of the evening relaxing.

My parents have been gracious and offered me to live with them for the year that I'm on maternity leave from work. I'm not sure if I'll stay the entire year, but it's nice to have that as an option. I don't know if I'll return back to my job (move back across Canada) or apply to other places closer to home. My job is secure, but only at that location. I would have to apply like other internal candidates to other properties. I'm going to start to look at options around the 6th month mark and go from there.

As a first time mom, I often feel like a crazy woman trying to figure out what each cramp, or pain means...especially at this stage in the game! Did you ladies feel the same way with your first?


----------



## Shanoa

It's great that you have that support from your family, beachgal. As you say, it gives you options but must also give you a feeling of security at this precious time when you've got so much going on. A supportive family is priceless.

I know what you mean about analysing every ache and pain. I had a period-like pain when I woke up this morning so started thinking 'is today the day?' But then I remembered I had the same pain yesterday morning. Ugh.

Well a few people have said at work that from Sunday we are due a 2 week heatwave (by heatwave they mean 27ish degrees- yay summer finally arrives in Blighty) so I'm ok to play the waiting game for a bit longer. I have some serious plans involving a sun lounger, sleep and my Game of Thrones novel:)

Only one more day til you meet your LO, Julie!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Even though this isn't my first I still analyze ever pain. I think if I feel a cramp I might be starting the process. I got up about 10pm throwing up. I pee'd myself and everything. DH ran me a bath and put me in it to clean up the mess. I got out and started the process again. I was so sick, then on top of that my sugar went low. I was a mess!! Not sure what was going on, but I am not 100% this morning. DH is cooking breakfast and making stuff for the cookout today. I really just want to stay in bed.
Tomorrow is the big day. Getting nervous about the whole process.
Beachgal... What a lovely family you have. You are truly blessed. Enjoy each and every day.


----------



## beachgal

Oh no Julie!! I hope you feel better today and are able to enjoy the holiday and the day before your LO arrives! I'm so excited for you but I completely understand your nerves :). I'm nervous just thinking mine will come sometime in the next 8 days lol.
Shanoa, I keep hearing about game of thrones. Maybe I should look into it! How many books are there? 
Today the humidity and heat is back for the next few days :( ugh. So uncomfortable. 
I'm off to get my highlights touched up. Wouldn't that be something if my water breaks at my hairdressers? Haha.
Still feeling yucky... Not a fan of this feeling!
C'mon baby!
Enjoy your day ladies :).


----------



## JulieBoggs

I started watching the show on HBO. I didn't get passed first couple episodes. It looks good, and of course the books are much better. Rain on and off today. DH is making my German choc cake. I wanted it so bad and I don't even feel like eating it.
We just got back from Target, of course it was my luck they were out of the tub spa I wanted for the baby. I was upset. DH said he would go to a different Target this weekend. I have everything packed and ready. I will probably not sleep tonight. 
I will try to give you updates through out the day.


----------



## beachgal

Mmmmm cake :)
What time do you go in tomorrow?


----------



## JulieBoggs

6am, who knows what time they will start the pitocin. I dread that stuff, but I have no choice with an induction. I pray for a quick birth!!! Only one of mine turned out fast, 4 hours. The rest have been 10 to 14 hours. Ugh! You just get so exhausted after about 8 hours of labor. I can only focus on holding my little man in my arms.


----------



## dove830

Hi ladies :) I can't believe Lucas is already a week old. He's a very good baby, and usually only cries when he's hungry. He had his first dr appointment on Tuesday, and was only 1 oz shy of his birth weight, so he's doing really well. The kids are so taken by him, it's so wonderful to see. Everything has been so amazing, and I feel so blessed <3 The only hard part is the recovery. I don't do so well with pain, lol. They don't do Tylenol 3's anymore for pain management after a c-section, it's just extra strength Tylenol, so I'm feeling it a lot more. However, it's only been a week, so I know it'll be ok. I'm going to try to attach a couple of pictures of my little froggy...he's so big, he doesn't look like a newborn, lol. I can't imagine how squished he must've felt in my belly....

I hope everyone is hanging in there ok....you're all SO close now, you'll be holding your little ones in no time, and how you feel now won't matter, I promise:)

Good luck tomorrow Julie, will be thinking of you!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130628-01609.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20130703-01675.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JulieBoggs

Lucas is such a handsome little man. He is huge. I am glad to hear everyone is good. I can't believe they do not give something stronger for pain. I hope you heal fast. 

I can't wait to hold my little man tomorrow.


----------



## beachgal

Congrats Dove!!!! What an exciting week it must have been for you! I hope the pain goes away soon and you are back up feeling 100% :)
Julie, good luck tomorrow!!! Keep us posted when you can!!!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

IV in, 100 questions answered, and LO has moved his head. He is to the right and I am barely a fingertip dilated. They called the Dr waiting to hear what we are doing.


----------



## JulieBoggs

C-section at 10 am.


----------



## beachgal

Only a couple more hours now!


----------



## Shanoa

Dove, Lucas is lovely! He is a proper little lad. Hope your recovery is super-speedy.

Julie- all the best for today. I hope everything went perfectly. Looking forward to hearing your news.

Beachgal- there are 5 books in the A Song of Ice & Fire series. I have the first 3. The tv series is sooo gripping that I've had to try the books. The author, George RR Martin is described as the American Tolkien. Hope you're feeling better today.x


----------



## dove830

Thanks ladies:)

Julie, hope the c-section went well, and you're with your little man:thumbup:


----------



## beachgal

I will have to keep an eye out for the books next time I'm out :)
How is everyone doing?
I went to my friends house to float in her pool. It was so nice to feel weightless and less swollen! I'm going back tomorrow bc it's suppose to be 35 degrees tomorrow - ugh!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Ladies, How is Julie doing? Has her baby arrived yet? We are finally home from the hospital. I was actually enjoying the time there not having to get up and clean the house or make meals etc. It was hard though to rest as people keep coming in to check your blood pressure or offer you some information about physiotherapy or whatever. I am still on antibiotics and pain killers for the next 5 or so days. Ethan's arrival was pretty rapid. From my first contraction at about 2.30pm until he was in my arms at 10.12pm. My water broke around 8.30pm from bouncing on the ball at the birthing suite and then it wasn't long before Ethan showed up. They had the mirror there for me to see his head kept crowning then sinking back...frustrating but we did not realize how large he would be as I was informed at my last antenatal appointment that he was a week undersize for his due date! Quite glad we decided to head out to the hospital when we did as they are doing roadworks etc and there are sometimes 30min delays to go over a road that normally takes less than 3 mins in good traffic. DH drove me in saying "do I take a left here?" I was like "don't you know the route already?" LOL


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi ladies. It is 1am here and here too you get woken at all hours. I finally have the strength to write. The whole c-section was fast and pretty much painless. It was towards the end I started throwing up. I could not stop. They gave me meds for it which put me to sleep. I slept and threw up the whole day into the evening. I have yet to hold my baby. They said I had a really bad reaction to the antistatic. I am praying today will be better and I can bond with Stone. He is just perfect and is a red head. They said if I would of had the induction an emergency c-section would of happened. The cord was set to come out first. I did get my tubal so no more babies. My girlfriend posted pics on my Facebook for me. I will try to put some on here later. He was not as big as thought, 8 lbs 10 oz and 21 feet long.
Hope everyone is good.


----------



## Shanoa

Wow that was a quick delivery, Libbysmum! I'm hoping mine is something similar. It's amazing how wrong they were about the birth weight. Maybe it was better not to have known anyway.

Good news you planned your trip in well. My hubby went the wrong way to the hospital when we had our false alarm. He was hoping I didn't notice. I said please go right next time because I think things will be a bit more serious then!

Julie your reaction to the drugs sounds awful. Are you feeling ok now? I hope you get to hold Stone soon. I can't wait to see some piccies!

No signs of movement here. But I had my last day of work yesterday and BB got spoiled. So many pressies from friends and colleagues. I will post some piccies of the amazing nappy cake a couple of ladies made. It's so impressive. Like a work of art. I don't want to open it!


----------



## myra

Dove- Lucas is gorgeous. Congrats!!

And Congratulations Julie and Libbysmum!!! Very excited for all of you! Looking forward to pics when you have a chance.

Shanoa, beachgal and barbi- how are you all doing?

I'm way behind on the thread so I've only seen the last 2 pages so far...will catch up soon. BUT I have the best possible reason for being behind. After 77 LONG days in the NICU, over 150 trips to the hospital to visit with him, two rounds of antibiotics, a blood transfusion, 50+ different nurses, a paycheck's worth of parking and hospital food, two potential discharge days that have come and gone, countless challenging conversations advocating for his care, many setbacks and heart breaks,...Connor finally came home on Tuesday!!! We are adjusting to and enjoying life as a family outside the confines of a hospital and so thrilled to finally be living under one roof. Here are a couple pics of Connor....our former 3lb 7oz little baby has packed on the pounds and is now 8 1/2 pounds!
 



Attached Files:







MJ4A9079-1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4









MJ4A8981.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Shanoa

FANTASTIC news, Myra! It must be such a welcome relief to know that your (once little) man has developed so well. He's a fighter. If he can win such difficult early battles there will be no stopping him!

Is that it now? Is he back to the standard number of vaccines and tests or do you need special check ups for a little while longer?

Love the piccies. He's such a handsome lad.

I'm waddling along, Myra, thanks for asking. Snoring like a trooper and tossing and turning like I'm on a trampoline (so DH tells me). It will be 30 degrees tomorrow so I will be doing very little other than watching the men's Wimbledon final and napping. I hope everyone else is feeling ok and having a relaxing weekend.x


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats Julie on little Stone! I have the same horrible reaction to general anathetic so now I tell the hospital in advance and they put some kind of non-vomit medication in the Iv drip so it prevents it to some degree. I really love that he is a red head! That is so awesome. My nieces are red heads and adorable. My mother and uncle etc are also red heads. It may not carry over to Ethan or Libby as DH has American Indian blood in his veins so his hair is quite dark. 
We had a horribly stressful night last night with feeding difficulty. My nipples are so bloody aweful and Ethan is quite a little shark when latching on and did a fair bit of damage already. I couldn't give him the boobs cause they were bleeding so badly and it was quite late in the evening I didn't know if we would find a store that was open that sold formula. DH drove to about 4 different places searching out and finally someone said he could get it maybe at the Night owl store (a bit like 7-11) and he got a pack of infant formula. By the time he got home I was a wreck crying about how I wanted to breast feed and how guilty I was feeling. I was so relieved Ethan drank from the bottle cause I know that can be a challenge in itself. He guzzled down 120mls in a matter of minutes poor baby was so hungry! He burped up a little but I think the majority stayed in his little tummy. Thankfully this morning I successfully got him to feed off both sides of the breasts without making a bloody mess of things. Huzzah!


----------



## beachgal

Myra- fantastic news!!!

My baby boy arrived fast and furious tonight :). 
Started contractions at 3:15, got ready for the hospital at 5, left just after 6, checked into assessment room at 7 - 3cm dilated, started passing blood clots in the toilet 45 mins later and contractions every 3-4 mins, then wheeled into a room at 845, IV barely hooked up and at 9:07 said I feel like I have to push, and he was born at 9:17.
No time for drugs, no tears/stitches needed and I feel bizarrely good. I think I'm still in shock though lol.
My little man is sleeping on my chest right now... He's like a slice of heaven. 
He weighed 7lbs, 14oz, and all is well.
Ill update more later... After I stop staring at him in awe ;)


----------



## Shanoa

Omg congratulations, beachgal! What fantastic news. I'm so happy for you that everything went so smoothly and quickly! And so naturally.

Looking forward to hearing more. Have you decided if he is a Blake or Emerson... Or something else?

Enjoy every minute. Can't wait to see the piccies!x


----------



## JulieBoggs

Guess who is next in her big day????

Myra I love the pic of Connor in his carseat. He just looks so happy. You would not know the struggles little man has been through by looking at him. The family together at home is the best news ever. Congrats!!!

Emily how is Libby reacting to all of this? Hope the breast feeding goes better in time. Ethan is a cutie. 

Eileen I still can't get over your delivery. How perfect. You are the poster mom for how all mom's dream of delivering. Please do tell us a name... And a pic.

I hope we get to leave tomorrow. When DH gets here today we are going to give Stone a sponge bath. I just want to sit and hold him. 

Hope everyone is fast recovering and enjoying being a mom. 

Dove how is everyone adjusting, siblings? You feeling better?


----------



## dove830

Congrats to you both, Julie, and Beach...

Julie--I hope you're doing well, and were able to hold and feed the baby without having to wait for too long. What an ordeal though! So sorry for the reaction, that is so horrible, glad that part is over. 

Beach--what the heck?! Perfect labour! How exciting.

Myra--SO SO happy that you are all home together at last...enjoy it.

Shanoa--any day now:thumbup:

AFM, we're all fabulous, and everyone is in love with Lucas <3 

I'm healing mostly ok, but there is one spot, on my left side that still hurts when I try to get out of bed, or use my stomach muscles....if I have any of those left, lol.

Can't wait to see more pictures!!!!


----------



## JulieBoggs

Feeling much better!!! On track to leave tomorrow afternoon. I hope these pictures load. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## dove830

Awwwww.....look at all that hair....what a sweetheart :)


----------



## Libbysmum

So happy for little Emersons safe arrival Beachgal. He does sound like he is a good baby just ideal how wonderful your birth story is! Makes me jealous!
Myra glad you got home with your gorgeous boy. How is Connor adapting to home life?
Libby is coping okay here with her new brother. She seems quite the little mother and likes to hold him and kiss him and worries when she hears him crying. She has had a couple of talking to's about being too rough. A few tantrums but I think that is because she is having broken sleep like the rest of us with Ethan crying in the night.
Ethan is difficult to feed as he is such a big boy I suppose he has a big appetite and my poor breasts are finding it hard to keep up the demand.
I can hardly believe he is already 1 week old!!!!!


----------



## Shanoa

Aww Julie he is adorable! I love his hair colour and he just looks like it would be hard to stop cuddling him! Great that you will be home soon.

Libby I had always registered the effect of a big baby during labour but I had never thought of the knock on effect on breastfeeding. Are you experiencing pain or is it in milk supply?

I'm really hoping to breastfeed my LO but you hear so many failure stories. Do you have any words of advice for a newbie?

I'm so pleased for you all with your little ones. I really can't wait to join the July baby club now. I have to try to be patient!


----------



## dove830

I know what you mean, Libby about the baby eating often, lol, my "little guy" was 11 lbs 6 oz. If you think about it though, babies breastfeed to about 6 months without anything else, so I'm sure it'll all settle itself.

Shanoa, the absolute best pieces of advice I can give (this is my 3rd exclusively breastfed baby, and I was so confused with my first), is to find a good support system, like La Leche League, for when you have problems (and you likely will, until you both figure it out), get a few tubes of Lansinoh cream, and the first 2 weeks are really hard. After that, it's so much easier, because your nipples adjust, you know what to expect, and baby is figuring it out. :)


----------



## Shanoa

11'6!!! Omg, Dove you must be superwoman!

Thanks very much for your breastfeeding advice. 2 weeks will be a good initial time frame to keep in my head so I know to keep persevering and not give up on it. I really, REALLY want to breastfeed. All the rest of it I'm happy to go with the flow but breastfeeding is the one thing I feel really strongly about. 

There is a breastfeeding clinic once a week in my area but then we attended NCT classes which spent a bit of time talking about breastfeeding theory and the instructor said we could call or visit her at any reasonable hour which is reassuring.

I will buy some of that Lansinoh cream too. Thanks for the pointer. I will pack some in my hospital bag just in case.

I hope everyone is feeling well and enjoying time with your little ones.


----------



## Libbysmum

I heard pawpaw ointment is also good. I hope they settle down in the next week or so. So painful. Dove that sure is a good sized little baby...I hope he is doing well. My little guy has lost a few grams since birth but I am sure with all his guzzling he will soon put it back on. Went to the pharmacy today to get something for constipation as the iron tablets they have me on are blocking me up. Other news...my brother and two of his kids are flying up to see us and the baby. They will arrive tomorrow and I have no energy to fix up beds or anything for them so they're just going to have to make do and fit in for the next few days. It is my DD's birthday Thursday so it will be nice for her to have her big cousins here for it. DH said not to worry they are not here to see the messy house but here to see the baby. I asked if he could run the vacuum over the living area at least before they arrive. He said he would so we shall see.


----------



## Shanoa

Wow,Libbysmum, house guests already. You're doing so well. I'm sure they can help make up beds for themselves if needed. They will know how much you have on with recovering, the LO and Bday celebrations.

I will google pawpaw ointment to see where I can get some. Thanks for the recommendation.

Happy Bday for Thursday, Libby! x


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies

Well it looks like I will b joining the July club for having my little one, as in a few hours time I will know whether I will b induced on Friday 12 July or not. I am only 30 weeks gestation this Friday, but due to pre-eclampsia complications and me being in hospital since 27 June, there is not much longer for me to go now b4 I will join the ranks of motherhood soon. Two days ago during an ultrasound that was checking fluid around the baby and also my kidneys and liver, they have found that there is reduced blood flow to the baby and PE is now affecting her. Later today they will do another US and decide for sure whether it's time for her to come out or we can wait a little longer. I had a tour of NICU, SCBU and the birthing suites and surprisingly feel really calm and ready to have her despite this being a premie birth. My gut feeling tells me she will b fine. Is it wrong of me to want to meet her? I feel like I should b concerned, but I am just not and I totally feel like things will b ok.

If induction is decided for Friday, I will go upstairs one floor and they will start the process late Friday afternoon/dinner period. I could b a mum by the end of the weekend.

I have skim read all your stories, beachgal I am envious of your quick birth, you are very lucky. Julie, I have bad reactions to penicillin and to generals as well, I was talking to the doc about them and telling her about your birth story, that if I got sick like you during labour it would only b an injection that would stop me from throwing up. My doc told me that once I am on iv drip for the drug which gets contractions going through that iv I can b given other drugs to make me better if I start being sick or nautious.

Ladies, I will update here again when I know more Olin a few hours. I can't believe I could b a mum in a few days.


----------



## Shanoa

Omg, good luck, Barbi. I hope you get some good info and advice today. Whatever is best for you and LO has to be the right choice. I will be thinking of you.x


----------



## JulieBoggs

Oh Barbi... It sounds like you are in good hands and they are prepared for your LO. You and baby are in my prayers. I can't wait to see your baby girl. Keep us posted.

Shanoa... Any signs???

We have been home since Monday afternoon. My staples were removed yesterday and my incision looks good. Still having some pain but it is bearable. They said it is from the tubal ligation. LO went to the pediatrician today, looking good. He is drinking 4 oz. Piggy. He is a good baby. I have had really no bleeding, I even asked. I was told my Dr suction a lot of it out. That was a plus. Wished my belly would go down faster, lol. I have elephant feet because of all the fluids I was given during my sick spell in surgery and after. Eventually it will go away. I just want to hold Stone all the time DH gets on me. Lol.

Emily... Happy Birthday Libby!!! How is Ethan?

Eileen... I keep looking for pics. Hope you and Emerson are home.

Barbi... How is the family? Has your pain went away?


----------



## Shanoa

Glad to hear you're recovering well, Julie. It sounds like Stone is settling in well too. Perfect.

No signs yet:( I'm drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea and have just ordered some clary sage oil. I have no idea if any of these things will work but I'm willing to give them a try!

I've started getting tired in the day so I'm napping for a few hours in the afternoon. It feels like an indulgence so I'm going with it while I still can!

Beachgal- how is everything with your new man?


----------



## Barbi

Today has been a huge roller coaster. First I got the news that we will wait, possibly till 32 week's. I sent messages out to all family and friends that no induction at this stage. Messages started rolling in that it's great news she will stay in for longer, when an obstetrics consultant whom I've never met comes to see me and says we are planning to induce you today, sooner rather than later, because my blood test results have come back at very high levels of creatinine indicating my kidney functions are severely compromised and she must come out now.

As such, I have been transferred upstairs immediately to b induced, but of course Maia won't behave on the CTG machine, so so far the gels have not been inserted and I have been on this machine for over 3 hours. If Maia doesn't behave, decisions will b made about getting her out by c section. I truly hope that they give me more time.


----------



## Shanoa

Oh Barbi. You are definitely on one heck of a rollercoaster! How are you? What was decided in the end?

Whatever has happened I hope you and your little one are doing well.

Please keep us posted.x


----------



## beachgal

Hi Ladies :flower:

Well it has been a crazy, fun, scary, overwhelming and exciting 5 days. Having little Emerson in my life has brought love like i've never imagined. 

Ok so be prepared for a long post...lots to update!

Saturday - Wake up at 530am, go garage sale hunting with my mom and uncle (a usual Saturday tradition lol) (side note - uncle is doing well!)
lots of people ask when i'm due and I joke and say a couple of days ago, and say he seems pretty comfy in there. LOL... 
It was a super hot day and by noon I was done and ready to go home and rest. I was feeling tired and yucky.
Come home, have a little lunch and decide to lay down around 130pm. I woke up at 315pm with cramping as if I have to go to the bathroom. I ended up having a couple of bowel movements and still feel yucky. Decide to have a shower and notice that i'm still having some cramping. Sit with my parents and decide not to say anything so I don't freak them out. Secretly time the contractions on my phone and joke about what day they think the baby is coming. Haha... Contractions start to come about every 6 mins, and I decide to tell them we are going to the hospital. Their faces were priceless. 
Fast forward to it's now after 6pm and we are leaving, arrive and check into the assessment room at 7pm. Contractions are coming much stronger and so damn painful (Dr said later it was bc of the fibroids). The nurse said the Dr. was busy in a C section and would be around in 45 mins - 1hour and said I could go walk around or lay in bed, whichever is more comfy for me. I opt to move around hoping it would help with the pain and distract me. Well, I made it to the bathroom beside my room and went from the toilet (passing large blood clots) and back to the sink where i would stand and hold on for dear life. I was so scared bc the pain was so intense and the blood clots kept coming. I told my mom she had to get the nurse bc I thought I was going to pass out.
It was now after 8pm and the nurse brings me back to bed, and I keep bleeding. From this point onwards until Emerson was born, I think I opened my eyes a total of 5 times, no joke. At this point I was begging for drugs, C section, anything. I thought I was going to die, and I was so worried for Emerson bc of the bleeding and how much pain I was in. The Dr. came in and she was also very concerned. She said the blood was worrying her bc of the fibroids and the intense contractions and me now being dilated at 7cm. (3cm when I arrived at 7) Dr. says she is going to get the person to prepare the epideral and prepare the birthing room. Nurse gets me into the wheelchair and wheels me to the room. One of the machines didn't work in the first room so they take me to the next room. It is now 8:45pm. Oh and I'm still wearing my dress, bra, etc at this point LOL. Once wheeled in the room, they ask me to take my dress and bra off and I literally take it off and throw them on the floor, naked and still have my eyes closed...haha I was so ready to get this baby out.
I get into bed and they check me and I'm now 10cm. The nurse was still putting the IV into my arm (they were thinking they were going to have to to a C section) and told me no time for drugs. My water still hadn't broken, so they were about to break my water when I screamed that I had to push. I felt the baby wanting to come out (wow, what a crazy feeling that is) and also felt weird relief the minute I felt that. It was now 9:07pm. My first push broke my water with a massive spray/gush. I had 3 giant pushes (with the last one being the pushing where you start/stop, etc...and in my mind i'm going WTF! I just want to push and not stop!), and at 9:17 he was born.
He went poop inside me so they had to bring the Pediatric Dr in right away to check him, and thankfully all was ok. He was being looked over for about 5 mins while I delivered the placenta. I had 3 nurses, 2 Drs (3 incl Ped. Dr), 2 medical residents. It was a wild ride, and I was definitely in shock for some time afterwards. It all happened so fast, and so strong that I didn't really have time to comprehend what was going on. 
The Dr's couldn't believe how fast everything went and were thankful that surgery didn't have to happen (fibroids would have made it more complicated). 
I can't believe I didn't tear... I guess he just wanted out and my body was ready.
That night I was on a euphoric high. I just couldn't stop staring at him. It was amazing! I felt great physically and emotionally.
The next day was nice with a couple of visitors and of course little sleep!
We were due to be released on Monday morning, but Sunday night/Monday morning they said his jaundice was too high, and he had dropped 9% of birthweight. He needed photo/UV treatment in the incubator from Monday night until Tuesday at 4pm. That absolutely broke my heart. They also said I needed to up my breast milk production or else suppliment with formula. I was hell bent on using only breast milk so I spent all night expressing into little cups and feeding that to him along with him on the breast. I was suppose to take him out of the incubator every 3 hours, but I couldn't deal with seeing him cry in there, so I made the decision every hour to feed, or every 2 if he was content. I spent all night expressing and crying. It was horrible. I was scared and felt so alone. 
Tuesday at 5pm I got the good news that he could come out of the incubator and his levels were enough to not be concerned. They wanted to retest at 6am Wed. morning, so it was another night in the hospital for us.
His weight also jumped up and the nurses were impressed that he made such strong gains...I told them I was determined! I felt guilty thinking it was my fault he dropped so much bc I wasn't breastfeeding correctly. I know I was only doing my best, but guilt was bound to come in.
Wed. morning the test was good, and we were thankfully discharged at 9am. What a wonderful feeling to finally come home!
Since being home it has been nice adjusting to the comforts of my bed, shower, etc. My parents have been so helpful with letting me have a nap while they cuddle him. I'm so thankful to not be alone in this journey.
Well Emerson is crying to be fed, so I must go. Thanks for all of the well wishes....You ladies have been wonderful to share this journey with :thumbup::thumbup:
I will post pics after feeding time! :cloud9:


----------



## Shanoa

Wow beachgal. What a rollercoaster ride you've been on! I'm still amazed it all happened so quickly and so were the docs/nurses by the sound of things. It's just so great to hear how well everything turned out. No c-section, no tearing. Brilliant.

It must have been so tough seeing your little man in the incubator, but well done on preserving and mastering the breastfeeding. I hope I can do the same when my time comes.

So do they think the blood clots were because of the fibroids? That would have been frightening to see.

Excellent that you're home and able to rest up. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.

Thanks for a great update. It was lovely to share your journey!x


----------



## JulieBoggs

I enjoyed your birthing story Eileen. You handled it so well. I can't wait to see pics of little Emerson. I am glad all is well and you both are settling in at home.

Barbi has your little princess arrived???

Shanoa... Any signs???


----------



## Libbysmum

Shanoa when is your baby coming? We are so keen to know! Advice for bfeeding...start asap...get that early collostrum into the baby it is called liquid gold for a reason. Skin to skin contact helps and sometimes you can get medication if your supply is low. Ask at the hospital...Do they have a lactation consultant? My hospital had a bfeeding workshop that was free for mothers to attend. It was useful to see different holds and to know the difference btwn suckling and nibbling. Trust me the nibbling hurts like crazy!
There are few good youtubes one is called "Latch on-ameda" which is helpful.


----------



## Shanoa

Ugh my baby just isn't budging, Julie & Libby. I am sooo ready now. I feel like a whale and am struggling in this heat. But I shouldn't complain. Decent weather is such a rarity here I should try to enjoy it more.

Thanks for the pointers on breastfeeding, Libby. I will check out that you tube video. I didn't know about medication for low supply!

I went for a last minute tour of the birthing centre I will hopefully be delivering in and the midwife said they could all help with breastfeeding but that they also had a breastfeeding specialist if we needed more one-on-one support which was so great to hear.

I'm trying to be patient but I'm not sure it's working. I really REALLY want to join you all in the July baby (not bump) club!


----------



## beachgal

Hi Ladies :) 

Finally got around to uploading a few pics on here. My photos were too large so I had to download a program to resize them! the one pic is when i first get to hold him. I cant believe how blue/purple my mouth is!

Shanoa - Looking back on the first couple of days in the hospital, I wish I would have asked for the nurses help more with breastfeeding. All the nurses are trained in breastfeeding and more than willing to help. I just assumed I was doing it right (which I really wasn't LOL). :dohh:
They also have a breastfeeding clinic there where I had a follow up appt to check my breastfeeding and a check up of Emerson. It was so helpful because the nurse took the time to explain little things that made a big difference. I have a follow up appt next week again and I already have questions that I'll ask.
So, i'm hoping you have resources like that available to you!
Emerson seems to be more fussy at night...last night he was feeding every hour for a short time. Whew, exhausting. During the day, he's pretty good and will sleep 2 hours at a time usually.
I give credit to you ladies with toddlers in the home! I have my hands full with one!
:hugs:
today was Emerson's first bath :) I took him in the bathtub with me and he was such a good boy! No tears, and seemed to like the wash down. Let's hope this keeps up!

Hows everyone doing?
 



Attached Files:







Emerson.jpg
File size: 79.1 KB
Views: 12









Emerson - week 1 July 6-12th 043.jpg
File size: 100.9 KB
Views: 12









Emerson - week 1 July 6-12th 221.jpg
File size: 97.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Shanoa

Oh beachgal, he is gorgeous. I love the pics. The one of him on him on his own looks like he is playfully saying 'no paparazzi, no photos... Oh go on then!' Hehe.

I have to agree with you on admiring the ladies with toddlers. I haven't even got one yet but I'm wondering how I would cope with a toddler and these pre-birth energy levels. Kudos to you, ladies.

Thanks for your advice about breastfeeding, beachgal. After hearing your experience I will try to get as much guidance as possible while in hospital to put me on the right path. We do have follow-up clinics as well thankfully just in case we have problems. It's a relief to know there is so much help out there and we don't have to struggle on alone.

Feeding every hour must be tiring. Are you sleeping with Emerson? Or using a Moses basket or cot?


----------



## Libbysmum

Ethan is two weeks old today! Yikes how time flies. My brother and his 2 kids left back to Sydney on Saturday night and today we took Ethan to his first doctor appointment. I have to take him in for an ultrasound on his tummy as while we were at the appointment he projectile vomited all over the bed in the doctor room. They just want to rule out anything suspect. I am sure he is okay. I am going to go get a blood test too to check my iron and platelet levels. I hope it comes back a-okay. I am so exhausted with the two kids. Libby has been demanding cuddles every chance she gets. poor girl isnt use to my attention being off her for so long due to her new brother.


----------



## beachgal

Well tonight has been a better night for us. He's only woken twice and I decided to do a side lying feed both times. It seems to be working better for us :)
I have a bassinet beside my bed that he sleeps in. Will you have your LO in the room with you?
It is stinkin hot here again and should last for another few days. We stayed in today and I took him out for a walk this evening around 9pm when it started to cool off a bit. But I after 20 mins I had to call it quits. Just too humid out!
It seems everywhere has been having really warm weather - how are you guys passing the days with the heat?


----------



## beachgal

Libbysmum said:


> Ethan is two weeks old today! Yikes how time flies. My brother and his 2 kids left back to Sydney on Saturday night and today we took Ethan to his first doctor appointment. I have to take him in for an ultrasound on his tummy as while we were at the appointment he projectile vomited all over the bed in the doctor room. They just want to rule out anything suspect. I am sure he is okay. I am going to go get a blood test too to check my iron and platelet levels. I hope it comes back a-okay. I am so exhausted with the two kids. Libby has been demanding cuddles every chance she gets. poor girl isnt use to my attention being off her for so long due to her new brother.

Wow, so you have had a busy household! How was it for you? Not too busy I hope? I found since being home I haven't wanted any visitors and more just wanted time to adjust and settle in. Did you feel that way with your first?
Sorry to hear Ethan will have an u/s. but I'm sure he will do great :). Has he thrown up like that before? Always good when they do that stuff at the drs so the dr can see it! 
Awww Libby cuddles... Has she been adjusting ok?


----------



## JulieBoggs

DH went back to work today. I hate it. I have a golf ball knot bulging from my incision on the right side. I am freaking out. I called the Dr office and waiting for them to call back. Piper and I had a blow out this morning. She is so bull headed. Of course her brother woke up. She has no patients. Hopefully our afternoon goes better.
Stone's cord came off yesterday so I am excited to give him a real bath. He is eating 4 oz bottles and sometimes wants another 2 oz after 2 hours. He is cuddled up on his spot on my chest going to sleep. He lays right on my heart, they say it is soothing for them to hear your heart beating.

I do hope Barbi is well...

Eileen... Emerson is so handsome, so are you ready for another?

Emily I hope Ethan's u/s goes well.

Shanoa... Baby time yet???


----------



## beachgal

Having Emerson cuddled up on my chest is the best feeling in the world :).
Let us know how his first bath goes! Emerson's cord fell off a couple of days ago - I think the uv treatment dried it out quite a bit. 
Have you heard back from the dr about your incision? 

I think I'm pretty content with Emerson being an only child! Haha of course I say that now ;)
Now I'm getting one breast leaking while I'm feeding with the other... Lol have to keep a towel handy. 
Shanoa, how are you feeling??


----------



## JulieBoggs

I went to the Dr and she squeezed on the knot and it exploded all over her. She had to change her clothes. I have a drain tube and packing. I have to go back tomorrow. I guess the skin came lose and filled with fluid. She said the diabetes played in me not healing correctly. The positive note is that it is small part of the incision. If left alone it would of spread clear across and I would had to be open up again . Hopefully this will fix the problem.

My milk is hopefully drying up. My breast have went down and not so achy. I regret not trying, but it is okay. DH will be home soon so I want to start dinner, he will be surprised. Lol.

Hope Barbi and Shanoa are fine...


----------



## Shanoa

Libby- I hope all is fine after the ultrasound.

Julie - thank goodness you caught that quickly! It could have been a real trauma if you left it.

Beachgal - Bassinet, I think that's what we call them in Aus. They call them Moses baskets here. At least I think they're the same thing. Yes I will have a Moses basket next to me but our NCT instructor said that sleeping with the babe can be easier for night feeds and is safe if you don't drink or smoke. But I don't know, I would be worried about rolling on to the little one in my sleep.

Still no movement from my LO. I'm on the Raspberry Leaf Tea, trying to poke around at acupuncture pressure points (having no clue how it's done), and I'll be starting on the pineapple next and trying to convince the DH to get romantic. He seems too scared to touch me right now!

I'm mahoosive and hot and sooo ready to meet the LO after seeing all your lovely pics.

I hope Barbi is ok as well. Barbi, let us know when you can.


----------



## beachgal

Oh my goodness, that's good it was caught early! How are you feeling? Any soreness?


----------



## beachgal

Shanoa said:


> Beachgal - Bassinet, I think that's what we call them in Aus. They call them Moses baskets here. At least I think they're the same thing. Yes I will have a Moses basket next to me but our NCT instructor said that sleeping with the babe can be easier for night feeds and is safe if you don't drink or smoke. But I don't know, I would be worried about rolling on to the little one in my sleep.
> 
> Still no movement from my LO. I'm on the Raspberry Leaf Tea, trying to poke around at acupuncture pressure points (having no clue how it's done), and I'll be starting on the pineapple next and trying to convince the DH to get romantic. He seems too scared to touch me right now!
> 
> I'm mahoosive and hot and sooo ready to meet the LO after seeing all your lovely pics.
> 
> I hope Barbi is ok as well. Barbi, let us know when you can.

Yeah, so funny the different terms for everything!
I will often let Emerson sleep in bed with me after a night feed. He will fall asleep on my boob so it's just easier to let him stay. I was worried at first about rolling but there's enough room between us and I've noticed I barely move when he's in my bed. I also noticed that breastfeeding makes me very sleepy! So it's nice to just fall asleep after a feed instead of getting up :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Bfeeding is exhausting...I try to drink a cup of water during every bfeed to keep my hydration up and assist with my supply. We have Ethan in a bassinet beside our bed...he is already almost too big for the thing. Probably another 6 inches then I will have to rethink bedding for him or he is going to end up bumping his head. The bassinet is very old. It use to be mine when I was a baby and my mother kept it. 
His belly button scab fell off the other day...it looks like it is healing up nicely. His little ears are still scrunched up. I hope they unfold normally soon.
He woke about 4 times in the night last night I think he had gas cause this morning he had an explosion poop. It was revolting!


----------



## beachgal

I agree... It is exhausting! I'm always so thirsty, I feel like a camel. I have to also remember to eat otherwise I
Start to feel weak. I'm tired, hot and cranky tonight :(. 4 more days of this heat wave. Ugh.


----------



## Libbysmum

I been feeling really dizzy all day...I thought I may black out a couple of times. I been wondering if it is my iron levels or something else.


----------



## beachgal

Definitely could be! Did you have low iron during your pregnancy?


----------



## myra

Beach gal-Emerson is gorgeous!!

Libbysmum- did you call the doc re:dizziness or find out what might be going on?

Julie- how have you guys been adjusting to OH back at work? I find myself wishing the week would fly by so we can get to the wknd and have OH here with us. 

I'd love to say everything is going smoothly here but...the good days are getting more frequent at least! Connor has such bad reflux- meds have started helping but he still has some tough days/nights. Last night he wouldn't sleep more than 45 min in a row...his zantac dose was upped today so hopefully that will help. And on his good days- well then I can appreciate just how amazing he truly is :(


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww Myra he is a little fighter! So glad to hear good news with his progress. Reflux can really be horrible...Libby had bad reflux when she was younger. I tried about 10 different bottles/teets and thickners for formula etc to try keep food in her and she would projectile it up. It can be a real concern especially if they are not gaining weight.
Ethan had his ultrasound this morning. Fairly sure they didn't find anything nasty but she did see lots of gas inside him. I may need to sort out the gas for him to be more settled.


----------



## JulieBoggs

Happy to hear from you Myra. I hope Connor is getting along better with his reflux. I really wish DH had a couple more weeks of vacation. 

I have to go to the OB 2x a day to change my packing. It is just another thing to stress me out. It is getting better but it is still draining. I feel like I am there more then when I was pregnant. Lol.

Stone is doing good, he goes for shots next Wednesday. We go on Tuesday to see about his circumcision. They couldn't do it at the hospital before we left. Ugh.

Hope everyone is enjoying their little men.

Shanoa... Any news??

Barbi... Baby yet???


----------



## dove830

Hi Ladies:) Hope everyone is settling in nicely with their little men. I love the pictures, keep them coming:) 

Julie--that sounds so rough, and to have to go in twice a day?! Yuck! How much longer do they think you'll be dealing with it?

Beachgal--good for you for continuing to b/f...it IS hard, and tiring, however, by the time Emerson is a month old, you'll be laughing...and not having to deal with bottle is so great. 

Libby's; did they say how you can help get rid of the excess gas? I've never had to deal with that (thus far, anyway). Glad he seems to be ok otherwise though. 

Myra--your little Connor is so inspiring. Hope that someday soon, the last few months becomes a distant memory.

Nothing from Shanoa or Barbie? Maybe no news is good news??? Fingers crossed! 

As for me, we're doing great. My oldest 2 children just got back from 10 days of camping with their dad. They had fun, but holy cow I missed them. It did, however, give me the chance to heal from the c-section more, and to spend some one on one time with Lucas, and try to figure out his schedule (baby-led schedule :) ), and get to know him. My OH goes back to work tomorrow, boo!!! I've really enjoyed having him home to help with the baby. Now I have to figure out how to keep 3 kids entertained and fed all day, all by myself, lol. 
I feel like I've missed a bunch of things I wanted to comment on....can I still claim pregnancy brain????

Did I read before, that there's a facebook group for this thread, or am I crazy? I could make one if there isn't one already....


----------



## Libbysmum

Definitely use baby brain as a reason...I don't think it ever goes away after having kids.
Been feeling so lethargic and sick today...hot then cold then hot then cold...took some panadol and been sucking on lozengers cause my throat is so itchy and scratchy. Finding it really difficult to juggle my time btwn baby and toddler. Poor Libby has been babysat by the tv all day!


----------



## Shanoa

Hi all,

Quick check in. Still nothing to report. I'm still waiting for the LO to make its appearance. I'm wondering if it will be the same day as the royal baby.

Myra- I hope Connor's reflux improves quickly.

Libby- same with Ethan's gas.

Julie- how is your scar healing? It must be a pain in this heat.

Dove - wow, managing 3 kids is going to be HECTIC! A group on Facebook would be a nice idea. I would have no idea how to do this.

Does anyone have any tips to bring on labour? Have you tried anything that works? I'm about to try some Clary Sage Oil in the bath tonight.

Hopefully I will have some news this weekend!


----------



## beachgal

Hope everyone is doing ok :). Facebook group sounds lovely! 
Eeeks libbysmum I hope you are feeling better. Did you get the results from the U/S?
Julie, how's the healing? Is it getting better? That sucks you have to go in 2x a day! 
Myra, I hope Connor is doing well. You have had quite the battle and little Connor has proven to be a strong fighter :)
I started watching videos on baby massage and how to reduce gas. Tried a few techniques and they seem to work I think?! Lol. Let me know what you ladies think... I just googled baby massage to reduce colic and gas. 
I also put up a breastfeeding rant/poem (video) done by a woman and I think it's brilliant. It's on my Facebook page. If I don't have you on fb, send me a private message on here and ill add you :)
Emerson had a good night last night. Woke at 245 and at 515 for feeding and went back to bed after. I think it helped that we installed a ceiling fan yesterday in my room to help with the heat. It has been over 40 degrees with the humidity for 4 days now. We haven't done much or gone out because its just too hot. Should have relief by Saturday.
We have another check up at the breastfeeding clinic tomorrow. I'm looking forward to seeing how much he weighs. He was born 7.14, dropped 9% body weight by day 3 (7.2) and as of last Saturday (day 7) was 7lbs 15oz. So I hope he's still gaining well!
Shanoa, I think walking all morning in the heat probably helped kick off my labour later that day! Sending baby/labour thoughts your way!


----------



## Shanoa

Thanks for your baby thoughts, Beachgal! I've just had the Clary Sage Oil bath and had no reaction yet so I'm going for a long walk in the heat tomorrow to see if that can work for me as well.

40 degrees? Wow! It's been early-mid 30s here this past week and I thought that was bad!

It sounds like you and Emerson are doing really well, Beachgal. How do you feel within yourself? Is your physical recovery going ok?


----------



## beachgal

Physically - doing ok...I'm surprised how fast the belly goes down after birth. I still have a jelly belly but its weird to see my body back to a reasonable size. I think its funny when I put on my maternity shorts and tank tops...lol I feel like i'm swimming in them. I haven't tried to wear anything pre pregnancy yet...I think I'll give that a bit more time and save my self esteem a bit ;)
I'm tired beyond belief some days. I find i'm adjusting much better now. I get excited when I have 1.5 hours of sleep uninterrupted. It's the little things that mean so much now :wacko:
Energy wise - this heat is sucking the energy out of me. I can't wait for it to cool off a bit. Also so I can take him out for walks. I hate being stuck inside the house. Tomorrow I'll take him to the mall before our appt. and take advantage of the air conditioning!

Emotionally - I cry at the drop of a hat. The smallest things make me cry, especially anything involving children! I also know that i'm sleep deprived and i'm sure that doesn't help. It's more the feeling of I have this precious little bundle that I'm so worried and scared for. Watching the news terrifies me now!

How are the rest of the ladies feeling physically/emotionally? Does it get easier when you are on your 2nd/3rd, etc? 

Shanoa, when was your due date? - nevermind - I see your ticker now! ;)


----------



## dove830

*Edited by moderator*

Please read the forum rules


> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for_ personal pages only_ are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

Groups are not permitted


----------



## beachgal

Thanks Dove! :happydance:


----------



## JulieBoggs

Yes Thank you Dove...


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all I am home from hospital. All is not well. I have a suspected uterus infection? They say endometeritis - I really don't know how they diagnose it but I was having severe back pain and tummy pain I even vomited Saturday night I could barely move I was wincing over in pain so we called an ambulance and been in the ER all Saturday night then transferred up to the ward Sunday morning. Cause I am bfeeding they could not give me too much pain wise so was just mostly on panadol and antibiotics. It really sucked. I hated the Iv cause they had it right in my arm where it bends so was very frustrating getting Ethan on and off the nipple. I am now back home but still in a fair bit of pain. Will go to the Dr Monday and get a 2nd opinion I reckon.


By the Way Ethans US was fine.


----------



## beachgal

Oh no!!! Did they say how you may have ended up with that? How long to go away? 
I think a 2nd opinion is always a good idea. Have they done an ultrasound?


----------



## Libbysmum

I went to Dr today and took DH as he said he was sick apparently he has a contagious throat infection...I hope he doesn't pass it on to me or Ethan! The Dr gave him antibiotics and me a script for some mortillium for my milk supply as the antibiotics seem to be slowing my supply down I am barely getting a few drops when I express! So frustrating. Poor Ethan has been constantly wanting my nipples. And great news...I weighed myself at the Drs office and am already back to my pre-pregnancy weight! Hooray!! It made my day! 
They were going to give me an US at the hospital but then changed their minds...I don't know why. Maybe it was too time consuming or expensive for the hospuital budget? I thought it was lame.


----------



## beachgal

Yay- pre pregnancy weight, definitely something to be cheering for!!! You go girl!

I weighed myself on Friday and I'm 9lbs away from my pre weight, woohoo! I started my daily walks ( thankfully the humidity and heat wave is over) and will start exercises at home as well. It's such a great feeling to see progress!

I hope the family feels better soon!

Myra- how's Connor doing?

Shanoa - any baby signs?

Barbi - how's everything?


----------



## Barbi

Good morning ladies,

I have just caught up on 13 days worth of posts from you all, and can honestly say I feel very much supported with the amount of comments from you all about how I am doing. Thank you and expect that this post is going to be a long one as baby Maia was born by c section on Friday 12 July 2013 at 3.19am. It has taken me this long to get enough time to jump on here and tell you guys my story.

I had been in hospital with severe pre-eclampsia since 27 June 2013 and had been monitored since that time for signs and symptoms. The only symptom I had was that my blood pressure was high and kept increasing. I had been hoping that I could go home and just be monitored from there, as I had no other symptoms (such as blurred vision, headaches, starts and bright lights in front of the eyes), I had none of that, in fact on 27 June I took the day off from work and went to the doctors to get a certificate for the day off, plus get my results for the glucose challenge test. My doc did the usual blood pressure check and my bp was 160/100. He called the hospital who told me to come in. I drove myself from the doctor's surgery to the hospital, a 10 minute trip, but in hindsight I really shouldn't have, it is very risky doing that. Once at the hospital they got me to do a urine sample, which showed that not only was my bp high but I had high amounts of protein in my urine (9.6 when protein should never be in your urine) another sign of pre-eclampsia, and of course the fluid retention was astranomical (my ankles and legs looked like tree trunks). The fluid retention had been like that since about 20 weeks and I remember calling the hospital around 24 weeks to speak to them about it, they never got me to come in to do any tests, as they said it was way too early for pre-eclampsia to show its ugly head, but I would hazard a guess that I was already sick at that stage I just didn't know it.

Long story short, the docs at this hospital said they were 99.9% sure that I had pre-eclampsia but that if that was the case I had to be transferred to the Women's and Children's Hospital in the city, where they would likely deliver Maia immediately. I had to be transferred by ambulance with my partner driving behind us because my hospital was not equipped to deal with a prem baby at 28 weeks. The doc also told me that having PE at such an early gestation is very unusual and that because I didn't have any symptoms either, other than the fluid retention, it was a miracle they even became aware of it.

I ended up spending another two weeks in hospital at the antenatal ward before Maia started being affected by the pre-eclampsia and had to be delivered. I basically had an ultrasound on Thursday 11 July which the doctors were looking to see if the restriction between the placenta to the baby was still compromised, it had been shown to be compromised two days earlier and they were talking delivery soon at that stage. I was having blood tests and ultrasounds every two days. My blood test on Thursday 11 July showed that the creatinine levels had gone from 82, which is high, to 98, which is extremely high and baby in trouble, in two days. Not only that, several days before this Maia was not moving, even when I drank the trusty orange or apple juice and cold icy water. My obs were performed every four hours and days before she had slowed down her movements so much I was paniking. I was put on CTG traces every day and in the first week and a half that I was there, Maia's traces were star quality, midwives were jealous of how well her traces were going, then of course she started to throw a few bad ones and not moving too much, the nurses and doctors were looking for variability and if the baby was not giving them that variability then you had to be on the machine for a lot longer. Emotionally I was a wreck. My partner came to visit every day before he went to work and spent a lot more time with me in hospital during the weekends.

I got to go home only once on a Sunday while I was still pregnant, my cats were not coping, I had left home on 27 June and never came home as far as they knew.

Anyway, this is becoming a very long post, sorry, it has been such a huge ride.

I was taken upstairs one floor to the birthing suites where they immediately put me on a CTG trace. My last post to you guys was saying about being on the machine for over 3 hours. Well after that the doctors were vacillating between putting up a catheter with two balloons either side of my cervix to dilate me that way. They tried that method, did not work, my cervix was so tight and fully closed that they could even insert the balloon. So the doc spoke to another doctor and they ended up inserting the gels to dilate my cervix at 10.30pm that night. One of the risks with the gels was that I would develop contractions as a result and because we were talking about prem birth that was a risk for Maia that she may not cope with the contractions. Basically I did get contractions, which I could cope with myself, they were coming every minute and lasted 30 seconds, but the problem was Maia dropped her heart rate at every contraction to below 100 bpm, which was basically saying she wasn't coping with this. The doctors walked into my room, my other half trying to sleep on the floor, and told me Maia won't survive 24 hours unless they deliver her by c section now. The doctor then told me all the risks associated with ceasearean, including the risks of uncontrollable bleeding and that if that happens that they may have to take out my uterus to save my life, but that they won't know that until they are in there.

I was wheeled into surgery at 2.40am and Maia was born at 3.19am Friday 12 July 2013. The surgery was highly eventful as well, as they performed an epidural on me and part of that epidural was morphine put in for 24 hour pain relief after the surgery. I immediately vomitted everywhere, my partner holding the bowl as I could not stop, although the anaesthetic doctor went through her repertoire of drugs to stop me from vomiting without any success. I could not stop, and did not stop till 2pm Friday afternoon. Everytime they touched my stomach to examine me I lost control and threw up everywhere. I was really hard on me, if I wasn't being sick I was completely out of it sleeping, could not keep my eyes open.

I vaguely remember seeing Maia brought to me in theatre and having no concept of her being born at all, I was so unwell all I could concentrate on is not being sick.

Now for how well Maia is doing. Today she is 13 days old in the outside world. She has made progress in leaps and bounds, from being born on 12 July, she was in NICU1, high care to 3 days later in NICU2, which is lower intensity care, to SCBU (Special Care Baby Unit 1) early last week, to having been transferred back to the hospital that I was supposed to have her in yesterday afternoon 12 days after her birth. She was on oxygen for only 5 hours after she was born then she started breathing on her own without the machine. She did take rapid steps forward, but then went back a couple of times, first back onto oxygen for a few days, then not tolerating feeding every two hours directly into her stomach through a tube in her nose. She is now above her birth weight, which she was born 1260 grams, she lost some weight down to about 1200 grams in the first few days, but is now about 1380 grams as of yesterday, only 12 days after living in the outside world. She is my star princess and daddy and mummy is so very proud of her. I cannot believe I am a mum.

I have been expressing since day one, although I started late with expressing my colostrum, I was in no condition to express while I was sick. Yesterday I had my first appointment with the doctor to check my bp one week after I was discharged and my bp is back to normal 100/70. I have also lost 12 kilos since giving birth and I am below my pre-baby weight.

My milk supply is going really well, I think I have about 3 and a half days supply in the fridge so even if I didn't go in every day to see Maia, they would have pleanty of milk to feed her with. Expressing is hard. My mother returned to Australia on the day I was discharged from hospital, she was overseas for my brother's wedding when I was admitted into hospital and baby Maia didn't wait for her return.

I shall end my post here, it is a very long one, will post some more and pictures as well soon. I am on my way to hospital to be with my darling daughter.

Take care all, chat soon.
Barbi


----------



## beachgal

Barbi, I appreciate you taking the time to write about your experience! I'm so glad that you and Maia are ok :) I look forward to reading more and seeing pictures. Give your little princess a big hug for me and update us when you can. Also, if you are on Facebook, let me know :)
Big hugs!


----------



## Barbi

beachgal said:


> Barbi, I appreciate you taking the time to write about your experience! I'm so glad that you and Maia are ok :) I look forward to reading more and seeing pictures. Give your little princess a big hug for me and update us when you can. Also, if you are on Facebook, let me know :)
> Big hugs!

Beachgal, yes I am on facebook. Can you tell me how to send a private message to you on this forum? I have never done that and don't know where to look. I will send you my full name, unless you can send me your full name and we'll connect on fb that way.

I saw in one of your posts that you get emotional at the drop of a hat. I totally know how you feel, I am exactly the same. I try not to watch the news as it gets really upsetting. Since Maia has been born, my perspective on life has changed dramatically, to the point that I don't even spend time with my cats any more, whereas before she was born I was really worried about them and missed them terribly while I was in hospital.

Chat soon.
Barbi


----------



## Libbysmum

Barbi thanks for your lovely news of Maria...she sounds like she is feeding well even if with EBM. You must have better luck with your supply than I have...I struggle to get any for storing up...Ethan is such a ferocious feeder. He would feed 24/7 if I let him! 
I am taking supply meds now to try and boost it so he isn't constantly on the boob. Just got both kids down for naps...silence is golden!


----------



## beachgal

Barbi, I sent you a private message with my facebook info . Let me know if you have any troubles with opening it. :)

Libbysmum - enjoy the silence! I bet it doesn't come around often with two little ones! 

Emerson has been napping like a champ today. Let's hope this continues into the night. Last night he was up every hour/hour and a half! I think I have a night owl on my hands. :dohh:


----------



## Libbysmum

been in and out of hospital...grrr stupid pain in my side and back...they think it is an inflammation of my uterus but not 100% so annoying. I had an ultrasound today to see if they could see any product or pus but it came back clear. Not sure what is going on so will go back to my doctor tomorrow. They may have to do a transvaginal one to see better picture. I really was hoping to avoid that as I still have stitches down below. Still taking antibiotics and pain killers. Gone up a notch with the pain killers and now they are making Ethan sleepy...not going to complain too much about that as I can focus more on Libby when he sleeps but I also dont want a drug dependent infant.


----------



## Barbi

Hi all,

Things have been hectic my end, but starting to get into a routine. Maia gave us a scare today, nothing too bad, but she lost 10 grams overnight, so she will be monitored to make sure she doesn't make a habit of that. The docs/nurses aren't too sure why she lost that weight, so we will just have to wait and see. Even though its only 10 grams, it is still significant when we talk about her being a premy baby.

We are starting to train her to get her sucking reflex organised when she is being fed, so that we can train her for breastfeeding. The nurses got me to bring in her dummy so that when she is being fed trough her nasal tube and feels her stomach getting full, that at the same time she associates that feeling with sucking at the same time. I tried it with her for the first time today and she seems to suck well on the dummy. She needs to get used to it, she was making some funny faces, but she did continue to do it. I hope it won't take too much time to get her feeding, but of course I worry that she won't be able to do it.

Libbysmum, I know how you feel about taking medication and passing it onto Ethan, I feel the same way. I was taking synthetic morphine tablets for pain killer purposes in the first few days after the surgery, and I was worried that it would affect Maia also, but the doctors told me that there wasn't much to worry about. In the end I went home with panadeine forte, but never took any once I left the hospital. Plus the drugs were giving me severe constipation, which was really difficult to deal with.

Dove and Beachgal, I received both your private messages for the link to the facebook page. Dove, yours worked, Beachgal, yours didn't, it told me that time had run out for me to enter the page and that I didn't have access. Either way, I have requested to be part of the group from your link Dove. Thank you, now all I have to do is get to know you guys with your real names.

Alas, time for me to express and then get some sleep, will chat to everyone soon.

Cheers
Barbi


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hello Moms... 

It is good to hear all of us have delivered. 

Emily, are you feeling better? What is the next step for you medically? Has Ethan's reflux gotten better?

Eileen, has the weather eased up? I do not know what I would do without central air. Glad to hear your breast feeding is going well.

Barbi, Maia doing well? Will she have to stay in the hospital until her original birth date? 

Kylie, I love the name Zara. She is beautiful. How are you adjusting?

I am still going to the Dr everyday to get my wound changed. I feel like it will never end. I have been so emotional and depressed lately. We received a call on Monday from Children's hospital. It was regarding Stone's blood work from the hospital. His came back with one mutation for Cystic Fibrosis. I could not stop crying. They want to check and see if he is a carrier or has the disease. They can not test him until he is 4 weeks. It is called a sweat test, it measures the salt level. This will tell us if he has it it just a carrier. I had the blood work in the beginning and was negative for all mutations. This means it came from my DH. Our daughter did not have problem with her newborn blood work so we had no clue he was carrying this. The pediatric Dr said Stone's chances are lower because only one parent is a carrier. And he told me to stop reading things on the internet. I was just sitting and rocking him and crying. My perfect baby could have this life threatening disease. I have 4 other healthy kids why can't he be healthy. My DH said I am dooming our son before we know the results. We go for the test 15 of Aug and we actually get the results before we leave.
I did not want to share this on our Facebook because we have only told immediate family. And when we post it shows on our wall. 
Hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## Libbysmum

OMG Julie...how awful for you! I would be upset too. How scary! As if you don't have enough on your plate! I don't know much about CF...did they give you a support group number or agency or anything like that? I wouldn't know what to do with that news. Hope that everything is okay for him! I guess I would be reading everything too...I hate not knowing. August still seems so far away! Just pray that all turns out fine :)
Barbie...I was on the panadine forte too...it made Ethan really sleepy so I am not taking it anymore. I hear you too about the constipation...gosh that sucks. I was told to get a laxative - it is a liquid medication that makes the stools soft and easier to pass. I got it at the local pharmacy. I just take one dose before bed and it seems to work wonders.
Ethan's reflux doesnt seem too bad...pretty sure it was nothing but him being a greedy guts. He has had some explosive poops recently...pretty sure it is a side effect from the antibiotics. I can't wait til I stop taking them. 
DH wants to go out tonight to a work colleagues birthday party. I said he would have to catch a train or something cause I am not driving him into the city with the two little ones. I was invited too but am not going cause it seems pointless while I am still bfeeding and can't enjoy a glass of wine or whatever. 
My goal is to pump off enough express milk so I can drink a glass or two on our wedding anniversary. It is this coming Wednesday. We have no money right now to get presents but I am sure planning a night out without the kids! Hopefully my mother will babysit for us.


----------



## beachgal

Julie, my heart feels your pain :(. I'm sorry that you are going through this right now. We will all be waiting along side you for the testing in August. 
How is your dH - is he handling everything ok? Supportive for you? 
How is stone doing? Any cute pics to share?

I'm so glad the heat wave is over here. The temps are finally comfortable and lovely and cool at night- perfect!

Emily - date night out for your anniversary sounds perfect- I hope your mom will babysit!
Are you pumping regularly? I want to start pumping to store
Some in the freezer but I read that I should wait until 4-6 weeks? Also to avoid nipple confusion on the bottles? Anyone follow that or have you found there was no problems? Emerson is 3 weeks old today so I was thinking of starting in a week...
It's crazy how fast time goes. I get emotional thinking about how I can see these little changes in him and I'm so worried time is going too fast! I've also noticed that I have some anxiety when going out with him. I'm afraid we are going to get into an accident or I won't have a place to breastfeed him (bizarre I know considering I can feed him anywhere but I think it's more the social stigma of BF)
I'm working thru the anxiety and trying to get out everyday so I don't go crazy in the house. 
Other little things: (sorry possibly tmi) heartburn gone right after birth - hallelujah! 
Bleeding has pretty much stopped - phew
Hemorrhoids have gone down considerably -Yay!
Lol, it's the little things ;)
How's everyone else feeling!?


----------



## dove830

Oh Julie--I'm so sorry. The good news is, is that the chances of him having it, are slight, try to focus on that. It's almost August already, and it's good that you'll know the results before you leave. I agree to stay away from Google...I know it's hard, but it'll drive you batty.

beachgal--I'm jealous...although the heartburn is gone, and the SPD is gone, I'm still bleeding...not a lot, but still, lol....I have learned not to care about what anyone thinks about me breastfeeding in public. I don't announce it, but if my baby is hungry, I'm going to feed him. I've done so with 3 kids now. No one has ever said anything to me, and really, I've only seen a few double takes, and mostly from older people. I find myself smiling and nodding at women that breastfeed in public, in case they are feeling uneasy, like a silent high five, lol, hoping it helps them relax some. 

I've lost 25 of the 36 pounds that I gained while pregnant. I've been stuck there for a couple of weeks now. :s


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL the little things! Beachgal you made me laugh. I too have no more heartburn or SPD! Hooray! I can sleep on my stomach again...bliss! and no more leg cramps!
I am barely bleeding now...just old redish brown blood spotting really more than anything.
I have been feeling somewhat "normal" the past few days. I am no longer taking any antibiotics- so happy!
Ethan is still really gassy...poor kid. Does the stinky poos and toots away in his sleep lol
Libby is getting more use to him being around. She wants to hold him and kiss him all the time.
I am getting up about 2 times in the night for feeds and that's it. He sleeps pretty well once his belly is full. 
I need to hire an electric pump I reckon as the manual one I own isnt that effective. It is too time consuming when I got to take care of him and Libby plus the general running of the house. 
Today I vacuumed the floor...it felt so good to get up all the crumbs...makes such a difference. Now if only I can train DH and Libby to eat without making mess...hahaaa!


----------



## beachgal

Congrats dove on the weight loss! Those last 10lbs are always the worst. I'm starting to do some exercises along with the walking. So I'm hoping that helps with my final 10!
Libbysmum - so glad to hear you are feeling better :). And I totally agree about being able to sleep on your stomach - hooray for pre pregnancy sleeping positions! It really is so nice. Now, if only actual sleep would come back too ;)


----------



## beachgal

I had Emerson's follow up hearing test today. (He was a refer for both ears in the hospital). He passed the right ear, but was a refer again for the left :(
I have to wait for a phone call to schedule the next assessment around 2 months at the hospital. It is a full diagnostic test and results are given then. 
Has anyone else been through this?


----------



## JulieBoggs

Did they say maybe he just has fluid on that ear, from birth? It happened with our daughter Piper but she finally passed it before we left the hospital.


----------



## beachgal

After the first initial test in the hospital they said it could be fluid, or wax build up. They said that most babies don't pass the first test and go on to the second test (usually around 2-3 weeks of age).

Because he didn't pass this second test (the nurse said only 10-15% don't pass and have to go onto the 3rd test), we will get a full diagnostic test at the hospital. That test will tell us if there is fluid, wax, problems with the canal, hearing loss, etc... Thankfully I will get the results right away.


----------



## JulieBoggs

I hate the wait for you and Emerson have to go through. I pray it is all cleared up by then and he will pass with flying colors. We want our children healthy and happy. It is hard when you think something could be wrong. Positive vibes your way.

My mom and dad have not yet met little Stone. They were suppose to be here for his birth but my dad had a work accident. He is better, lost his middle finger. Then with my problems with my incision we just couldn't travel. So we are going for the weekend. I can't wait for my family to see him in person. 

I can't believe our boys are a month old this week. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## beachgal

Oh goodness, glad your dad is ok! They must be so excited to finally meet Stone!

And yeah, a month - holy crap!!! Where has the time gone??!?!?


----------



## Libbysmum

Ethan didn't pass the hearing test first off either. I hope Emerson is okay. They may do more conclusive testing on the third test. Hope all goes well for him. Usually it's nothing too serious...the hospital said some kids need grommits or something to clear it up but they usually don't do that until the child is much older around 2 or 3 years of age.


----------



## beachgal

Emily - your status on Facebook today gave me a little laugh! I struggle with a newborn getting out of the house (he always seems to have explosive poop the minute I put him in his car seat and I'm running late for an appt) so I can't imagine adding a 2yr old to the mix!!!! I give you full credit!!!!
:)


----------



## dove830

I've always hated having to be anywhere at a specific time with a baby...you have to start to prep like an hour and a half prior to the time you have to leave, lol


----------



## beachgal

How much sleep are you ladies averaging a day? (Including naps)


----------



## JulieBoggs

About 6 hours. I would be okay if it was a straight 6 hours.


----------



## beachgal

Ugh I hear ya. I'm finding it hard when it's 30 mins here and there. For the first time I had a 1.5 hour nap in the day. Holy miracle. Otherwise last night it was 2 hours, then increments of 30-45 mins through the night. Lets just say I'm bumping into my fair share of walls like a zombie lol.


----------



## Libbysmum

I probably get an average of 6 -8 hrs at night which is really good but I don't really get a naptime anymore. Last night was fairly good sleepwise. We got mum to babysit so we could go to a coworkers 30th birthday party. I left some EBM in a bottle and some formula. We got home about 10pm and Ethan had drunk the EBM and half a bottle of Ff. Greedy little thing! He was asleep and didnt wake up until about 12.30 then I fed til about 1.30 and lay him back down to sleep. He woke again about 4am and fed til around 5ish then I was feeding him again around 7am and then I fed him again during church around 10.30...its so random...He would happily chew away on my boobs all day I have to stop him sometimes cause he just uses me for a pacifier.


----------



## beachgal

Haha yeah Emerson likes the nipple for comfort too.
The last few nights have been amazing for sleep.
He has been falling asleep by 11, up around 3, back to sleep after a quick feed and up around 5, then 7. Much better than the every hour or less! We have also had good daytime naps that are usually 3 hours long. Yay! 
Mind you, after those 3 hour + stretches, my boobs kill and leak like a faucet!


----------



## myra

hello :)
its been ages since I last wrote but I hop on and check in on you all when I have a spare minute. Connor has been getting better in the last 5 days since he was taken off caffeine for is apnea- we think that may have been a major source of his reflux. Granted the reflux isn't gone and he's still having some other digestive issues that make him uncomfortable, but we're finally moving in the right direction. As he's been getting more comfortable, I've actually been able to put him down for small periods of time (to see more you can visit his website if you want- www.connorcitrin.com ...esp the entry "Colic Schmolic") We are so fed up with doctors etc telling us he has colic and that there is nothing they can do to help him feel better. Now, between 2 reflux meds, infant probiotic drops, hypoallergenic formula (and hopefully soon dairy-free breast milk) and removing the caffeine, we seem to be making progress and he's not so miserable all the time.

Julie- I've been thinking of you andd your family and really really hope your little one is just a carrier. I am a carrier and its made no difference n my life (we only know since I was having some fertility issues and got a full range of tests) why do they have to wait tip later in August get a definitive answer on the CF? 

and guess who's just waking up now....! sorry I don't have more time to write and comment on your other updates- hopefully it won't be sic a long spell before I'm on here again....


----------



## JulieBoggs

Hi Myra... 

Glad to hear from you and little Connor's update. He is such an amazing and strong baby boy. There will be nothing this little guy can't do.

We had to wait until Stone was 4 weeks old before he could get the CF test. That was last Fri and the Dr is on vacation this week. Therefore we go next Wednesday. It was Thursday but was changed when they sent me the reminder card. I truly hope and pray he is a carrier. I am ready to get this behind us. My husband and I are really bad about watching him breath or tasting his skin for extreme salt. Sounds crazy, huh? Needless to say the pediatrician says it is too early for him to have symptoms even if he has CF. But of course I don't listen. I will post as soon as we know next Wednesday.


----------



## Libbysmum

aww Myra good to hear from you and thank you for the post. Julie you poor thing having all this extra pressure! I hope that you get good news soon about your dear little man.


----------

